# Appellieren an den Endverbraucher der falsche Weg ?



## Bauschaum7 (11. Mai 2020)

Die predigen bzw sagen man soll mehr für Fleisch ausgeben . 20cent bzw 50cent pro Kilo würde den Arbeitsbedingungen bzw  dem Tierwohl  ( bei50cent ) zugute kommen.

Das müssen die doch dem ersten Händler der das Vieh beim Bauern kauft erzählen  , und nicht dem Endverbraucher. 
wenn jetzt der Letzte Händler die Preise anzieht , Supermarkt etc  ...  dann ändert sich auch nichts an den Arbeitsbedingungen bzw an der Haltungsform  .  Nur der letzte Händler macht halt mehr Umsatz. 

Den ersten Händer müssen die ansprechen  und wenn der mies bezahlt  dann einen Stempel aufdrücken .
Der bezahlt ja den Preis dafür wie das Vieh gehalten wird und die Arbeiter bezahlt werden.
Aber der Endverbraucher kann doch nix dafür .

Oder ?


----------



## Eckism (11. Mai 2020)

Der Kunde will immer so wenig wie möglich bezahlen, der "Bauer" soviel wie möglich bezahlen...dadurch leiden die Tiere, weil einfach kostengünstig mit umgegangen wird und nicht Tiergerecht. Natürlich gibt's bei höheren Preisen auch gleichzeitig mehr Geld für die Staatskasse, wws die Forderungen mancher Politiker ad absurdum führt. Natürlich sollte der Kunde da kaufen, wo Tiere besser behandelt werden, aber am Ende kann jeder Firma ne grüne Wiese auf die Packung malen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2020)

Ich wundere mich jedes Mal wieder wenn auf der Lidl Packung wunderschön ausgezeichnet ist dass das Tier im Stall gehalten wurde, aber gleichzeitig das Alternativprodukt mit anständiger Haltung garnicht im Kühlregal liegt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Mai 2020)

Letztens son Honigtest gesehen .  
Der Bio-Honig war der Teuerste , und kam aus China komplett mit Bio-Siegel  .
Hatte aber eigentlich garnix mit richtigem Honig zutun  ^^

Bloß gut ich hab meinen eigenen Imker o/


----------



## Research (11. Mai 2020)

Und damit hast du das Hauptproblem erkannt.

Globalismus.

Wir machen X teurer?
Dann werde diese Produkte vom Ausland überrollt.

Und egal was aus China. Hast du mal gesehen das die sogar Eier und Kohl fälschen?


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Nicht umsonst wird eine erhöhte Steuer für konventionelle Produkte gefordert. 
Nachhaltige Mehrwertsteuer-Reform - oekologische Wende fuer Nahrung, Kleidung, Verkehr und Energie | WeAct


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Mai 2020)

gefordert und umsetzen   und Machen  das ist schwierig mit unseren Politikern xD

Jagut ...  

Negatives was den Bürgern nochmehr gängelt und Kohl e kostet wird eigentlich immer recht zügig umgesetzt  ^^


----------



## Alreech (11. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst wird eine erhöhte Steuer für konventionelle Produkte gefordert.
> Nachhaltige Mehrwertsteuer-Reform - oekologische Wende fuer Nahrung, Kleidung, Verkehr und Energie | WeAct



Wie läuft das mit dem zertifizierten Ökostrom? Wird dann der Strom bei Nacht, Nebel & Windstille abgestellt weil es nicht genügend gibt, oder sind das Zertifikate für Norwegische Wasserkraft die billig zu haben sind weil die Wasserkraftwerke grundsätzlich immer laufen?

Was ist mit der Strahlenbelastung durch Hornmist &Hornkieselpräparate in der biologisch-dynamischen Landwirtschaft?
Die behaupten zwar immer das die stellare Strahlungen die diese Präparate aufnehmen nicht schädlich sind, dabei wurde die schädlich Wirkung ungünstiger stellare und planetarer Konstellationen auf die menschliche Gesundheit schon von Astronomen im 15 Jahrhundert bewiesen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2020)

Du scheinst auch ziemlich verstrahlt zu sein. Aluhut vergessen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Mai 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Strahlenbelastung durch Hornmist &Hornkieselpräparate in der biologisch-dynamischen Landwirtschaft?
> Die behaupten zwar immer das die stellare Strahlungen die diese Präparate aufnehmen nicht schädlich sind, dabei wurde die schädlich Wirkung ungünstiger stellare und planetarer Konstellationen auf die menschliche Gesundheit schon von Astronomen im 15 Jahrhundert bewiesen.


Wohl eher Astro*logen* ... .


----------



## Research (11. Mai 2020)

Ich weis das bayrische Pilze und Bananen strahlen, aber 





> Hornmist &Hornkieselpräparate


 muss ich erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist.


----------



## pedi (11. Mai 2020)

oder "unser Land" und "aus Schwaben und Altbayern" im BR anschauen.
da wird öfter über diese themen berichtet.
und nein, aluhut braucht man keinen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit dem zertifizierten Ökostrom? Wird dann der Strom bei Nacht, Nebel & Windstille abgestellt weil es nicht genügend gibt, oder sind das Zertifikate für Norwegische Wasserkraft die billig zu haben sind weil die Wasserkraftwerke grundsätzlich immer laufen?



Hängt davon ab, wo du kaufst. Wenn der Anbieter zu einem größeren Konzern gehört oder es gar nur ein Ökostromtarif der großen Kohle/Atomfirmen ist, dann zahlst du deinen Aufpreis garantiert für derartige "eh im Netz"-Zertifkate. Aber die echten Ökostromer (Naturstrom, Lichtblick, etc.) legen für gewöhnlich wert darauf, dass sie selbst in neue Wind- und Solaranlagen und daraus den Großteil ihres Stroms beziehen.



@Topic: Beim Tierwohl hat der Verbraucher keine Chance, weil sich ihm überhaupt keine Wahl stellt. Schon Klöckners Siegel ist kaum die Folien wert, auf die es gedruckt wird, aber ein großer Teil des Fleischs wird verarbeitet verkauft, da kräht kein Hahn nach, von Milchprodukten ganz zu schweigen. Man kann Bio nehmen, da ist immer auch ein Bisschen Tierwohl drin, aber das wars. Und den Bauern hilft man auch damit nicht. An dieser Stelle bräuchte es einen Ansatz genau aus Gegenrichtung: Deutlich bessere Haltebedingungen vorschreiben. Ergebnis wäre automatisch eine geringere Produktionsmenge, damit eine Verknappung und steigende Preise. Mit etwas Glück sogar zusätzliche Arbeitsplätze in der Landwirtschaft, weil "Kümmern" nunmal kaum automatisiert werden kann im Gegensatz zu "Mästen".
Aber solange Deutschlands Bauernlobby und Billigfleichexporteuren dominiert wird und bei der Union die Gesetze schreibt, wird sich da nichts tun.

Bei anderen Themen hätte der Verbraucher aber sehr wohl die Wahl. Autos werden immer größer und schlucken mehr Sprit? Ja, weil sie vermehrt gekauft werden, wenn sie genau das machen. Kleidung für 3 €, die von quasi-Sklaven in Bangladesh zusammengenäht wurde und nach spätestens einer Saison reif für die Tonne ist? Findet Deutschland geiz äh geil. Auch Smartphones haben Anfangs länger als zwei Jahre gehalten, bis den Hersteller aufgefallen ist, dass 99% der Käufer sich eh nach 18 Monaten ein neues hohlen und ihnen der Rest egal ist.


----------



## pedi (12. Mai 2020)

milch und eier holen wir beim bauer ums eck. da weiß ich was ich bekomme, und wo das geld landet.


----------



## Andrej (12. Mai 2020)

Die Politik sollte meiner Meinung nach durch kluge Gesetze, den Verbraucher steuern und so sein Kaufverhalten nach und nach ändern.
Dieses ist natürlich sehr schwer, denn den "Verbraucher" gibt es nicht. Von einem "Verbraucher" könnten wir nur dann sprechen, wenn alle Menschen das selbe Einkommen hätten.
Denn man muss bedenken, das jede Preiserhöhung bei Lebensmitteln durh Steuern oder Strafabgaben, wenn die Waren umweltschädlich Produziert wurden, zuert die klienen Einkommen treffen.
Fleisch und Früchte könnte für viele Menschen auch in Deutschland so zum Luxusprodukt werden, da sie so mehr von ihrem Einkommen für Lebensmittel zahlen müssten.
Wärend die gut Betuchten ihr Kaufverhalten kaum verändern würden.
Bei Elektronik und Kleidung sehe ich es anders. Kleidung und Elektronik darf nicht Länger ein Wegwerfprodukt sein. Hier muss die Politik gegen Billigmüll vorgehen, durch höchere Qualitätsstandarts und dem Recht auf Reparatur.


----------



## pedi (12. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war kein billigmüll, und lag trotzdem im e-schrott.
die politik kann  da fast nichts machen es liegt am verbraucher, sich kundig zu machen. ich habe 12 jahre auf einem wertstoffhof gearbeitet.
was da entsorgt wurde und wird, geht auf keine kuhhaut.
bei obigen laptop war nur die HDD defekt, 20-30€ ausgeben, das ding läuft noch einige jahre weiter.aber nein, ab in die tonne, gibt ja für 300,- schon ein neues.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> bei obigen laptop war nur die HDD defekt, 20-30€ ausgeben, das ding läuft noch einige jahre weiter.aber nein, ab in die tonne, gibt ja für 300,- schon ein neues.


Damit es mit 20-30 Euro getan ist muss der Vorbesitzer aber in der Lage sein den Fehler selbst zu lokalisieren und zu beheben. Sobald man einen Fachmann dafür bezahlt geht die Rechnung nicht mehr auf.


----------



## pedi (12. Mai 2020)

das stimmt schon, aber ich denke, heute hat doch jeder einen verwandten, bekannten usw. der mal nachschauen kann.
selbst wenns nachschauen 20,- kostet (brauchte man nicht viel nachschauen, das hat man beim einschalten schon gehört) hat man für 50,- ein weiterhin funktionierendes laptop.
und diese 50,- ists auf jeden fall noch wert.


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2020)

Steuern werden uns nicht retten, die sind nicht Zweckgebunden und landen dann bei, Sucht euch ein Lieblingsthema aus.

Krieg?
Migration&#8482;?
Flüchtlinge&#8482;?
"Spenden" an die dritte Welt?
Fördergelder?
Beraterhonorare?
Diätenerhöhungen?
Sinnlose Ämter/Posten?
Verhauhene Gesetze?
Ausufernde Verwaltung?
EU?
China? (Ja, da zahlen wir Gelder für Entwicklung + "das Porto" hin.)
Bankenrettungen?
Mehr verkorkstes H4?

Ist wie die Tabaksteuer. Erhoben wegen der Schäden, bezahlt aber alles, nur nicht das Gesundheitssystem. Wenn man H4 ignoriert.
Oder Treibstoff, wie viele Steuern und Abgaben sind da drauf? Was geht davon am Ende in Straßen, ÖNV und neue Technologien?


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Mai 2020)

Hetze&#8482;?
Wieder auf die Untere tretten die nixs haben&#8482;?
kommt wieder aus seinem Loch rausgekrochen&#8482;?
Hab sonst nichts von ihm erwartet&#8482;?


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> das stimmt schon, aber ich denke, heute hat doch jeder einen verwandten, bekannten usw. der mal nachschauen kann.
> selbst wenns nachschauen 20,- kostet (brauchte man nicht viel nachschauen, das hat man beim einschalten schon gehört) hat man für 50,- ein weiterhin funktionierendes laptop.
> und diese 50,- ists auf jeden fall noch wert.


Dafür musst Leute kennen. Mich spricht dafür leider keiner an


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> das stimmt schon, aber ich denke, heute hat doch jeder einen verwandten, bekannten usw. der mal nachschauen kann.
> selbst wenns nachschauen 20,- kostet (brauchte man nicht viel nachschauen, das hat man beim einschalten schon gehört) hat man für 50,- ein weiterhin funktionierendes laptop.
> und diese 50,- ists auf jeden fall noch wert.



Das Ding ist neun Jahre alt und in optisch gutem Zustand. Wenn du es nicht aufgearbeitet hast, dürfte das bedeuten: Der Vorbesitzer hatte einfach keinen Bedarf dran. Vielleicht lag er schon seit Jahren in irgend einer Schublade. Auch stellt sich die Frage, in welchem Zusand der Akku ist? Destkop-Replacements aus der Zeit waren schon damals nicht der bringer, heute ist ein mobiler Einsatz ggf. ganz unmöglich. Und als Haupt-PC reicht ein 2-GHz-Sandy-Quadcore vielen ebensowenig wie 8 GB RAM. (Lang lebe Windows 10 )

Wert ist er übrigens noch bis zu 170 Euro:
Packerd Bell / intel Core i7-2630QM / 8X-2,00GHz / 8GB-RAM / SSD 120-GB  | eBay (mit SSD nachgerüstetes Exemplar), aber wenn man tatsächlich keinen Bekannten hat, der einem das Ding wieder fit macht (und auch Leute, die "jemanden kennen", bekommen von dem ggf. irgendwann keinen Gefallen mehr, weil sie ständig auf der Matte stehen ), muss man die auch erstmal ausgeben, ehe er wieder läuft.


----------



## pedi (13. Mai 2020)

im prinzip hast du recht.
aber bevor ich ein funktionierendes laptop entsorge, würde ich es wenn schon nicht verkaufen, verschenken. so mancher wäre froh darüber.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Mai 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> im prinzip hast du recht.
> aber bevor ich ein funktionierendes laptop entsorge, würde ich es wenn schon nicht verkaufen, verschenken. so mancher wäre froh darüber.


Ja du. Andere sehen es anders oder denken nicht daran


----------



## pedi (13. Mai 2020)

stimmt leider.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] aber wenn man tatsächlich keinen Bekannten hat, der einem das Ding wieder fit macht (und auch Leute, die "jemanden kennen", bekommen von dem ggf. irgendwann keinen Gefallen mehr, weil sie ständig auf der Matte stehen ), muss man die auch erstmal ausgeben, ehe er wieder läuft.



Wenn das denn der Fehler ist und nicht mehr kaputt ist. Am Ende ist die "neue" SSD auch noch defekt.

Hatte da kürzlich ein Notebook, noch Fit.
Lief super, nur war Backspace defekt.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Mai 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Wenn das denn der Fehler ist und nicht mehr kaputt ist. Am Ende ist die "neue" SSD auch noch defekt.
> 
> Hatte da kürzlich ein Notebook, noch Fit.
> Lief super, nur war Backspace defekt.



Kumpel von mir wollte sich einen neues Gaming Notebook kaufen , weil sein lieblingsspiel nur auf niedrigste stufe  mit wenig Fps läuft.(zockt nur 1 Spiel) 

Lag aber  daran weil ingame setting auf igpu eingestellt war


----------



## fipS09 (14. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Lag aber  daran weil ingame setting auf igpu eingestellt war


Hat halt jeder Gebiete von denen er keine Ahnung hat. 
Sieht man ja bei allen möglichen Elektrogeräten das neu gekauft wird statt das Teil (beispielsweise Waschmaschine) zu reparieren.
Wenn man selbst nicht dazu in der Lage ist einen Heizstab oder ähnliches zu wechseln kann sich das schon lohnen. Oder man kommt bei +/- 0 raus und hat neue Garantie. Schuld daran ist nicht unbedingt alleine der Verbraucher.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2020)

Notebooks die laut rumröhren und einfach ausgehen.

In nem Haus mit Katzen, Gerät schon +10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Mai 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wie läuft das mit dem zertifizierten Ökostrom?


Er kommt aus virtuellenm Kraftwerken, also eine Verbund meherer Einzelkraftwerke, Je nach Sonne und Wind wird Strom aus Biogasanlagen oder Wasserkraft ergänzt.
Was ist ein Virtuelles Kraftwerk? | Definition


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2020)

Um mal wieder zum Fleisch zurück zu kommen, gerade aus aktuellem Anlass...

Bei diesem freiwillige Labelsystem happert es leider gewaltig. Viele Probleme:
1. : Es ist freiwillig. Gerade auf Wurstprodukten habe ich noch nie eines gesehen. 
2.:  Wenns doch mal ein Label gibt wird vielfach nur Kategorie 1 angeboten. Von den höheren Stufen wird einfach noch zu wenig produziert, gerade im Bereich Schwein und Rind.
3.: Eine bessere Haltungsform ergibt noch kein fairen Beschäftigungsverhältnisse in Fleischereien. Da sind ja Erntehelfer noch besser dran.

Ein anderes Problem ist geplante Obsolenz und minderwertige Produkte die gleich nach der Garantie kaputt gehen. Da sehe ich nicht was der Verbraucher da machen soll. Beim Kauf erhält man seltenst Hinweise auf die Haltbarkeit, abgesehen von manchen Amazonbewertungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2020)

Also bei Edeka bekomme ich sogar eher 2 denn 1, nur 3 und 4 sind relativ selten. Aber die erfordern halt auch wirklich Änderungen und wer bereit ist, die vorzunehmen, kann auch noch ein paar Meter weiter gehen und gleich auf Bio wechseln. Vermutlich ist es sogar so, dass jetzt einfach nur das gesondert erfasst wird, wo die Tiere schon immer etwas mehr Glück hatten.

Aber ja: Der freiwillige Ansatz hat wenig Chancen auf Wirkung. Rate mal warum er von denen getragen wurde, die Umdenken sollen und von ihren Lobbyvertretern. Wenn Klöckner wirklich etwas für das Wohl von Tieren tun wollte, hätte sie einfach nur diverse Ausnahmeregelungen nicht verlängern müssen. Die dadurch nötigen Umstellungen wären für die Agrarindustrie schon härter gewesen als von Stufe 1 auf 2 gemäß Label. Hat sie aber nicht, will sie nicht, den Fleischproduzenten den Arsch versilbern dagegen sehr wohl.

Mitarbetierschutz steht noch einmal auf einem ganz anderen Papier. Das sehe ich aber differenziert:
- Die Methoden einiger Betriebe, Mitarbeiter an sich zu ketten (Lohneinbehaltung für überhöhte Mieten, etc.) sind schlicht sittenwidrig, aber wo kein Kläger da kein Vorgehen. Und wo ein Kläger da bestenfalls halbherziges.
- Die allgemein schlechten Bedingungen sind in einer freien Marktwirtschaft relativ zu betrachten. Genauso wie für die einen Amazon als die Hölle gilt, ist auch ein relativ gut bezahlter Job am deutschen Fleischfließband für viele Rumänen ein Fortschritt. Wer daran etwas ändern will ohne die freie Marktwirtschaft mit Berufswahl und privat ausgehandelten Löhnen abzuschaffen, der muss die Lebensbedingungen in Europa allgemein verbessern, damit niemand mehr bereit ist, für so wenig/unter solchen Bedingungen zu arbeiten.
- Die zusätzlichen Risiken in der Corona-Zeit haben mit dem Geschäft als solches nichts zu tun. Es gibt an allen Ecken und Enden Arbeiter, die unzureichend geschützt sind, weil es schlicht keine verpflichtenden Schutzstandards gibt. Bei Fleischereien werden sie halt systematisch unterlaufen, aber auch viele andere Arbeitgeber zwingen ihre Mitarbeiter zu unsicherem Verhalten und das ist schlichtweg legal. Und Thema eines anderen Threads.


----------



## Research (18. Mai 2020)

Klingt fast nach:

Wir hätten keine/weniger Probleme wenn die Leute ihren Job tun würden/nicht korrupt wären.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also bei Edeka bekomme ich sogar eher 2 denn 1, nur 3 und 4 sind relativ selten.


Und wenn man Bio nimmt, hat man die höchste Stufe von diesem Label auch Garantiert, ohne dass das extra Label drauf ist. 
Soweit ich weiß ist das bei Nestle-Klöckner noch freiwillig. 

Problem sind eher die verarbeiteten Produkte. Da landen dann auf die Eier aus dem Hühnerknast drin. Achtung, Essen! Werden in Deutschland immer noch Eier aus Legebatterien verkauft?  - ZDFmediathek

Zumindest bei unsern Hühnern weiß ich wie die leben, auch wenn die es mit dem Bio und Auslauf gerne mal übertreiben und auch im Gemüsebeet oder im Vorgarten picken, wenn man nicht hinschaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Klingt fast nach:
> 
> Wir hätten keine/weniger Probleme wenn die Leute ihren Job tun würden/nicht korrupt wären.



Steht da aber nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Jetzt kommen da auch auf EU-Ebene gute Ansätze:
Plaene der EU-Kommission: Weniger Chemie, mehr Natur | tagesschau.de

Dann kann sich die Industrie zumindest nicht mehr damit rausreden, sie würden nach Polen gehen, wenn Deutschland Gesetze verschärft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2020)

Die EU ist auch gegen Gülle im Trinkwasser, aber das ändert in Deutschland nichts...


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2020)

Bundesrat billigt Verordnung: Weniger Duenger auf deutschen Feldern | tagesschau.de

Und mit Bio, wie es die EU fordert, sowie einer sinnvollen Fruchtfolge spart man sich auch den Quatsch mit der Gülle.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2020)

Der "Quatsch mit der Gülle" hat zum Teil mehr mit Abfallentsorgung als mit Düngen zu tun.
Guelle aus Holland wird importiert - ZDFmediathek
Um so absurder dass Bauernverbände mit Ernteausfällen drohen wenn der Mast-Müll nicht mehr auf die Felder gekippt werden darf.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Mai 2020)

So.. grad nen wiederaufbereiteten PC ausgepackt. Das Teil war 1 bis maximal 3 Jahre im Einsatz bei Firmen, als Aussteller oder sonst als Deko. Wurde gepürft, System neu Aufgesetzt und jetzt is der bei mir. Volle 2 Jahre Garantie, so billig hätte ich selber keinen PC zusammen bauen können. Und anstatt wieder Elektroschrott zu produzieren werklet der jetzt die nächsten 6 -7 Jahre bei mir rum


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Mai 2020)

Ganz grundsätzlich zur Startfrage des Themas (ich schrieb es auch schon anderer Stelle mal):

1. Gehen Argumentationen, die die "Verantwortung des Verbrauchers" betonen, von der völlig irrealen Annahme eines Machtgleichgewichts zwischen Verbraucher und Produzent, zwischen Nachfrage- und Angebotsseite aus. Selbst wenn wir einen funktionierenden Markt hätten (!), wäre das unrealistisch, da die Erzeugung und Steuerung von Verbraucherbedürfnissen psychologischer Kriegsführung gleicht (Ja ich weiß, jetzt kommen gleich wieder ein paar Einzelkandidaten um die Ecke gesprungen mit einem sinngemäßen "Aaaalso Iiiiiiiiich für meinen Teil... [...]" ). Dazu wird die sozioökonomische Komponente regelmäßig ausgeblendet.

2. Sind solche Argumentationen typisch dafür, die Last auf die Bevölkerung abzuwälzen, um ja nicht die Profitaussichten von Konzernen zu gefährden. Indem man sie bspw. zu ökologisch, sozial oder gesundheitlich verantwortungsbewussten Produktionsbedingungen verpflichtet. Gott bewahre!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der "Quatsch mit der Gülle" hat zum Teil mehr mit Abfallentsorgung als mit Düngen zu tun.
> Guelle aus Holland wird importiert - ZDFmediathek
> Um so absurder dass Bauernverbände mit Ernteausfällen drohen wenn der Mast-Müll nicht mehr auf die Felder gekippt werden darf.



Diese Drohungen sind schon deswegen absurd, weil genau die gleichen Bauern sich über zu niedrige Abnahmepreise beschweren, die direkte Folge einer die Nachfrage weit übersteigenden Produktion sind. Weniger Umweltbelastung, weniger Aufwand, weniger Ertrag, weniger ruinöse Marktbedingungen - das wäre eigentlich ein Win-Win-Win-Win für alle. Wenn es eben nur um den Anbau von Nahrung ginge und nicht um Massenmästerei für den internationalen Markt und die lukrative Entsorgung von Abfällen aus Nachbarländern.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man pro Hof ja etwas weniger Äcker bewirtschaften könnte, mehr Leute bezahlen müsste oder auf 5G an jedem Halm angewiesen wäre, wenn zielgerichtet statt maximal gegüllt werden sollte...
(ähnliches gilt, nur aufgrund der Anschaffungskosten in leicht vermindertem Maße, auch für Kunstdünger und Pflanzenschutzmittel)


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

Die aktuellen Schlachthofskandale scheinen Wirkung zu zeigen. Die Zahl der Leute, die Fleisch essen hat um 23% (von 34% auf 26% [2]) abgenommen. 
"Ernaehrungsreport 2020": Kochen beliebt - Fleisch ist out | tagesschau.de
Ernaehrungsreport 2020: Deutsche essen weniger Fleisch - ZDFheute


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

Die Leute die täglich Fleisch essen, wenn dann schon richtig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2020)

Ich war schon verwundert: "74% Vegetarier  " 

Wobei ich die Zahl auch so merkwürdig niedrig finde. Zwar sehen immer mehr Leute ein, dass ein gutes Steak was besonderes ist, dass man nicht täglich nebenbei hinterschlingt, aber gefragt war "Fleisch und Wurstwaren". Da beobachte ich ehrlich gesagt eine Quote von über 80%, die sich in der Mittagspause etwas mit Wurst oder Schinken belegtes holen, wenn es nicht gar direkt zur Curry Wurst in die Kantine geht. Vielleicht wäre es interessanter gewesen zu fragen, an wie vielen Wochentagen die jeweiligen Kategorien konsumiert werden &#8211; so hat vermutlich jeder, der im letzten Monat einen einzelnen Sonntag hatte, an dem zum Frühstück neben dem Ei nur Marmelade und Nutella gab, zum Mittag einen Feta-Salat und Abends ein Gemüsecurry (oder umgekehrt, je nachdem wann man es warm mag), mit "ich esse doch gar nicht JEDEN Tag Tier, sondern nur an 30 von 31 Tagen" angeklickt.

Am Ende zählt aber eher die Gesamtmenge, nicht die Verteilung über die Tage.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Stellungnahme des Ethikrats: Mehr Tierwohl, hoehere Fleischpreise | tagesschau.de


----------



## Bauschaum7 (18. Juni 2020)

Was ist ein Ethikrat ?

Gibt es sowas eigentlich ?

Ich miene kann ja jeder Spacken kommen  und pauschal mal sagen  wie son Papst   :   Stopt die Unterernährung  ....


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juni 2020)

Deutscher Ethikrat &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Deutscher Ethikrat &#8211; Wikipedia


Cool, einer davon war mein Prof. im Strafrecht.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2020)

Wir kaufen Eier nur noch aus Freilandhaltung.
Zwischendurch kriegen wir auch welche von meinen Eltern geschenkt die noch ein paar Hühner haben.
Fleischkonsum wollen wir noch weiter runterschrauben. 
Viel mehr kann man als Endverbraucher auch nicht tun. Ausser vielleicht völlig auf Fleisch zu verzichten.
Aber das habe ich schon hinter mir und nur 4 Wochen durchgehalten.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2020)

Bzw. das Fleisch nur noch Bio. Da kauft man wegen der höheren Preise automatisch weniger. 
Bei dem Zeug mit Haltungsform 1 das im Supermarkt massenhaft rumliegt, weiß man vor allem auch nicht, ob das aus so einer Gammelfleischbude wie Wilke oder Toennies kommt.

Bio-Eier legen unsere eigenen Hühner. 


Edit:
Mittlerweile kommen auch aus der Politik die dringen nötigen Forderungen das Gammelfleisch von Toennies aus der Verkauft zu nehmen:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/toennies-coronainfektionen-guetersloh-103.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Hofreiter ruft Supermärkte zu Boykott auf*
> 
> Grünen-Fraktionschef Anton Hofreiter rief die Supermärkte zu einem Boykott von Tönnies-Produkten auf. "Das Gebaren der Fleischbarone, die nur auf Profit setzen und meinen, sich an keine Regeln halten zu müssen, ist ein Skandal", sagte Hofreiter der "Bild am Sonntag". Es sei an der Zeit, dass sich die großen Supermarktketten "nicht länger mitschuldig machen". "Sie sollten die Tönnies-Produkte aus ihrem Angebot nehmen."
> 
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2020)

Das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium von Nestle-Glöckner hat eine selbst beauftragte Studie zurückgehalten, die schon vor Jahren die Vorteile des Nutri-Score hervorgehoben und die verlichtende Einführung empfohlen hat.
Frontal21: Streit um Lebensmittelkennzeichnung - ZDFmediathek

Satire: Toll! Massentierhaltung - ZDFmediathek


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2020)

Und was von Frau Glöckner auch versprochen wurde ist, dass die Lebensmittelindustrie dazu verpflichtet wird, den Zuckeranteil stark zu reduzieren.
Da hat sich bis heute noch nichts getan.
Auch sollten die Hersteller verpflichtet werden auf Palmöl zu verzichten und Alternativen zu verwenden. Auch wenn das Produkt später ein paar Cent teurer ist.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Juni 2020)

Der ganze Mist ist seitens der Politik und der Wirtschaft genauso gewollt.  Denn eine Lösung wäre ganz einfach. Anstelle, das die Politik sich jetzt Gedanken um eine "Tier- Wohl"- Abgabe macht, die man dann (wie auch immer geartet) den Bauern zugute kommen lassen will, muss man den umgekehrten Weg gehen. Gesetzliche Vorgaben zu Mindeststallgröße in Relation zur Mege der Tiere. Einsatz von Antibiotika verbieten. Und schon liefe es. Der "Bauer" kann sein FLeisch gar nicht mehr so billig abgeben. Und den Mehrpreis zahlen dann am Ende wir Verbraucher. Ein Kalb kostet deutlich unter einem Euro. Guckst Du hier. Wie soll da was gutes rauskommen mit artgerechter Haltung. Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich esse von Herzen gern Fleisch. Aber ich komme mit 52 Jahren aus einer Zeit, in der es nicht normal war, dass jeden Tag Fleisch auf den Tisch kam. Einmal die Woche war normal. Einen Braten für 4 Personen. FLeisch war etwas Besonderes und satt is' man dann von den Knödlen oder Kartoffeln und Gemüse geworden. 
Der Fleischkonsum in Deutschland ist einfach pervers und so ganz nebenbei auch scheißungesund in der Menge. Wir haben einen Metzger gefunden, der so gut es geht streßfrei schlachtet und die Tiere von Bauern in der Umgebung holt, bei denen nachgewiesen ist, das die Haltung gut ist. Der Metzger ist klein und somit auf die sehr nahe Kundschaft angewiesen. Wenn der Schmuh machen würde, käme das raus und er könnte seine Hütte dicht machen. So funktioniert das. Aber die Damen und Herren in der Politik hat dieses System ja sehenden Auges ruiniert zu Gunsten von Tönnies un Konsorten mit eben den bekannten Folgen für Mensch und Tier. Der Onkel meiner Freundin ist auch Metzger. Er lebt in Oberfranken. Es ist schon kraqss was für teilweise bescheuerte Auflagen aus Brüssel und Berlin kommen. Und das geht ganz klar in die Richtung die kleinen kaputt machen zu wollen zu Gunsten der Großen. 

Wer aber denkt, es gäbe bei Tönnies nur "Gammel"- Fleisch, der ist mal so richtig fett auf dem Holzweg. Auch Öko- Betriebe lassen bei Tönnies und Co. schlachten. Das Fleisch ist dann von absolut hochwertig von der Qualität her. Die Tiere haben dann auch ein deutlich besseres Leben gehabt als die Leidensgenossen der regulären "Zucht- industrie", aber halt ein streßiges und beschissenes Ende. Und Gund dafür sind eben ide o.g. Gesetze aus Berlin und Brüssel. Da gibt es z.B. Hygiene- Vorschriften für die Schalchtung, die eine keine Metzgerei so gar nicht mehr umfänglich erfüllen kann. Ergo wird bei den großen geschlachtet. Die Weiterverarbeitung kann dann durchaus in kleineren Metzgereien erfolgen, da die Schlachtung und die Weiterverarbeitung stark getrennt sein müssen. Also kauft der kleine Metzger vor Ort sein Fleisch oft bei Tönnies un Co. ein. Und wie gesagt, Tönnies nicht gleich automatisch schlechte Qualität. 

Aber wenn sich an dem ganzen was änderen soll müssen wir Verbraucher uns auf empfindlich höhere Preise einstellen. Und das will natürlich auch wieder keiner...                                     ... und die nächsten Wahlen kommen ja auch...


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2020)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Auch Öko- Betriebe lassen bei Tönnies und Co. schlachten. Das Fleisch ist dann von absolut hochwertig von der Qualität her. Die Tiere haben dann auch ein deutlich besseres Leben gehabt als die Leidensgenossen der regulären "Zucht- industrie", aber halt ein streßiges und beschissenes Ende. Und Gund dafür sind eben ide o.g. Gesetze aus Berlin und Brüssel. Da gibt es z.B. Hygiene- Vorschriften für die Schalchtung, die eine keine Metzgerei so gar nicht mehr umfänglich erfüllen kann. Ergo wird bei den großen geschlachtet. Die Weiterverarbeitung kann dann durchaus in kleineren Metzgereien erfolgen, da die Schlachtung und die Weiterverarbeitung stark getrennt sein müssen. Also kauft der kleine Metzger vor Ort sein Fleisch oft bei Tönnies un Co. ein.


Die Frage ist halt nur, wie die Produkte da getrennt werden.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Juni 2020)

Wie genau das geht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber es geht. Sicher wir da nicht Bauer Harms mit seiner glücklichen Kuh Elfi zur Schlachtung auflaufen. Aber auch "Öko"- Fleisch aus tiergerechter Haltung ist ja inzwischen fast ein Industriezweig geworden.


----------



## pedi (24. Juni 2020)

ist doch in molkereien auch so.
die füllen und produzieren konventionelle ware genauso ab wie bioware.
wobei ich unseren molkereien mehr vertraue, was die sorgfalt bei der reinigung vor dem wechsel angeht, als tönnjes und co.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2020)

Das Verbot von Einwegplastik ist da:
Einwegplastik-Verbot: In Zukunft ohne Plastikgabel | tagesschau.de

Wird Zeit, dass auch die unnötigen Verpackungen von großem Obst/Gemüse abgeschafft werden.


Edit:
Die Deutschen sind für scharfe Gesetze in der Fleischindustrie. Jetzt ist es an der Politik diese zu machen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Politbarometer: Fuer schaerfere Gesetze in Fleischindustrie - ZDFheute


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2020)

Warum steht eigentlich auf manchen Lebensmitteln "Ohne Gentechnik" ?
Das suggeriert doch, dass in allen anderen nicht gekennzeichneten, welche verwendet wird.
Auch eine Irreführung der Verbraucher.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum steht eigentlich auf manchen Lebensmitteln "Ohne Gentechnik" ?
> Das suggeriert doch, dass in allen anderen nicht gekennzeichneten, welche verwendet wird.
> Auch eine Irreführung der Verbraucher.



Dann denken die Leute halt einfach nicht logisch.
Es ist auf den Produkten ohne Hinweis einfach nicht definiert, da kann man nicht einfach irgendwas annehmen.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum steht eigentlich auf manchen Lebensmitteln "Ohne Gentechnik" ?
> Das suggeriert doch, dass in allen anderen nicht gekennzeichneten, welche verwendet wird.
> Auch eine Irreführung der Verbraucher.



Das bedeutet ja nur dass da garantiert keine gentechnisch veränderten Bestandteile drin sind. Was eben einen Extraaufwand bedeutet, da ja entsprechende Prüfungen der Lieferkette erfolgen müssen. Daher wirbt man damit.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich kaufe nur Lebensmittel wo kein Label drauf ist , dammit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite das es Normal ist und nicht manipuliert ist


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das bedeutet ja nur dass da garantiert keine gentechnisch veränderten Bestandteile drin sind. Was eben einen Extraaufwand bedeutet, da ja entsprechende Prüfungen der Lieferkette erfolgen müssen. Daher wirbt man damit.


Und welche Anteile wären in Europa bitteschön überhaupt zugelassen?
Ist in vielen Fällen so sinnvoll wie laktosefreier Hartkäse oder glutenfreier Joghurt. Das Zeug ist da auch sonst nicht drin.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum steht eigentlich auf manchen Lebensmitteln "Ohne Gentechnik" ?
> Das suggeriert doch, dass in allen anderen nicht gekennzeichneten, welche verwendet wird.


In den USA wurde überhaupt erst 2019 die Kennzeichnung von Lebensmitteln mit Gentechnik geregelt. USA regeln die Kennzeichnung von Genfood
Vorher war eine Kennzeichnung sogar verboten! (siehe Doku unten)
United States Department of Agriculture (USDA):


			
				https://www.keine-gentechnik.de/nachricht/33529/ schrieb:
			
		

> Als &#8218;bioengineered&#8217; (biotechnologisch) gekennzeichnet werden müssen nach den USDA-Regeln nur Lebensmittel, die nachweisbar gentechnisch verändertes Erbgut enthalten. Das Erbgut muss durch rekombinante, also außerhalb des Organismus erzeugte und künstlich eingeführte DNA verändert worden sein. Und es muss sich um eine Veränderung handeln, die in der Natur nicht vorkommt und auch theoretisch nicht durch konventionelle Zuchttechniken erzeugt werden kann.
> *Damit fallen die meisten der mit Gen-Scheren wie CRISPR/Cas hergestellten Gentech-Pflanzen nicht unter die Kennzeichnung.
> *
> [...]
> ...







Olstyle schrieb:


> Und welche Anteile wären in Europa bitteschön überhaupt zugelassen?
> Ist in vielen Fällen so sinnvoll wie laktosefreier Hartkäse oder glutenfreier Joghurt. Das Zeug ist da auch sonst nicht drin.



Das stimmt leider nicht so ganz. Es kommt z.B. Genmanipuliertes Soja und Mais als Tierfutter zum Einsatz. 
90 Prozent des Schweinefleischs in OEsterreich ist Gentechnik-belastet (2019) | DiePresse.com
WWF Studie: Trotz EU-Verbots essen wir genmanipuliertes Soja (2013) - WWF Deutschland


			
				wwf schrieb:
			
		

> Gen-Soja in unserem Essen: Der Anbau von gentechnisch manipuliertem Soja ist in der EU verboten &#8211; und trotzdem essen wir es, wie eine aktuelle Studie [2012] des WWF zeigt. Genmanipuliertes Soja steckt in vielen Produkten: in Fleisch, Käse und Eiern.




Das lässt sich nur durch Bio vermeiden, wo solches Futter verboten ist. 


Der Bericht zu Österreich ist besonders erschreckend, denn dort sind gentechnisch unveränderte Lebensmittel seit über 20 Jahren verboten:


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentechnik#%C3%96sterreich schrieb:
			
		

> In Österreich wurde im April 1997 das Gentechnik-Volksbegehren[39] angenommen. Bei einer Wahlbeteiligung von über 21 % wurden damit ein gesetzlich verankertes Verbot der Produktion, des Imports und des Verkaufs gentechnisch veränderter Lebensmittel, ein ebensolches Verbot der Freisetzungen genetisch veränderter Pflanzen, Tiere und Mikroorganismen sowie ein Verbot der Patentierung von Lebewesen gefordert. Der Beschluss wurde am 16. April 1998 nach 3. Lesung angenommen.
> [40][41]





*Gekaufte Wahrheit - Gentechnik im Magnetfeld des Geldes*
Sehr gute Doku zu Gentechnik: (BR) Gekaufte Wahrheit - Gentechnik im Magnetfeld des Geldes | YouTube von 2010
(wenn auch teilweise etwas langatmig, ~ 90 min.)
=> Stand 2009/2010: 





> 1/3 des Soja in den USA ist gentechnisch verändert und wird in der Fabrik mit normalem Soja vermischt.





> Offizielle Statistiken zeigen, dass sich in den USA seit der Einführung von gentechnisch veränderten Lebensmitteln in den letzten 10 Jahren, der an Anteil von nahrungsbezogenen Krankheiten verdoppelt hat.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prof. Àrpàd Pusztai warnte bereits 1999 davor, dass die Menschen als Versuchskaninchen benutzt werden. Denn schon damals war Gentechnik im Essen drin, obwohl es noch keine Studien zu den Gefahren von gentechnisch veränderten Lebensmitteln gab. Er begann seine Fütterungsstudien mit transgener Nahrung im Jahr 1995. 
Eine wichtige Aussage von ihm ist, "_das Tiere die mit gentechnisch veränderter Nahrung gefüttert wurden beachtliche physiologische Veränderungen zeigen. Wenn Sie also dieses Tier essen, dass mit gentechnisch veränderter Nahrung gefüttert wurde, werden Sie ein Tier essen, das bereits in ein anderes Tier verwandelt wurde. Und dazu gibt es keine Risikountersuchung._
_Und es ist Grundsatzentscheidung der Regierung und der Biotechnologieindustrie dass sie einfach davon ausgehen, dass wenn man es nicht weiß, sie nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden können.      _
_*Erinnern sie sich also daran, dass das Tier, das mit veränderter Nahrung gefüttert wurde, nicht mehr das selbe Tier ist.*_" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prof. Ignacio Chapela wollte eine Studie zu gentechnisch verändertem Mais machen und nahm Mais aus Mexiko als Kontrollprobe. Dabei stellte er fest, dass der Mais aus Mexiko auch gentechnisch verändert war, obwohl dort von Regierung und Bevölkerung gentechnisch veränderter Mais abgelehnt wird. Eigentlich ging man vorher davon aus, es gäbe gar keinen gentechnisch veränderten Mais in Mexiko. 
Der Anbau von gentechnischen Mais in Mexiko war und ist verboten! (Stand 2010)


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2020)

Danke @DKK007.

Daran sieht man gut wie die Verbraucher beschissen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

Aktuelle  Doku von heute:
 ZDFzoom:  Bauern auf den Barrikaden - ZDFmediathek

_Wie hoch ist der Preis für gute Lebensmittel und eine nachhaltige, fair bezahlte Landwirtschaft? _
Dieser Frage geht "ZDFzoom"-Reporterin Renate Werner nach.


Edit:
Schweinehaltung: Berlin haelt an Normenkontrolle fest


> Am Freitag verabschiedete der Bundesrat einen neuen Beschluss zur Kastenstandhaltung. Trotzdem hält das Land Berlin an der von ihm angestrengten Normenkontrolle fest. Ziel: Die Überwindung des gesamten "Schweinesystems".




Kastenstände werden mit einer langen Übergangsfrist von 8 Jahren verboten. 
Bundesrat zu Sauen-Haltung: Mehr Tierschutz im Schweinestall | tagesschau.de


----------



## Bauschaum7 (5. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich jedes Mal wieder wenn auf der Lidl Packung wunderschön ausgezeichnet ist dass das Tier im Stall gehalten wurde, aber gleichzeitig das Alternativprodukt mit anständiger Haltung garnicht im Kühlregal liegt.



Weiß nicht ob das zum Thema paßt YouTube  ^^

Der Anfang ist sehr geil ,  die ersten Worte sind nice .....


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Und die Verbraucher sind auch bereit mehr zu zahlen:
Meinungsbarometer mdrFRAGT: Drei Viertel der Mitteldeutschen fuer hoehere Fleischpreise | MDR.DE


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und die Verbraucher sind auch bereit mehr zu zahlen:
> Meinungsbarometer mdrFRAGT: Drei Viertel der Mitteldeutschen fuer hoehere Fleischpreise | MDR.DE



Die sind in den Umfragen dann dafür, aber das Kaufverhalten ist dann doch anders.
Alleine dadurch kann man das Angebot kontrollieren, aber das Billigfleisch wird gerne gekauft.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Das Billigfleisch wird halt einfach teurer.

Dann ist auch der Aufpreis geringer, und man greift direkt zum Bio-Fleisch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Billigfleisch wird halt einfach teurer.



Durch was soll den geschehen?
Durch Umfragen?
Da wird kalkuliert und dann der Preis festgelegt. Solange die Preise für die Einkaufprodukte und den Betrieb gleich bleiben, bleibt auch das Fleisch billig.
Ist ne einfache Kostenrechnung.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Im einfachsten Fall durch Steuern auf Billigfleisch, mit denen dann die nachhaltige Produktion und Umstellung der Betreibe gefördert wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im einfachsten Fall durch Steuern auf Billigfleisch, mit denen dann die nachhaltige Produktion und Umstellung der Betreibe gefördert wird.



Ah ok, die Grünen kommen wieder und wollen alles künstlich verteuern.
Mal gespannt ob dann wieder wegen "sozial schwachen" rumgeplärrt wird, die dann mehr Geld bräuchten, damit sie sich das noch leisten können.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ah ok, die Grünen kommen wieder und wollen alles künstlich verteuern.
> Mal gespannt ob dann wieder wegen "sozial schwachen" rumgeplärrt wird, die dann mehr Geld bräuchten, damit sie sich das noch leisten können.



Ich wusste nicht, dass es einen gesetzlichen Anspruch darauf gibt, täglich billiges Fleisch zu essen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass es einen gesetzlichen Anspruch darauf gibt, täglich billiges Fleisch zu essen.



Habe ich auch nie behauptet.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass es einen gesetzlichen Anspruch darauf gibt, täglich billiges Fleisch zu essen.



Und wie die Umfrage zeigt, ist die Mehrheit bereit einfach mehr zu zahlen.


Wichtig wäre auch eine Kennzeichnung von Gammelfleisch und vielleicht auch Schockbilder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie die Umfrage zeigt, ist die Mehrheit bereit einfach mehr zu zahlen.



Das ist einfach nur ne Umfrage.
Bei Umfragen sind die Leute zu vielem bereit, aber in der Realität nicht unbedingt.
Wenn ein Großteil der Kunden Billigfleisch nicht kaufen würde, gäbe es nicht so viel davon.
Gibt es aber, weil die Kunden danach verlangen, obwohl Alternativen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie die Umfrage zeigt, ist die Mehrheit bereit einfach mehr zu zahlen.



Bin ich auch. Das Problem ist, dass das Geld leider nicht bei den Bauern oder den Tieren ankommt. Das wandert in Taschen, in denen es nichts zu suchen hat.
Und da die Industrie freiwillig eh nichts macht -- man kennt das ja -- geht das nur über Verbote und Regulierung.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Deshalb muss man es über eine Steuer/Abgabe machen, die dann kontrolliert verteilt wird.
Einfach Preiserhöhungen stecken sich natürlich Die Aldi-Brüder und Dieter Schwarz von Lidl/Kaufland in die Tasche.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb muss man es über eine Steuer/Abgabe machen, die dann kontrolliert verteilt wird.



Wird genauso blödsinnig enden wie die EEG-Umlage (Sigmars Neidsteuer).


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Deshalb muss man da die Auszahlung richtig machen. Also Auszahlung nicht nach Fläche oder Zahl der Tiere, sondern Fläche pro Tier. Also wie viele m² jedes Tier Platz hat.

Für Bio und nachhaltige Produktion und faire Bezahlung wird dann natürlich noch extra draufgelegt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wird genauso blödsinnig enden wie die EEG-Umlage (Sigmars Neidsteuer).



Daran kann man Lobbyismus gut sehen.
Unternehmen haben sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit befreien lassen. Mehr Sozialismus geht nicht.
Wo bleibt das unternehmerische Risiko?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Daran kann man Lobbyismus gut sehen.
> Unternehmen haben sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit befreien lassen. Mehr Sozialismus geht nicht.
> Wo bleibt das unternehmerische Risiko?



Wie gesagt, die SPD hat ein Problem damit, dass die Leute damit Geld verdienen, daher ist auch die Zahlung der Neidsteuer für Solarzellen erforderlich.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die SPD hat ein Problem damit, dass die Leute damit Geld verdienen, daher ist auch die Zahlung der Neidsteuer für Solarzellen erforderlich.



Wer Geld verdient, muss Steuern zahlen. So war das schon immer.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die SPD hat ein Problem damit, dass die Leute damit Geld verdienen, daher ist auch die Zahlung der Neidsteuer für Solarzellen erforderlich.



Das hat mit der SPD nichts zu tun.
Die Solar und Windkraft Industrie in Deutschland wurde kaputt gemacht, weil die Kohle und Öllobby das so wollte.
Und heute blasen wir der Kohleindustrie Milliarden in den Arsch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer Geld verdient, muss Steuern zahlen. So war das schon immer.



Du bist einfach zu ... um den Unterschied zwischen Einkommensteuern und der EEG-Umlage zu verstehen.
Einfach mal kurz den Kopf einschalten vor dem Absenden des Posts.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat mit der SPD nichts zu tun.
> Die Solar und Windkraft Industrie in Deutschland wurde kaputt gemacht, weil die Kohle und Öllobby das so wollte.
> Und heute blasen wir der Kohleindustrie Milliarden in den Arsch.


Die Solarindustrie war auf dem Markt nicht konkurrenzfähig, die Chinesen produzieren billigere Module.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Warum?
Wer mit Kohle Kohle machen will, muss zahlen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Solarindustrie war auf dem Markt nicht konkurrenzfähig,



Deshalb gibt es Förderungen. 
Das sich Kriminelle wie der Sonnenkönig die dann unterschlagen und sich stattdessen Schlösser kaufen, dafür kann die Solarzelle nichts.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wer mit Kohle Kohle machen will, muss zahlen.



Du scheinst leider nur auf BILD-Niveau denken zu können.
Wenn durch den Stromverkauf Einnahmen gemacht werden müssen diese eh über die Einkommensteuerer besteuert werden.
Die EEG-Umlage gibt es zusätzlich und muss sogar gezahlt werden, wenn man den Strom gar nicht verkauft: EEG-Umlage-Pflichten auf Eigenverbrauch

Das ist nichts anderes als die Leute zu verarschen und Solarstrom unattraktiv zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Solarindustrie war auf dem Markt nicht konkurrenzfähig, die Chinesen produzieren billigere Module.



Falsch. Die Solarindustrie war weltmarktführend. Nur passte das der Energieindustrie nicht, da sie damit kein Geld verdienen konnte, da die Energie nicht mehr zentral erzeugt wird sondern dezentralisiert erzeugt werden sollte und das wollte die Energieindustrie nicht.
Genauso wenig wie sie die Windkraft haben will.
Das merkt man schon daran, dass der Kohleausstieg 2038 angestrebt wird -- 20 Jahre zu spät.
Man muss jetzt aus der Kohle aussteigen. Ohne Verzögerung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2020)

Mal aus anderem Kontext heraus eine eindeutige Ansage, wieviel Eigenverwantwortung dem Endverbaucher laut Handelsverbänden zuzutrauen ist:
"&#8222;Die Maske verhindert Spontaneinkäufe&#8220;, sagte Stefan Hertel, Pressesprecher des Handelsverbands Deutschland (HDE), am Montag der taz. Das schmälert die Umsätze: Die Maskenpflicht koste die Händler jeden Tag 10 bis 15 Prozent Umsatz"

Oder anders gesagt: Der Anteil von gedankenlosen für-die-Tonne-Käufen am Gesamtumsatz ist so groß, dass schon leichte Unannehmlichkeit und ein in-1-von-10-Fällen-habe-ich-den-Stofflappen-vergessen die Umsätze dramatisch einbrechen lassen. Schätzen wir mal hoch, dass 25% der Spontaneinkäufe tatsächlich durch die Maske wegfallen, dann würde das bedeuten, dass zuvor 60% des gesamten Umsatzes ohne Hirn erwirtschaftet wurde. Klar, dass die paar mitdenkenden, mündigen Verbraucher, da keine Lenkungswirkung entfalten können.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Im einfachsten Fall durch Steuern auf Billigfleisch, mit denen dann die nachhaltige Produktion und Umstellung der Betreibe gefördert wird.



Das ist ja wohl im Gegenteil die umständlichste Variante überhaupt: Eine selektiv zu erhebende Abgabe, die anschließend selektiv gezielten Zwecken zugeteilt wird. Das einzige, was mit dem Geld unterm Strich gefördert würden würde, ist das Bürokratentum. Denn die Umsetzung dürfte mehr der Einnahmen verschlingen, als am Ende für den eigentlichen Zweck ankommt.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl im Gegenteil die umständlichste Variante überhaupt: Eine selektiv zu erhebende Abgabe, die anschließend selektiv gezielten Zwecken zugeteilt wird. Das einzige, was mit dem Geld unterm Strich gefördert würden würde, ist das Bürokratentum. Denn die Umsetzung dürfte mehr der Einnahmen verschlingen, als am Ende für den eigentlichen Zweck ankommt.



Die Bürokratie ist für die Biozertifizierung doch schon aufgebaut. Und aktuell zahlt Bürokratiekosten der Zertifizierung der Bauer aus der eigenen Tasche.
Bei Grünstempel sollen es 300€ pro Jahr sein. 
Wir sind bei ABcert, wo es deutlich günstiger ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Bürokratie ist für die Biozertifizierung doch schon aufgebaut. Und aktuell zahlt Bürokratiekosten der Zertifizierung der Bauer aus der eigenen Tasche.
> Bei Grünstempel sollen es 300€ pro Jahr sein.
> Wir sind bei ABcert, wo es deutlich günstiger ist.



3x darfst du raten auf wen die Bürokratiekosten umgelegt werden. ......... Trommelwirbel ........... auf den Kunden - ob der das will oder nicht, er bezahlt dafür.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Und genau das ist auch richtig so.

Bloß haben bisher diese Kosten nur die guten Unternehmen. Deshalb müssen die guten gefördert werden und die schlechten Unternehmen draufzahlen. 
Dann wird es wie so schön gesagt wird der Markt dafür sorgen, das sich die schlechten Unternehmen verbessern müssen. Oder sie sterben aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist auch richtig so.



Das Bürokratiegedöns ist einfach nur Geldverschwendung.
Wenn du gerne Geld verschwendest, schenke es doch einfach anderen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Es ist nicht verschwendet. Es geht um nachhaltige Produktion.

Fahre mal durch die Gegend und schaue dir die ganzen toten Böden an, wo kaum noch was wächst. Ein Wechsel der Produktion ist dringend erforderlich.
Dazu kommen die ganzen Tierschutzverstöße.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht verschwendet. Es geht um nachhaltige Produktion.
> 
> Fahre mal durch die Gegend und schaue dir die ganzen toten Böden an, wo kaum noch was wächst. Ein Wechsel der Produktion ist dringend erforderlich.
> Dazu kommen die ganzen Tierschutzverstöße.


Die Böden werden durch die Gülle überdüngt, da ist es egal wie die Tiere gehalten werden.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Wenn es wenige Tiere sind, ist es auch weniger Gülle. 

Insbesondere, wenn man nur so noch viel Tiere hat, wie man Fläche zum Futteranbau hat, wird die Menge der Gülle deutlich geringer.

Dazu geht der Boden und dessen Lebewesen auch durch falsche Anbauweisen und Gifte kaputt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es wenige Tiere sind, ist es auch weniger Gülle.
> 
> Insbesondere, wenn man nur so noch viel Tiere hat, wie man Fläche zum Futteranbau hat, wird die Menge der Gülle deutlich geringer.



Dann gibt es aber auch nicht mehr so viel Fleisch.
Das werden die Leute aber nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Das werden die Leute akzeptieren. Das hat die Umfrage gezeigt.

Wer mehr Fleisch haben will, muss halt mehr zahlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das werden die Leute akzeptieren. Das hat die Umfrage gezeigt.



Das ist ne Umfrage, mehr nicht. Relevant ist das Kaufverhalten, und das zeigt das Gegenteil.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Wenn  die Preise erstmal höher sind, wird sich das Kaufverhalten automatisch ändern.

Dann gibt es den Sonntagsbraten halt wirklich nur noch Sonntags.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn  die Preise erstmal höher sind, wird sich das Kaufverhalten automatisch ändern.



Geht aber nur wieder mit Verboten, so wie es die Grünen wollen. Das will aber nur eine Minderheit.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Warum Verbote?
Wenn die Preise höher sind, regelt das der Kunde selbst.

Ansonsten halt die Schockbilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum Verbote?
> Wenn die Preise höher sind, regelt das der Kunde selbst.



Ist halt Marktverzerrung.
Verbote sind dann das, was die Grünen wollen, so a la Veggieday.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Was für eine Marktverzerrung?
Es wird einfach eine Steuer/Abgabe verhängt, die zahlen alle.

Außerdem ist der Markt schon lange verzerrt, und zwar zu Gunsten der  riesigen Tierquäler, Giftverteiler und Gammelfleischbuden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine Marktverzerrung?
> Es wird einfach eine Steuer/Abgabe verhängt, die zahlen alle.



Sowas nennt man Marktverzerrung, denn in einem idealen Markt wird ausschließlich durch Angebot und Nachfrage reguliert.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> denn in einem idealen Markt wird ausschließlich durch Angebot und Nachfrage reguliert.


Den gibt es nirgends. 
Gehe erst mal Arbeiten, dann wirst du da schon merken.

Und bis dahin spare dir deine Kommentare.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den gibt es nirgends.
> Geher erst mal Arbeiten, dann wirst du da schon merken.
> 
> Und bis dahin spare dir deine Kommentare.


Einen Markt gibt es überall, eBay ist z.B. einer oder auch der Aktienmarkt.

Zudem, wenn dir meine Beiträge nicht gefallen, einfach den Thread nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine Marktverzerrung?
> Es wird einfach eine Steuer/Abgabe verhängt, die zahlen alle.


Für Fleisch?
Nein. Halte auch ich für den völlig falschen Weg.
Zumal auch noch nachhaltig produziert wird (Metzger, die selbst schlachten) und damit würdest du ja praktisch automatisch auch die falschen mittreffen.

Es gab mal eine Zeit, da wurde Fleisch nicht in Supermärkten und Discountern verramscht, sondern man musste zum Fachhändler (-> Metzger). Und der war und ist schon aus produktionstechnischen Gründen erheblich teurer. Dahin müsste man wieder zurück und das Problem an der Wurzel packen und nicht wieder versuchen, mit irgendwelchen Steuern Symptombekämfpung zu betreiben.^^


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Na man muss die Abgabe natürlich an die kleinen Betriebe wieder auszahlen.

Eben entweder über die Tierwohlabgabe oder über die Mwst:
Nachhaltige Mehrwertsteuer-Reform - oekologische Wende fuer Nahrung, Kleidung, Verkehr und Energie | WeAct



> 0% MwSt: Nahrungsmittel aus zertifiziert biologischer Erzeugung (ohne Tierprodukte)
> 
> 7% MwSt: Nahrungsmittel aus konventioneller Erzeugung (ohne Tierprodukte) sowie Tierprodukte aus zertifiziert biologischer Erzeugung
> 
> 19% MwSt: Tierprodukte aus konventioneller Erzeugung


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2020)

Ist und bleibt Symptombekämfpung.

Der Fehler liegt im System.
Das fängt schonmal damit an, dass die breite Bevölkgerung unter keinen Umständen auf's Fleisch verzichten will und Nahrungsmittel natürlich unbedingt billig sein müssen. Das gilt nicht nur für's Fleisch, sondern auch für gewissen Obst/Gemüsesorten, bei deren Produktion/Ernte ebenfalls Arbeiter ausgebeutet werden.
Einerseits hängt das mit purem Geiz, Unwissen und Ignoranz zusammen, andererseits aber auch damit, dass sich viele hierzulande (Rentner, Niedriglöhner) sich nur das billige Zeug leisten können.

Finde es immer lustig, wenn Leute dem Tier/Arbeiterwohl/umweltzuliebe auf's Fleisch verzichten und dann ausgerechnet aus Afrika importierte Äpfel kaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Das hilft dann nur das System zu wechseln.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das hilft dann nur das System zu wechseln.



Auf welches willst du dann wechseln?
Sozialismus, bei dem der Staat alles bestimmt?
Da gibt es dann nicht nur ab und zu mal kein Klopapier mehr, sondern alles ist irgendwann Mangelware.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Z.B. auf nachhaltige und lokale Tauschwirtschaft.

Tausche ein Kilo Äpfel gegen ein Kilo Birnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Z.B. auf nachhaltige Tauschwirtschaft.



Und exakt das ist ein Markt, nur dass man irgendwann festgestellt hat, dass ein universales Tauschmittel, z.B. Edelmetalle oder später Geld, wesentlich besser sind, da man damit flexibler ist.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2020)

Und dann kam aber die Feudalherrschaft dazu, womit sich einige auf den Kosten der anderen bereichert haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und dann kam aber die Feudalherrschaft dazu, womit sich einige auf den Kosten der anderen bereichert haben.



Ist bei jedem Tauschgeschäft der Fall, aus dem Tausch resultieren persönliche Vorteile.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sozialismus, bei dem der Staat alles bestimmt?
> Da gibt es dann nicht nur ab und zu mal kein Klopapier mehr, sondern alles ist irgendwann Mangelware.


Warum kommst du immer gleich mit der Sozialismuskeule an? 
Davon redet doch keiner und die Ursachen liegen nicht an der Wirtschafts- oder Gesellschaftsform.

Die Arbeitnehmer bei Tönnies und anderen Fleischproduzenten haben bis vor knapp 20 Jahren in dem Bereich so viel Geld verdient, dass sie sich vier Wochen Urlaub im Jahr und mit spätestens Mitte 50 abschlagsfrei in Rente gehen konnten.
Und das obwohl die Bevölkerung damals nachweislich weniger bei Supermärkten und Discountern ihr Fleisch eingekauft hat.
Dann kam Agenda 2010, Zeitarbeit und der Niedriglohnsektor und schon wurde das Fleisch beim Metzger vielen zu teuer.
Mangelde Bildung in dem Bereich ist ebenfalls ein Problem, viele würden vielleicht gar nicht das Billigfleisch kaufen, wenn sie wüssten, wo das herkommt und wie das produziert wird.

Noch dazu kommt, dass es den Fleischern seit gefühlt +-15 Jahren immer schwerer gemacht wird. Neue Vorschriften hier, Auflagen da - den "kleinen" der Branche wird und wurde immer am mächtigsten auf die Finger geklopft, während Tönnies und Co. ungestraft sein Ramschfleisch aus Massentierhaltung und Lohnsklavenarbeit verkaufen durfte. 
Viele, sehr viele Metzger sind daran zugrunde gegangen. Nicht nur, weil ihnen die Kundschaft von den Billiganbietern abgegraben wurde, sondern weil auch Vater Staat (und die EU) mit einer geradezu wahnwitzigen Gesetzgebung die Arbeit teils unmögich gemacht hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Bürokratie ist für die Biozertifizierung doch schon aufgebaut. Und aktuell zahlt Bürokratiekosten der Zertifizierung der Bauer aus der eigenen Tasche.
> Bei Grünstempel sollen es 300€ pro Jahr sein.
> Wir sind bei ABcert, wo es deutlich günstiger ist.



Was hat denn die Biozertifizierung zu tun? Das ist bloß eine Prüfung, ob ganze produzierende Betriebe Biokriterien einhalten. Was du willst ist eine Stelle, die Prüft, wie gut oder schlecht es um das Tierwohl hinter einzelnen Lebensmitteln steht, eine politische Entscheidung, wie teuer Lebensmittel mit diesem Tierwohlstatus sein sollten, ein individuelles Abrechnungssystem, dass Strafgebühren auf jedes einzelne Lebensmittel organsiert und eintreibt und am anderen Ende des Systems brauchst du noch einmal genau den gleichen Aufwand, um festzulegen, welche Art von Betrieben wieviel Unterstützung erhalten sollten, um zu prüfen, welche Betriebe diese Bedingungen denn erfüllen und um die Unterstützung tatsächlich auszuzahlen. Und wenn du eine direkte Verbesserung erreichen und die Unterstützung zweckgebunden für Tierwohl (statt als Belohnung für selbst organisiertes Tierwohl) vergeben möchtest, dann musst du auch noch durchzuführende Maßnahmen festlegen und deren Umsetzung überwachen.

Dein Vorschlag ist so ziemlich das Umständlichste und ineffizienteste überhaupt und hat rein gar nichts mit dem Konzept hinter Biolebensmitteln zu tun. Das haben wir aktuell mit dem ""Tierwohl""-Label: Es gibt Zertifizierer, es gibt Logos und am Ende soll der Verbraucher entscheiden, dass er lieber das eine als das andere kauft. Bei Bio hat es 30 Jahre gedauert, bis das halbwegs was bewegt hat und da waren die Unterschiede zur konventionellen Haltung riesig, bei ""Tierwohl"" sind sie das nicht. Man hat also einen vertretbaren Aufwand (aber immer noch einen Aufwand, denn diese Zertifizierungen müssen zusätzlich erfolgen und erfordern noch einmal genau die gleichen Strukturen, wie sie schon für "Bio" genutzt werden), aber kaum einen Nutzen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man es von der Gegenseite her angehen: Einfach vorschreiben und von den Veterinärs- und Gesundheitsämtern mitprüfen lassen. Die müssen sowieso ausgebaut werden und können, wenn sie schon vor Ort sind vergleichsweise leicht dokumentieren, ob und in welcher Anzahl enge Kastenställe existieren, ob der Bauer überhaupt die nötige Technik (und Fähigkeiten) zum Kastrieren unter Betäubung hat, ob ein Kükenshredder existiert, etc.. Ist ja nicht so, als würde Tierschutz nicht ohnehin im Grundgesetz stehen. Das Problem ist, dass diverse ""Ausnahmen"" jahrzehntelange Freibriefe für Tierquälerei bedeuten. Ausnahmen abschaffen, Tierwohl massiv verbessert. Und die Übernahme der Mehrkosten ergibt sich auf ganz normalem, effizientem, marktwirtschaftlichen Weg.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Juli 2020)

Bequemlichkeit und Egoismus die wirklich jedem einzelnen von uns inne wohnt, alles immer haben zu wollen sind doch mit die größten Probleme
Einfache Lösung wir benutzen unseren Kopf beim kaufen, vielleicht soweit möglich auch nur noch beim Erzeuger kaufen, auch wenn wir mehr zahlen und länger fahren das würde sich am Ende Relativieren.
Bei uns zuhaus gibts es 1 mal in 1-2 Wochen Fleisch als nebenzutat noch seltener als hauptzutat!
Nur mein Serano Schinken und Parma Schinken/Käse (Original natürlich dem namen entsprechend) muss ich mir Regionsbedingt natürlich über umwege besorgen. Dafür sind diese immerhin durch ihre Herkunftsgebiete geschützt.
Salat Kartoffeln Eier Lauch Tomaten Gewürze Zwiebeln....etc. Das sind alles Dinge da muss man quasi nur mal eben aus der Haustürgehen.

als Netten neben effekt hat man kaum noch Kunstofmüll im Vergleich, wir machen zu Zweit, in 4 Wochen grade so einen Gelben Sack voll, und die (kleine/halbe)Restmülltone habe ich diese Jahr sage und schreibe schon 2 oder 3 mal raus gestellt.
Es liegt sehr wohl in Großen teilen AUCH am Endverbraucher. Verkäufer, Zwischenhändler, Hersteller, Verkaufen und Produzieren genau das was der Verbraucher kauft. Kauft er es nicht wird langfristig das Angebot Reduziert werden müssen. Und das bisherige vorgehen überdacht werden.

Wenn wir Menschen doch einfach nur mal verzichten könten....
Ich wohne nicht weit weg von Gütersloh (Tönnies). Ein Landwirt der seine Tiere nicht los wird, sagte im Radio; *"Wir sollten doch mal langsam alle wieder auf den Teppich kommen, und nicht versuchen das Rad neu zu erfinden"*-im Bezug auf die Tierhaltung etc". 
Aber genau das ist es. Wir sollten wenigstens versuchen, es anders zu drehen...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2020)

Dass jeder beim Erzeuger persönlich vorstellig wird (am besten noch mit dem >2t SUV weil ja der Weg soo schlecht ausgebaut ist) ist weder ökonomisch noch ökologisch sinnvoll. Auch die Arbeitsteilung zwischen spezialisierten Fleisch- und Futter/Gemüse-Produzenten kann ökonomisch sinnvoll sein und muss kein ökologisches Problem darstellen.
Das was aus Tier/Mitarbeiterwohl Sicht garnicht akzeptabel ist kann man dagegen, wie von ruyven schon angemerkt, verbieten (bzw. müsste z.T. eigentlich nur bestehende Verbote durchsetzen) ohne dass es irgendwelcher Ausgleichsmechanismen bedarf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2020)

Und den Verpackungsmüll kann man auch unter Beibehaltung der bisherigen Erzeuger - Supermarkt - Verbraucher Kette noch auf einen Bruchteil reduzieren, wenn Plastik einfach mal teuer wird. Beispiel: Der gerade angesprochene Serano. In Deutschland am weitesten verbreitete Marke dürfte Aoste sein. In Deutschland gibt es den Schinken nur im ca. 20x30 cm Plastikpack mit 80 g in Scheibchen, die so dünn sind, dass zwischen zwei Scheiben noch einmal ein Trenner muss. Am Ende kauft man mehr Plastik als Schinken. In Frankreich ist die gleiche Marke genauso verbreitet und verkauft den gleichen Schinken. Aber in ungefähr 50% dickeren Scheiben, die sich auch ohne Plastikteiler am Stück entnehmen lassen, die auf halbe Größe geschnitten und übereinander gestapelt werden und das direkt im 250 g Pack, was bei einem auch offen gut haltbaren Produkt absolut kein Problem ist. Ergebnis: Dreimal so viel Schinken, halb so viel Plastik. Wieso steht der nicht auch in Deutschland in den Regalen? Das gleiche bei Wurst und Käse. Der absolute Billigschrott der Hausmarken ist oft in halb so großen Verpackungen mit doppelt so viel Inhalt unten in der Kühltheke. Die geschmacklich und z.T. auch bei den Herstellungsbedingen deutlich bessere Ware gibt es dagegen gefühlt nur mit 2 m² Reklametafel in jeder Packung. Wieso kann es den leckeren Biolachs nicht im gleichen, 75% Kunststoff einsparen Schachteln geben, wie die Salz-mit-Eiweiß-""Seelachsscheiben"" drei Reihen darüber oder darunter (je nachdem, wo der billigste Schrott hinsortiert wurde)??


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann gibt es aber auch nicht mehr so viel Fleisch.
> Das werden die Leute aber nicht akzeptieren.



Was wollen sie machen ?   Ist dann halt so.

Im Osten beim Fleischer gabs auch kaum Fleisch bzw nicht so ein großes Angebot und dann noch sehr teuer im Verhältniß . Weil das meiste exportiert wurde .
Die sind auch nicht verhungert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juli 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Bequemlichkeit und Egoismus die wirklich jedem einzelnen von uns inne wohnt, alles immer haben zu wollen sind doch mit die größten Probleme
> Einfache Lösung wir benutzen unseren Kopf beim kaufen, vielleicht soweit möglich auch nur noch beim Erzeuger kaufen, auch wenn wir mehr zahlen und länger fahren das würde sich am Ende Relativieren.
> Bei uns zuhaus gibts es 1 mal in 1-2 Wochen Fleisch als nebenzutat noch seltener als hauptzutat!
> Nur mein Serano Schinken und Parma Schinken/Käse (Original natürlich dem namen entsprechend) muss ich mir Regionsbedingt natürlich über umwege besorgen. Dafür sind diese immerhin durch ihre Herkunftsgebiete geschützt.
> Salat Kartoffeln Eier Lauch Tomaten Gewürze Zwiebeln....etc. Das sind alles Dinge da muss man quasi nur mal eben aus der Haustürgehen.



Ich lebe in der Zivilisation, ich habe keinen Acker mit zugehörigem Bauern vor der Haustür.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juli 2020)

Ich sehe auch nicht, wie irgendjemanden geholfen wäre, wenn jeder erstmal zig Kilometer aufs Land fahren muss, nur um dort einzukaufen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass dann entweder eine regelmäßige Bus oder Bahnverbindung zu den LPGen existieren müsste und/oder diese größere Parkplätze bräuchten. Von den steigenden Anforderungen an die Verkaufsfläche, wo dann eben mal nicht zehn Leute pro Stunde einkaufen sondern 1000+, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## pedi (12. Juli 2020)

es entfallen dafür weite transportwege, und der heimischen landwirtschaft wird geholfen.
warum soll ich bei aldi und co. milch aus NRW oder sonstwo kaufen, wenn ich hier ums eck tagesfrische milch für 10 cent pro liter mehr bekomme.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juli 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> es entfallen dafür weite transportwege, und der heimischen landwirtschaft wird geholfen.
> warum soll ich bei aldi und co. milch aus NRW oder sonstwo kaufen, wenn ich hier ums eck tagesfrische milch für 10 cent pro liter mehr bekomme.



Wie gesagt: wer in einer Großstadt lebt, hat eben nicht überall "ums Eck" diese Angebote. Und weite Strecken dafür fahren wäre enorm unlogisch. In puncto Kosten, in puncto Verkehrsaufkommen, in puncto Schadstoffausstoß. Ich will bestimmt niemandem ausreden, "regional" zu kaufen und zum nächstgelegenen Bauernhof zu fahren. Aber das ist kein tragfähiges Modell, das ist Klein-Klein das nicht flächendeckend anwendbar ist. Aus ganz praktikablen Gründen, aber auch aus bspw. finanziellen Gründen. So mancher Haushalt kann eben nicht 10 Cent mehr hier, 15 Cent mehr da usw. beim Einkaufen ausgeben für regionale Produkte.

Und dann sind wir eben wieder auf der strukturellen Ebene, das sich an der Erzeugung und Vermarktung/Verteilung der Produkte etwas ändern muss. In puncto landwirtschaftlicher Produkte kann die Antwort meines Erachtens nur sein: Zusammenschluss der ganzen Kleinbauern zu Kooperativen, gemeinsame und zentralisierte Vermarktung und Verteilung der Produkte. Das ist einfach eine Frage der Effizienz. Hofläden kann man ja für die Touris immer noch betreiben. Vielerorts wird das ja auch schon so praktiziert, es ist schlicht die einzige Möglichkeit, wie Einzelbauern noch hoffen können, gegen eine hocheffiziente Agrarindustrie halbwegs konkurrieren zu können.


----------



## pedi (12. Juli 2020)

da hast du im prinzip recht.
es wird in der großstadt anders sein, als hier auf dem land.
mit etwas gutem willen ists aber auch in der stadt möglich.
wenn sich gleichgesinnte zusammentun, z.b. über facebook o.ä. kann man sammeleinkäufe tätigen.
es gibt z.b. bäuerliche genossenschaften, da bezahlst du den betrag x an den landwirt, bei interesse kann man mithelfen beim anbau und ernte.
nach der oder während der erntezeit bekommt jeder ein paket mit gemüse, obst ( gibts auch mit fleisch und milchprodukten) und der landwirt liefert das entweder direkt dem kunden, oder legts an vereinbarten verteilstellen ab.
es gibt also auch in der stadt möglichkeiten an frische, regionale erzeugnisse zu kommen. information ist dem fall alles.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> da hast du im prinzip recht.
> es wird in der großstadt anders sein, als hier auf dem land.
> mit etwas gutem willen ists aber auch in der stadt möglich.
> wenn sich gleichgesinnte zusammentun, z.b. über facebook o.ä. kann man sammeleinkäufe tätigen.
> ...



Und wieso soll man diesen gesamten Aufwand über Facebook betreiben, nur damit am Ende trotzdem 1000000 PKW (breaking news: Städte sind groß) zu tausenden Bauern im weiteren Umland fahren müssen, von denen jeder jeden Tag die ganze Zeit über eine Verkaufsstelle offenhalten und diese natürlich auch ständig mit viel Aufwand lebensmitteltechnisch in Schuss halten muss? Das ist eine enorme Energie- Zeit- und Ressourcenverschwendung mit einhergehender extremer Umweltverschmutzung. Viel sinnvoller wäre es, wenn Spezialisten die Lebensmittel einsammeln, in spezialisierten Anlagen aufbereiten und dann an fußgängig erreichbaren Verkaufsorten der Stadtbevölkerung zur Verfügung stellen. Ich habe auch einen Namensvorschlag für letztere: "Supermarkt"

Und so ziemlich alle davon, die ich in den letzten 1-2 Jahrzehnten besucht habe (darunter zugegebenermaßen keine Discounter, obwohl man von denen ähnliches hört), hatten gekennzeichnete, regionale Lebensmittel im Angebot. Und selbst wenn es nicht "regional", sondern nur aus einem benachbarten Teil Deutschlands war: Ob man 30 t Milch in einem Tanker/falls schon abgefüllt Kühllaster 200 km durch Deutschland karrt oder mit einer Flotte von Kleintransportern 50 km weit, ergibt den gleichen Spritverbrauch.


----------



## pedi (13. Juli 2020)

es müssen nicht zigtausend( ist übrigens absolut übertrieben) hinaus aufs land.
wie ich geschrieben haben, werden meistens die lebensmittel an einer ablagestelle hinterlegt, wo man sie abholen kann.
es müssen übrigens nicht nur hofläden sauber gehalten werden, sondern JEDER laden. betrifft also auch aldi und co, jeden metzger, bäcker usw. ist daher absolut kein argument. in der jetzigen zeit schon erst recht nicht.
von wegen extremer umweltverschmutzung: schau dir die regionalen waren an, sind ebenso in plastik verpackt, wie das zeugs aus spanien usw. ist also auch kein argument, bioläden ausgenommen.
fussgängige supermärkte-lachhaft, schau dir die parkplätze an. du bist dann einer der seltenen spezies, der seinen wocheneinkauf zu fuss nach hause trägt-selten so gelacht.
zum thema milch:
warum soll ich hier im allgäu milch beim discounter aus NRW, meckpomm, sachsen-anhalt kaufen? aldi und co 70 cent pro liter, bauer 80 cent. istaber frische rohmilch, keine weisse plörre.
das ist industustriemilch. die wird mit LKWs eingesammelt, zig kilometerweit zur molkerei gebracht, mit riesigem energieaufwand entrahmt, pasteurisiert, homogenisiert, ultrahoch erhitzt, in kunststofftterapacks abgefüllt, mit LKWs von da oben hier ins allgäu gekarrt.die tetrapacks landen im müll. du kannst gerne die längerhaltbarplörre trinken, ist halt keine milch mehr. hier bei "meinem" bauer wird gemolken, in den verkaufstank gepumpt. keine energieverschwendung für transport, und die vergewaltigung der milch.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> da hast du im prinzip recht.
> es wird in der großstadt anders sein, als hier auf dem land.
> mit etwas gutem willen ists aber auch in der stadt möglich.
> wenn sich gleichgesinnte zusammentun, z.b. über facebook o.ä. kann man sammeleinkäufe tätigen.
> ...



Ansich nicht vekehrt , aber funktioniert nur auf dem Land bzw in kleineren Gemeinschaften . Als 'Hobby nicht schlecht und trägt bestimmt auch etwas zum Klimaschutz , Tierhaltung ,biologischem Anbau bei .. wenn auch nur etwas , aber besser als nix . 

Wie oft soll es denn dann Fleisch bzw Lebensmittel geben ? nicht jeder hat 2 riesige Tiefkühltruhen bzw 3 Kühlschränke zu Hause . Ich würde eh kein gutes Fleisch einfrieren von daher mal abgesehen . Und so lange hält sich Frische Milch und Gemüse auch nicht im Kühlschrank .

PS: pedi : nochmal zur Milch  :

Ich trinke gerne Milch und relativ genug ^^ .  Ich mag die pasteurisierte Plörre , weil sie sich länger hält und nur 1,5% Fett hat . Sind immerhin 15g Fett pro Liter , bei 3,5% schon 35g .
Und ich ziehe auch gern mal einen Liter auf Ex weg .  Stell dir vor das wäre ganz frische warme Rohmilch von der Kuh ( ka wieviel % Fettanteil die hat ich denke mal so 20% ? )  dann wäre ich ratzfatz richtig FAT xD

Den Preis für die Plörre finde ich angemessen grad bei 1,5%iger "Milch" .
Aber für die richtige gute Rohmilch die dem Bauern abgekauft wird der seine Kühe gut behandelt und versorgt finde ich sind 34-37cent eindeutig zu wenig . Da sollten es schon die 60-70cent pro Liter sein . Wenn man bedenkt was alles aus der Milch gewonnen bzw gemacht wird bis hin zur Molke die auch gut verkauft wird . Und dann für die Plörre ca 80-100cent für den Endverbraucher sollte glaube machbar sein.
Ka wer hier zu gierig in der Liefer/Produktionskette ist , aber der kleine anständige Bauer ist es garantiert nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich trinke gerne Milch und relativ genug ^^ .  Ich mag die pasteurisierte Plörre , weil sie sich länger hält und nur 1,5% Fett hat . Sind immerhin 15g Fett pro Liter , bei 3,5% schon 35g .
> Und ich ziehe auch gern mal einen Liter auf Ex weg .  Stell dir vor das wäre ganz frische warme Rohmilch von der Kuh ( ka wieviel % Fettanteil die hat ich denke mal so 20% ? )  dann wäre ich ratzfatz richtig FAT xD



Kuhmilch enthält 3,5 bis 5% Fett.
Und Fett brauchst du, damit du Zellen bilden kannst und sowas. Fett ist enorm wichtig.


----------



## pedi (13. Juli 2020)

rohmilch hat etwa 3,8 % fett. die 34-37 cent sind eindeutig zu wenig. am automat kostet sie 80 cent.
hab mich öfter mit dem landwirt unterhalten, er ist zufrieden mit dem preis. ist allerdings keine biomilch. die kostet hier im bioladen 1,35.
sind 3,5%  nicht 3,5 gramm pro liter?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kuhmilch enthält 3,5 bis 5% Fett.
> Und Fett brauchst du, damit du Zellen bilden kannst und sowas. Fett ist enorm wichtig.



Vor allem schmeckt die mit Fett und Rahm viel besser.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Vor allem schmeckt die mit Fett und Rahm viel besser.



eben. Ich trinke auch nur 3,5% Milch. Natürlich frische Milch -- nicht das H Zeugs.


----------



## pedi (13. Juli 2020)

fett ist nicht nur in milch ein geschmacksträger.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> fett ist nicht nur in milch ein geschmacksträger.



Milch schmeckt nach gar nichts.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

ich war zu faul zum googlen  ^^  

asso , Rohmilch hat nur 3,5% Fett ...  dachte mehr .....
Vielleicht aber auch nur deswegen weil das jetzt Hochleistungskühe sind die bis zu 20Liter pro Tage liefern . 
Aber normal mit 5-7Litern am Tag hat frische Kuhmilch glaube mehr Fett als nur 3,5%

Dann vergesst was ich geschrieben hab  , aber trotzdem sind die 37cent für den Bauern zu wenig !

@pedi  " sind 3,5% nicht 3,5 gramm pro liter? "

Erbsenzähler xD   und wer sagt eigentlich was von  3,5 Gramm pro Liter !?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

Die Milch eines Wals enthält über 40% Fett.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

glaub Robben haben auch so viel xD , ist halt arschkalt wo die wohnen ^^


----------



## pedi (13. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ich war zu faul zum googlen  ^^
> 
> asso , Rohmilch hat nur 3,5% Fett ...  dachte mehr .....
> Vielleicht aber auch nur deswegen weil das jetzt Hochleistungskühe sind die bis zu 20Liter pro Tage liefern .
> ...


ich war eben milch holen, und hab mich dem landwirt unterhalten.
seine rohmilch hat, je nach jahreszeit, 4,00- 4,80 % fett, und bekommt 37 cent pro liter. abgeholt wird sie von der käserei champignon.
Hofmeister-Champignon &#8211; Wikipedia
die gramm sind von mir.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

Und was sagt der Bauer wenn das keine Hochleistungskuh ist die 20Liter pro Tag liefert  sondern nur 5-7 Liter pro Tag wie eine glückliche normale Kuh wie vor 80 Jahren  ?

Ist bzw wäre der Fettgehalt dann noch höher ? Kannste den beim nächsten mal fragen,   und der soll seinen Opa fragen  ,   aber glaube die haben das damals nicht gemessen  ... es war einfach nur gute Milch von glücklichen Kühen .

würde mich aber trotzdem interressieren


----------



## pedi (13. Juli 2020)

werde ich machen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und was sagt der Bauer wenn das keine Hochleistungskuh ist die 20Liter pro Tag liefert  sondern nur 5-7 Liter pro Tag wie eine glückliche normale Kuh wie vor 80 Jahren  ?



Früher hat eine Milchkuh 10 Jahre lang Milch gegeben.
Heute ist eine Milchkuh nach 5 Jahren verschlissen -- kranke Welt.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich lebe in der Zivilisation, ich habe keinen Acker mit zugehörigem Bauern vor der Haustür.



Wie gesagt bequemlichkeit. Dann schnappt man sich das Rad, den Bus... was auch immer. Und fährt mal 10-20 km da hin wo es das gibt. Wenn ich nach der Arbeit nicht vorbeikomme muss ich auch ne Stunde mit dem Rad Fahren.
Aber muss man ja nicht. Auch Supermärkte bieten Reginonales (also wirklich regionales, nicht dies wischi waschi) ist ja alles je nach persöhnlicher Fasson.
Und ob in einer Stadt zu leben wirklich die definition von Zivilisation ist, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich sehe nur Äcker und ein Paar verstreute Häuser. Weiß aber das Diese Äcker die gestapelten Menschen in großen Städten ernähren. Aber naja das ist denke ich ein ganz anderes Themea!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

Ich meine wir diskutieren das ja hier sehr gut und nicht ohne Grund und wägen alle Beiträge bzw Vorschläge sehr gut ab .  

Warum machen das unsere Agrar/Umweltminister nicht  ?  Lesen die solche threads nicht oder dürfen die das nicht ?

Wir sind ja nicht blöd !   , sieht man ja an den Beiträgen . bis auf shorty  ^^

Kann denn niemand mal den Agra/Umweltminister mal den Wink link hier zukommen lassen  Appellieren an den Endverbraucher der falsche Weg ? ?

Ich würde mir echt wünschen das die sich das auch mal durchlesen . Und damit meine ich nicht den Pressesprecher von denen !

Was nützt uns das ganze " Informationszeitalter "  wenn all die ganzen wichtigen Sachen ignoriert bzw überlesen werden ? Und nur Hass verbreitet wird


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Juli 2020)

Na weil die auch Ferien haben?  Der ganze Thread ist so unfassbar Banane, hier postet doch niemand unter 2 Promille.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (13. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na weil die auch Ferien haben?  Der ganze Thread ist so unfassbar Banane, hier postet doch niemand unter 2 Promille.



Jagut , so Schwarzmaler wie du  die auch Ferien haben sind natürlich auch willkommen .  

Aber nur wenn sie auch was zu Thema beitragen !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> es müssen nicht zigtausend( ist übrigens absolut übertrieben) hinaus aufs land.



Nö, dass ist nicht übertrieben. Das ist der stinknormale Einzugsbereich eines kleinen Lebensmittelhandels: >500 Kunden/Tag. Bei zwei Einkäufen die Woche also ein Einzugsbereich von 1000 Leuten. Große Innerstädtische Läden kommen locker auf 10000. Wenn die nicht mehr in besagtem Supermarkt, sondern stattdessen in Hofläden einkaufen, bleiben selbst bei der Organisation von Einkaufsgruppen mit 4-5 Mitgliedern 1000de Fahrten aufs Land jede Woche.



> wie ich geschrieben haben, werden meistens die lebensmittel an einer ablagestelle hinterlegt, wo man sie abholen kann.



Und wie sieht eine "Ablagestelle" für die Lebensmittel von 10000 Leuten mitten in der Stadt aus? Wie ein großer Müllberg oder wie ein Supermarkt?



> es müssen übrigens nicht nur hofläden sauber gehalten werden, sondern JEDER laden.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass ein Supermarkt die Ware von 100ten Höfen verkauft, die somit nicht jeder einen eigenen Laden unterhalten müssen.



> fussgängige supermärkte-lachhaft, schau dir die parkplätze an. du bist dann einer der seltenen spezies, der seinen wocheneinkauf zu fuss nach hause trägt



Jo, mach ich, wenn ich keine Getränkenkästen hole. Und 50% der Supermärkte, die ich auf diese Art besuche, haben genau 0 Parkplätze. Aber auch bei den anderen verlässt ein erheblicher Teil der Kundschaft den Laden mit Beuteln oder trägt die Sachen zum Fahrrad. Was nützt einem der Parkplatz am Supermarkt, wenn man nur 1000 m entfernt wohnt, aber Probleme hat, im Umkreis von 500 m um die eigene Wohnung einen Parkplatz zu bekommen? Da kann man auch gleich tragen. Bzw. in aller Regel wird man die Sachen einfach auf dem Weg von der Arbeit mitnehmen.




> zum thema milch:
> warum soll ich hier im allgäu milch beim discounter aus NRW, meckpomm, sachsen-anhalt kaufen? aldi und co 70 cent pro liter, bauer 80 cent. istaber frische rohmilch, keine weisse plörre.



Schön, wenn du mitten im Erzeugergebiet wohnst. Wieviele Einwohner hat der Allgäu noch mal? Wenn ich die Fläche der beteiligten Kreise zusammenzähle, sollten es 1,2 Millionen für den deutschen Teil sein, damit er durchschnittliche besiedelt wäre. Wie? Es sind gerade mal 66000? Und wenn man die (Kreis-)Städten (kreisfreie allgemein nicht mitgezählt!) mit im Schnitt über 20000 Einwohnern abzieht sogar nur 400000? Na da stell dir mal vor, was aus deinem Bauernidyll wird, auf einmal dreimal so viel Leute angefahren können, wie bislang überhaupt in der Gegend wohnen.



> das ist industustriemilch. die wird mit LKWs eingesammelt, zig kilometerweit zur molkerei gebracht, mit riesigem energieaufwand entrahmt, pasteurisiert, homogenisiert, ultrahoch erhitzt, in kunststofftterapacks abgefüllt, mit LKWs von da oben hier ins allgäu gekarrt.die tetrapacks landen im müll. du kannst gerne die längerhaltbarplörre trinken, ist halt keine milch mehr. hier bei "meinem" bauer wird gemolken, in den verkaufstank gepumpt. keine energieverschwendung für transport, und die vergewaltigung der milch.



Keine Sorge, ich mache einen großen Bogen um länger haltbar (geschweige denn die von dir beschriebene H-Milch, die typischerweise von Leuten gekauft wird, die nur geringe Mengen verbrauchen) und was gerade im Kühlschrank liegt, kommt aus 100 km Entfernung. (kann auch mal mehr sein. Leider gibt es lokal wenig Anbieter für nicht-längerhaltbar + keine Gentechnik/Bio + Pfandflasche)
Und um die zu bekommen habe ich genau 0 m mit KFZ zurücklegen müssen. Wieviel Benzin verfährst du für deine Portion Milch?



> ist daher absolut kein argument.
> ...ist also auch kein argument, bioläden ausgenommen.
> -selten so gelacht.



Wenn du nicht diskutieren möchtest, was suchst du dann in einem Diskussionsforum?




Threshold schrieb:


> Früher hat eine Milchkuh 10 Jahre lang Milch gegeben.
> Heute ist eine Milchkuh nach 5 Jahren verschlissen -- kranke Welt.



Relativ. Die Turbokühe sind nach 5 Jahren auch noch nicht komplett tot. Aber sie liefern halt nur noch normale Mengen und wenn man damit zufrieden wäre, hätte man sie gar nicht erst gezüchtet => sind überflüssig. Das läuft in der modernen Landwirtschaft aber über all so. Guck dir die Schweinezüchter an, die jetzt akute Platzprobleme haben, weil Tönnies zu hat: Die Menge an Lebensmitteln, die wir produzieren, ist ohne knallharte Produktmaximierung nicht zu erzielen. Und auch wenn davon ein nicht unerheblicher Teil in den Export, Müll oder Völlerei geht - mit Bauernhofidyll würden wir nicht einmal die Hälfte des tatsächlichen Bedarfes schaffen.


----------



## pedi (13. Juli 2020)

ich fahre mit dem mofa, braucht auf 100 km etwa 3 liter. sind hin und zurück knapp 4 km. ich nehm allerdings auch immer eier mit.
es heisst "das" allgäu, und das ist ausschliesslich in deutschland, und hat etwa 800.000 einwohner.
es gibt mehr milchtankstellen als die, die ich nutze, also kommt nicht das gesamte allgäu.
dass die ablagestellen nicht für alle kunden gedacht sind, nehm ich an, sollte auch dir klar sein.
ein supermarkt ohne parkplatz, wirds wohl nirgens geben, ich hab zumindest noch nie einen gesehen.
die supermärkte sind oft genug auf der sogenannten grünen wiese, also meist am ortsrand, und sind nur ausnahmsweise zu fuss erreichbar.
bezüglich der reinigung schenken sich beide nichts.
ich kenne keinen hofladen, der die grösse und die menge an technik eines supermarktes/discounters hat.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube du warst noch nie in einer Großstadt. Und nein, Kempten ist keine Großstadt. Meine Heimatstadt hat mehr Einwohner und wird dabei in NRW als Kleinstadt wahrgenommen.


----------



## pedi (13. Juli 2020)

doch, in münchen, düsseldorf und köln. hat mir gereicht, möchte da nicht mal tot  überm zaun hängen.
ich wohne nicht in kempten, sondern in der nähe von memmingen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (13. Juli 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch nicht, wie irgendjemanden geholfen wäre, wenn jeder erstmal zig Kilometer aufs Land fahren muss, nur um dort einzukaufen.


Es gibt auch *Foodcoops*, SoLaWis (*Solidarische Landwirtschaft* - Konsument*innen, die einen kleinen Betriebsanteil kaufen und regelmäßige Beiträge zahlen und dafür Ernteanteile erhalten - quasi genossenschaftlicher Zusammenschluss aus Produzent*innen und Konsument*innen) mit Abholstationen vor Ort oder regionale Gemüsekisten die nach Hause geliefert werden.


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ... es war einfach nur gute Milch von glücklichen Kühen .


Mit so einer Anschauung lügt mensch sich doch in die eigene Tasche. Den ausgebeuteten Tieren wird mensch damit nicht gerecht. Denn diese haben ein Interesse an Leben, sind sozial und können u.a. Schmerzen und Angst empfinden. All das wird den Tieren aber spätestens durch Elektrobad/CO2-"Betäubung"/Bolzenschuss und ausbluten genommen. Tiere sind nicht glücklich, dass/wenn sie getötet werden - egal, ob früher, heute auf dem Biohof oder in der Massentierhaltung.


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Warum machen das unsere Agrar/Umweltminister nicht  ?  Lesen die solche threads nicht oder dürfen die das nicht ?


Naja, zum einen sind die Abgeordneten nicht gegenüber ihren Wähler*innen verpflichtet zum anderen richten sich die Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme nach Macht. Letztere ist umso größer, je mehr Kapital dahinter steht. Jene also mit Kapitalinteressen, womöglich noch organisiert in Verbänden o.ä. können also ihr Gewicht in Diskussionen und Entscheidungen geltend machen. Wobei das direkt über Medien(beteiligungen) und Kontakten oder etwas diskreter über Lobbyismus funktioniert. Zu gute kommt dieser Einflussnahme, dass sie hierzu die Grundausrichtung des Systems (Profitmaximierung) und Abhängigkeiten (Arbeitsplätze) für sich gut nutzen können.


----------



## pedi (14. Juli 2020)

man kann aber auch alles zerreden und zerpflücken. leider bleibt dabei das denken auf der strecke.
dass sich FB gruppen nur dann zusammen tun, wenn sie aus dem gleichen ort, bzw. in der nähe, wohnen sollte eigentlich klar sein.
 es wird kein normaler mensch von kempten nach memmingen fahren um einen liter milch, 10 eier und einen radi zu kaufen. denkt doch einfach nach, bevor ihr die tastatur  malträtiert.
ich kenne genügend leute, die sich zusammen tun, um im hofladen einzukaufen.
einmal fährt A, einmal B, das nächste mal C usw. es wird jeweils für die anderen mit eingekauft. es kaufen z.b. 15 leute oder familien im hofladen ein, es fährt aber nur ein auto. also hinken die beispiele hier mit dem massenverkehr zum hofladen. natürlich gibts wie überall auch individualverkehr, wie beim normalen einkaufen auch. allerdings sind hofladen käufer bewusster beim einkaufen, als der normale aldi und co kunde. da fährt keiner zu aldi und co um 5 industriesemmel zu kaufen, weil die 35 cent kosten, die gehen zum handwerksbäcker im ort, wo das stück 35 cent kostet.
der vergleich supermarkt-hofladen hinkt nicht nur, der hat keine beine. in einem hofladen bekommst ausschliesslich hochwertige, regionale lebensmittel, sonst nichts. die hofläden haben auch nicht von 8.00-22.00 geöffnet.
wir kaufen auch im supermarkt ein, logisch kaffee, tee usw. gibts nicht regional, ebenso sehr viele andere artikel. ich habe auch kein schlechtes gewissen gemüse im supermarkt zu kaufen, wenns das vor ort nicht gibt, z.b. grünkohl ( ja, der wird auch im allgäu gegessen). wenn ich allerdings produkte hier beim landwirt, holaden bekomme, kaufe ich die.  sind nicht verpackt, tagesfrisch und ich weiss wos herkommt. ist wie mit fleisch und wurst auch. hloen wir beim metzger 100 meter die strasse runter. an der kasse ist ein schild. unser fleisch  kommt vom bauer xaver hinterhuber aus engetsried z.b. dass das teurer ist, als bei aldi und co ist, ist klar. ich brauch nicht jeden tag fleisch. bin mit dampfnudeln, kässchpätzle,  nudeln mit nussbutter o.ä. genauso zufrieden.
@Endangered Spezies
solidarische landwirtschaft, genau das meine ich.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juli 2020)

Pscht, eigentlich wollte ich es nicht verraten und das Ganze noch komplizierter machen, will nun aber doch den Wochenmarkt als weitere Alternative nennen. Sorry!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2020)

Der ist tatsächlich noch praktikabler, hat aber nicht zwingend bessere Qualität/Produktionsbedingungen als Supermärkte, da ettliche Händler im gleichen Großmarkt einkaufen. Nur Öffnungszeiten und Preise sind garantiert schlechter als in permanenten Filialen und die Verkaufsstände müssen mehrfach die Woche durch die Gegend gekarrt werden, was die Ökobilanz gegenüber stationären Einrichtungen garantiert ungemein verbessert...
(Nichts desto trotz sind Wochenmärkte manchmal ganz nett, wenn Marken bekommt, die es sonst nicht gibt. Ich habe jahrelang meine bevorzugte Ketchup-Marke darüber bekommen. Das heißt ich habe auf einem Frankfurter Wochenmarkt Ketchup aus Brandenburg gekauft, um ihn mit nach Kiel zu nehmen. Es lebe die Nachhaltigkeit )




pedi schrieb:


> doch, in münchen, düsseldorf und köln. hat mir gereicht, möchte da nicht mal tot  überm zaun hängen.



Solltest du das nächste mal in eine Stadt kommen, kannst du ja mal im Orstkern nach Supermärkten gucken. Mit z.B. "Rewe City" gibt es eine ganze Linie, die an Orten quasi oder ganz ohne Parkmöglichkeiten hochgezogen werden (Edeka hat laut Wiki drei vergleichbare Linien, je nach Region, aber nicht hier). Tegut kenne ich ebenfalls nur mit minimalen Parkmöglichkeiten. "Auf der grünen Wiese" stehen Supermärkte eigentlich nur auf dem Land, weil es da halt keine Stadt gibt. Städtische Rewe/Edeka/..., also die Läden bei der >50% einkaufen, haben zwar Parkplätze, liegen aber im Stadgebiet verteilt, sodass viele Leute sie ohne PKW besuchen bzw. den nur nehmen, wenn viel zu transportieren ist. Eigentlich bauen nur Real und Metrogruppe systematisch vor der Stadt, vielleicht noch Famila. Selbst die Discounter kenne schwerpunktmäßig innerhalb der Stadt, wenn auch oft mit großen Parkflächen.

Bei deiner Erkundungstour in die Stadt könntest du bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mal zählen, wie viele Leute so einen Laden in den Hauptstoßzeiten (17-19:00) binnen 5-10-15 Minuten besuchen und wie wenig Angestellte reichen, um diesen Ansturm zu bewältigen. Und dann kannst du das mal gegen deine Hofladen aufrechnen.




pedi schrieb:


> die hofläden haben auch nicht von 8.00-22.00 geöffnet.



Gread. Das heißt ich kann da also nur einkaufen, wenn ich mir extra einen Tag frei nehme, weil ich es sonst nach der Arbeit nicht mehr schaffe? Klingt nach einem überzeugenden Konzept.



> wir kaufen auch im supermarkt ein, logisch kaffee, tee usw. gibts nicht regional, ebenso sehr viele andere artikel. ich habe auch kein schlechtes gewissen gemüse im supermarkt zu kaufen, wenns das vor ort nicht gibt, z.b. grünkohl ( ja, der wird auch im allgäu gegessen). wenn ich allerdings produkte hier beim landwirt, holaden bekomme, kaufe ich die.



Moment: Du kaufst also weiterhin Produkte, die sich nur ein paar Tage halten, in Supermärkten ein, fährst also regelmäßig dahin, und dann fährst du auch noch ZUSÄTZLICH zum Hofladen? Und siehst das in deinen Wunschvorstellungen auch noch für jeden anderen vor? Und denkst ernsthaft, dass das resourcenschonender wäre, als wenn der Bauer einmal seine Produkte in den Supermarkt schafft/schaffen lässt, wo sie dann jeder bei seiner ohne stattfindenen Einkaufstour einfach mitnehmen kann??



> hloen wir beim metzger 100 meter die strasse runter.



Hach, Dorfromantik.
Bei mir ist der nächste noch überlebende Fleischer 1 km weit weg, hat aber dummerweise nur auf, während ich arbeite. Genauso wie jeder andere im Umkreis von 10 km, für die ich spontan Angaben online finden konnte (darüber hinaus habe ich nicht gesucht) bis auf eine. Und die ist als Shop-in-Shop in einem Rewe eingebunden und gehört zu einem GmbH mit mehreren derartigen Filialen, Catering, etc..


----------



## pedi (14. Juli 2020)

pscht, bleibt ein geheimtipp.
ist hier dienstag und freitag.
ist auch eine perfekte gelegenheit regional einzukaufen.


----------



## pedi (14. Juli 2020)

@ruywen_macaran,
der landwirt ist nicht im supermarkt vertreten, ist ein kleinbauer, dem ich das milch- und eiergeld sehr vergönne.
auch wenn hofläden begrenzte öffnungszeiten haben, sind sie gut besucht. da steht kein konzern, sondern die familie dahinter, aber das weisst du ja nicht. du schliesst einfachheitshalber von dir auf alle, tja, kann man auch, wenn auch absolut sinn befreit. das gleiche gilt für den dorfmetzger. und ja, das ist möglicherweise dorfromatik, was nun ganz gewiss nichts schlechtes ist-im gegenteil. so etwas macht das leben lebenswert. ebenso das einkaufen im hofladen, wie kommst du die absurde idee das mit einem supermarkt/discounter zu vergleichen? die hofladenverkäufer wissen, was sie verkaufen, wo die produkte herkommen. frage das mal bei aldi und co nach......masse ist nicht gleich klasse.
wenn du in einer millionenstadt wohnst und lebst ist das deine sache, und hat auch vorteile, aber lange noch kein grund, meine ansichten und lebensgewohnheiten so hinzudrehen, wie es dir ins konzept passt und madig zu machen.
während du z.b Rammstein oder AC-DC live erleben kannst, muss ich mich mit völkerball und barock zufrieden geben, das tue ich auch.
in den supermarkt muss ich sowieso, habe ich aber schon ausgeführt warum, hast wohl überlesen.
jeder wohnt und lebt da wo es für ihn am besten passt.
du in einer millionenmetropole und bist zufrieden, ich einem 2200 einwohnerdorf und bin auch zufrieden.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2020)

Keiner möchte dir wiedersprechen wenn du sagst dass die Milch besser schmeckt oder du es dem entsprechenden Bauern gönnst mehr zu verdienen.
Aber ökologisch ist es deswegen noch lange nicht. Es ist zusätzlicher Individualverkehr zu dem Weg in den Supermarkt (was kein Aldi sein muss, bei Edeka, Tegut oder gar vollkommen selbstständigen Märkten weiß man z.T. durchaus was man da von wo verkauft).
Wenn "dein" Kleinbauern seine Ware einmalig in/auf den Markt in der Stadt bringt und die Kunden dort dann mit kürzerem Weg kaufen ist der Energieaufwand geringer.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich lebe in der Zivilisation, ich habe keinen Acker mit zugehörigem Bauern vor der Haustür.


Wir leben alle in der Zivilisation. Auch wenn man aus einer Provinz kommt.

Thema: Die leckerste Milch die man trinken kann ist frisch gemolkene Kuhmilch. Aber die ist nicht ganz keimfrei. Und auch nicht so lange haltbar.
Wir kaufen aus dem Discounter oft Bio-Vollmilch, welche geschmacklich da nahe dran kommt.

Eier kaufen wir nur aus Freilandhaltung. Und bekommen welche von meinen Eltern geschenkt, welche Hühner haben.

Fleisch wollen wir auch weniger essen und dafür besseres und teureres vom örtlichen Metzger kaufen.


----------



## pedi (14. Juli 2020)

für mich ist es ökologischer zum bauern zu fahren als zum supermarkt, wenn ich milch und eier brauche, weil nicht so weit weg. und für die, die in diesem ort wohnen sowieso.
wie schon geschrieben, auf den markt geht er nicht, da zuwenig angebote, und ein milchautomat ist nunmal stationär.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eier kaufen wir nur aus Freilandhaltung. Und bekommen welche von meinen Eltern geschenkt, welche Hühner haben.



Ich kaufe nur Bio Eier, wo glückliche Hennen mit ihren Brüdern aufwachsen. Mich stört es nicht, wenn die Packung Eier 3x mehr kostet als eine konventionelle.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Naja, zum einen sind die Abgeordneten nicht gegenüber ihren Wähler*innen verpflichtet zum anderen richten sich die Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme nach Macht. Letztere ist umso größer, je mehr Kapital dahinter steht. Jene also mit Kapitalinteressen, womöglich noch organisiert in Verbänden o.ä. können also ihr Gewicht in Diskussionen und Entscheidungen geltend machen. Wobei das direkt über Medien(beteiligungen) und Kontakten oder etwas diskreter über Lobbyismus funktioniert. Zu gute kommt dieser Einflussnahme, dass sie hierzu die Grundausrichtung des Systems (Profitmaximierung) und Abhängigkeiten (Arbeitsplätze) für sich gut nutzen können.



Ja , aber die suchen ja nach praktikablen Lösungen ( oder nicht ? )  , und da wäre so ein Thread auch mal eine Inspirationsquelle bzw könnte mögliche Lösungsansätze bieten . So meinte ich das.
Und man sieht auch etwas was die Bevölkerung möchte bzw wie sie wirklich denkt , grad was dieses Thema anbelangt .


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir leben alle in der Zivilisation. Auch wenn man aus einer Provinz kommt.
> 
> Thema: Die leckerste Milch die man trinken kann ist frisch gemolkene Kuhmilch. Aber die ist nicht ganz keimfrei. Und auch nicht so lange haltbar.
> Wir kaufen aus dem Discounter oft Bio-Vollmilch, welche geschmacklich da nahe dran kommt.
> ...



Freilandhaltung kauf ich nicht mehr, die letzten waren auch nicht besser als Käfighaltung.
Milch gibts nur noch sehr selten , ansonsten nur noch Haferdrink.
Fleisch kaufe ich schon lange teurer ein, aber auch weniger.
Ein bisschen muss man der Natur ja helfen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Freilandhaltung kauf ich nicht mehr, die letzten waren auch nicht besser als Käfighaltung.


Freilandhaltung ist besser als Käfig  - und Bodenhaltung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> in den supermarkt muss ich sowieso, habe ich aber schon ausgeführt warum, hast wohl überlesen.



Ich bin sogar auf diese Passage eingegangen. Wie auch auf die meisten anderen. Im Gegensatz zu dir, der lieber Unterstellugen über Bereiche meines (Nicht-)Wissens als Tatsachenbehauptungen verbreitet, über die überhaupt keine Kenntniss haben kann, weil sie bislang nicht Thema waren. Selbiges ist übrigens die große Masse der Verbraucher, die auch in Zukunft nicht verhungern soll. Was ein paar Hunderttausend Almfastösis machen interessiert da nicht die Bohne, egal wie gelungen sein mag. Ich fühle mich nicht sonderlich wohl in einer Großstadt und habe null Interesse an Rammstein, aber wie du an meinen Zahlen gesehen hast, falls du sie dir angeguckt hast, ist es physikalisch unmöglich, mehr als ein Viertel der aktuellen deutschen Bevölkerung gemäß dem von dir beschriebenen Muster im Territorium Deutschlands unterzubringen. Also nehm bitte zur Kenntniss, dass es hier für 60 Millionen Menschen andere Lösungen braucht. Genieße deine Privelegien, solange du kannst. Wenn man sich die Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte anguckt, stehen die Chancen für einen durchschnittlichen Landbewohner nicht schlecht, dass er irgendwann vor der Wahl "arbeitslos oder in die Stadt ziehen?" steht. Ob du dann 80 km mit dem Fahrrad zu deinem Lieblingsmilchbauern fährst, um ökologisch beim Erzeuger einzukaufen, oder ob du dich darüber freuen würdest, wenn es ein vergleichbares Produkt im organisierten Großvertrieb gibt, wird sich dann zeigen. Ich könnte Mutßmaßungen über deine Präferenzen anstellen, aber im Gegensatz zu dir halte ich mit Äußerungen über die Gedanken anderer zurück...


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Freilandhaltung ist besser als Käfig  - und Bodenhaltung.


Hab ich bei den letzten Eiern nix von gemerkt.
Ich kauf weiter meine Bio Eier, egal was sie kosten.
Die schmecken wenigstens nach EI und haben nen Eigelb und kein Eiorange.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Wobei die Eifarbe / Größe vor allem von der Hühnerrasse abhängt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab ich bei den letzten Eiern nix von gemerkt.
> Ich kauf weiter meine Bio Eier, egal was sie kosten.
> Die schmecken wenigstens nach EI und haben nen Eigelb und kein Eiorange.


Es geht doch primär um die Haltung.  Das man den Tieren damit etwas Gutes tut.
Und schmecken tun uns die Freilandeier auch und die sehen normal aus der Dotter.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Eifarbe / Größe vor allem von der Hühnerrasse abhängt.


Und von der Nahrung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Eifarbe / Größe vor allem von der Hühnerrasse abhängt.



Farbe hängt glaub vom Ohr ab: Eierfarbe: Warum die Ohren von Huehnern die Farbe verraten - Videos - FOCUS Online


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Aber nur ob hell oder dunkel bei der gleichen Hühnerrasse. 
Zwischen denen gibt es viele Farbvarianten.

____________________

Heil und Müller kündigen Lieferkettengesetz an: 
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht doch primär um die Haltung.  Das man den Tieren damit etwas Gutes tut.
> Und schmecken tun uns die Freilandeier auch und die sehen normal aus der Dotter.
> Und von der Nahrung.


Ich hier halt gezwungen Bioeier zu nehmen.
Früher bin ich einfach in den Stall oder Keller gegangen, da wusste ich genau was die Hühner gefressen haben und wie sie gehalten wurden.


----------



## pedi (14. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar auf diese Passage eingegangen. Wie auch auf die meisten anderen. Im Gegensatz zu dir, der lieber Unterstellugen über Bereiche meines (Nicht-)Wissens als Tatsachenbehauptungen verbreitet, über die überhaupt keine Kenntniss haben kann, weil sie bislang nicht Thema waren. Selbiges ist übrigens die große Masse der Verbraucher, die auch in Zukunft nicht verhungern soll. Was ein paar Hunderttausend Almfastösis machen interessiert da nicht die Bohne, egal wie gelungen sein mag. Ich fühle mich nicht sonderlich wohl in einer Großstadt und habe null Interesse an Rammstein, aber wie du an meinen Zahlen gesehen hast, falls du sie dir angeguckt hast, ist es physikalisch unmöglich, mehr als ein Viertel der aktuellen deutschen Bevölkerung gemäß dem von dir beschriebenen Muster im Territorium Deutschlands unterzubringen. Also nehm bitte zur Kenntniss, dass es hier für 60 Millionen Menschen andere Lösungen braucht. Genieße deine Privelegien, solange du kannst. Wenn man sich die Entwicklung der letzten Jahrzehnte anguckt, stehen die Chancen für einen durchschnittlichen Landbewohner nicht schlecht, dass er irgendwann vor der Wahl "arbeitslos oder in die Stadt ziehen?" steht. Ob du dann 80 km mit dem Fahrrad zu deinem Lieblingsmilchbauern fährst, um ökologisch beim Erzeuger einzukaufen, oder ob du dich darüber freuen würdest, wenn es ein vergleichbares Produkt im organisierten Großvertrieb gibt, wird sich dann zeigen. Ich könnte Mutßmaßungen über deine Präferenzen anstellen, aber im Gegensatz zu dir halte ich mit Äußerungen über die Gedanken anderer zurück...



dass nicht alle mit kleinbäuerlicher landwirtschaft ernährt werden können ist klar. es sind übrigens keine 60 sondern 80 millionen. hab ich nie behauptet und nicht verlangt.es fährt keiner 80 km mit dem rad, auch nicht mit dem auto um frischmilch zu kaufen. wenn aber die möglichkeit besteht, sollte man die nutzen.
und was soll der schwachsinn mit almfastösis?
du weisst offensichtlich nicht, dass das allgäu in BY und BW liegt, sprich in deutschland. ösis sind österreicher.
rammstein ist ein beispiel gewesen, hab ich so geschrieben. wollte damit sagen, dass man in ballungszentren die grossen stars  sehen kann, während man in der provinz mit coverbands vorlieb nehmen muss.
aber ich kann schreiben was ich will, du zerpflückst es immer wieder so, wies dir in den kram passt.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ja , aber die suchen ja nach praktikablen Lösungen ( oder nicht ? )  , und da wäre so ein Thread auch mal eine Inspirationsquelle bzw könnte mögliche Lösungsansätze bieten . So meinte ich das.
> Und man sieht auch etwas was die Bevölkerung möchte bzw wie sie wirklich denkt , grad was dieses Thema anbelangt .


Also zum Austausch untereinander ist so ein Thread eine gute Sache. In einer ideelen Demokratie könnten Foren darüberhinaus eine gewisse Relevanz haben. Tatsächlich ist das aber utopisch, wie ich andeutete. Zum einen gibt es verschiedene Parteien mit jeweiligen Abgeordneten samt ihren Ideolgien (CDU bspw. klassisch agroindustriefreundlich). Und dann eben diejenigen, die Einfluss nehmen - bezüglich der Landwirtschaft bspw. die Agroindustrie. Ökologie und Tierwohl sind von Kapitalseite/Agroindustrie her nicht von Interesse, so lange Missstände ihre Profite nicht bedrohen. In diese Richtung werden sie entsprechend versuchen, ihren Einfluss geltend zu machen und eine Politik versuchen zu verhindern, die Tieren ein besseres Leben zugesteht und die Natur besser schützt, da dies für sie Kosten und somit einen geringeren Gewinn bedeutete. Darüber hinaus versuchen sie die Konsument*innen mittels Marketing zu beeinflussen und Diskurse zu beeinflussen, indem sie in Medien ihre Agenda platzieren. Regierende wollen wiedergewählt werden, Wahlkämpfe wollen finanziert werden ... insofern werden Beschlüsse Kompromisse darstellen, denen die Agroindustrie ihren Stempel aufgedrückt hat. Ich sehe also in der repräsentativen Demokratie nur geringe Einflussmöglichkeiten insbesondere durch Wahlen seitens "einfacher" Bürger*innen und seitens der Regierenden geringes Interesse bzw. Handlungsspielräume dafür, meines Erachtens grundlegende, notwendige Entscheidungen durchzusetzen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es geht doch primär um die Haltung.  Das man den Tieren damit etwas Gutes tut.


Tut mensch das? Also tut mensch Tieren etwas gutes, wenn mensch sie für ein kurzweiliges Geschmackserlebnis töten und quälen (lässt)? Beides, Tod und Qual, geht ja mit Haltung einher, die zum Ziel hat, Produkte zu erzeugen. Hierzu ein Interview zum grundlegenden Umgang mit Tieren. Im Interview: Bend Ladwig. Der Philosoph ist Professor für Politische Theorie und Philosophie an der Freien Universität Berlin. Jüngst ist von ihm bei Suhrkamp das Buch &#8222;Politische Philosophie der Tierrechte&#8220; erschienen.


			
				TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> *Nun haben wir ja nicht zuletzt im Grundgesetz verbriefte Tierschutzgesetze. Warum konnten diese in der industriellen Landwirtschaft bisher nicht richtig greifen?*
> 
> Weil alles auf den Rahmen ankommt, in den man diese an sich wohlklingende Bestimmung &#8222;Staatsziel Tierschutz&#8220; einbettet. Derzeit sind viele Tiere nur dazu da, um als Ressourcen für unsere Zwecke zu dienen. Tierschutz wird daher in unserem System so verstanden, dass die Nutzung der Tiere nur reguliert werden müsse und es eines &#8222;vernünftigen Grundes&#8220; bedürfe, sie in ihren Grundbedürfnissen einzuschränken. Wenn man hingegen den Schluss zöge, dass Tiere Wesen eigenen Rechts sind, die um ihrer selbst willen auf der Welt sind, hätte man einen ganz anderen Rahmen. Dann könnte man auch über Grundrechte für Tiere als empfindende Lebewesen nachdenken.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Philosoph ueber Schlachtung von Tieren: &#8222;Ungehorsam waere eine Option&#8220; - taz.de


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Tut mensch das? Also tut mensch Tieren etwas gutes, wenn mensch sie für ein kurzweiliges Geschmackserlebnis töten und quälen (lässt)? Beides, Tod und Qual, geht ja mit Haltung einher, die zum Ziel hat, Produkte zu erzeugen. Hierzu ein Interview zum grundlegenden Umgang mit Tieren. Im Interview: Bend Ladwig. Der Philosoph ist Professor für Politische Theorie und Philosophie an der Freien Universität Berlin. Jüngst ist von ihm bei Suhrkamp das Buch „Politische Philosophie der Tierrechte“ erschienen.


Wenn man das ganz genau nimmt dürfte man sich nur noch vegan ernähren.

Hier mal noch ein Zitat von Mahatma Gandhi. Welcher sich nicht nur für Menschen sondern auch für Tierrechte und Schutz einsetzte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (15. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Freilandhaltung kauf ich nicht mehr, die letzten waren auch nicht besser als Käfighaltung.
> .



Ich dachte ja eher das die Intention einer Freilandhaltung darin besteht, den Legehennen lenenswürdigere Bedingungen zu offenbaren und nicht die Qualität des Endproduktes zu erhöhen, aber vielleicht habe ich das auch missverstanden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Research (15. Juli 2020)

Das ist nur ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja eher das die Intention einer Freilandhaltung darin besteht, den Legehennen lenenswürdigere Bedingungen zu offenbaren und nicht die Qualität des Endproduktes zu erhöhen, aber vielleicht habe ich das auch missverstanden



In der Realität ist der Stall aber genauso eng.


----------



## Andregee (15. Juli 2020)

Im Stall sollten die Hennen aber wohl nicht dauerhaft eingesperrt sein, denn das widerspricht dem Begriff Freilandhaltung. Bodenhaltung ist ein anderes Thema 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Die entscheidende Frage ist halt, wie oft die Hühner raus dürfen.


----------



## Rolk (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist halt, wie oft die Hühner raus dürfen.



Das ist die Crux an der Geschichte. Besonders in Holland fliegen immer wieder Biobetriebe auf, die den Freilaufzugang mit einem unter Strom stehenden Draht absperren. Dort dürfen die Hennen nur raus, wenn sich die Biokontrolle angemeldet hat.^^

Mit ein Grund warum wir wenn immer möglich von einem mobilen Hühnerstall ganz in der Nähe kaufen, auch wenn die Eier nicht Bio zertifiziert sind.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man das ganz genau nimmt dürfte man sich nur noch vegan ernähren.


Das wäre dann eine naheliegende Konsequenz. Ich würde meinen, dass die meisten Menschen hierzulande gegenüber vielen Tieren durchaus intuitiv respektvoll handeln. Die meisten würden wohl nicht einfach so bspw. ihren Hund oder irgendeinen Hund eine*r Spaziergänger*in treten oder es für gut heißen, wenn dies jemensch Andere täte. Kindern wird sogar beigebracht, dass sie nicht bspw. Regenwürmer quälen sollen. Gegenüber sogenannten Nutztieren wird dann aber widersprüchlicherweise anders gehandelt. Sollen Hunde oder gar Regenwürmer aus Spaß o.ä. kein Leid erfahren, so erscheint das Quälen und Töten von Rindern, Schweinen usw. egal. Melanie Joy bezeichnete dieses widersprüchliche Verhältnis des Menschen gegenüber Tieren als *Karnismus*.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

Bei den Nutztieren verdrängt man es halt, um überhaupt noch Fleisch kaufen zu können.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

Im allgemeinen stimmt das wohl. Zumal die Produktionsweise mit seinen Schlachtfabriken und Megastellen auf dem Land ja kaum greifbar bleibt. Mensch findet im Supermarkt zumeist klinisch rosa anmutendes Fleisch in der transparenten Plastikpackung oder durch Weiterverarbeitung verfremdete Produkte wie "Chicken Nuggets" vor. Oder auf der Packung ist zur Verschleierung der Produktionsbedingungen ein Bauernhofidyll zu sehen. Gegenteilig ist dann häufig die Bio-Strateige. Am deutlichsten wird das beim Ansatz des "Fleisches mit Gesicht", bei dem mit z.B. Fotos auf eine Glücklichkeit der Tiere hingewiesen werden soll, was Konsument*innen absurderweise davon überzeugen soll, ein glückliches Tier töten zu lassen. Naja, ergänzend würde ich hinzufügen, dass Konsument*innen Tierleid nicht nur beim Fleischkauf verdrängen sondern bei jeglicher Art der Tierproduktion. Für Eier und Milch werden eben auch Tiere getötet.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juli 2020)

Appelieren hilft hier gar nix mehr. 

Weltbevoelkerung: In 45 Jahren schrumpft die Menschheit - DER SPIEGEL

Wenn jetzt nicht radikale Entscheidungen getroffen werden,
ist Ruhe im Karton.
Die Zeit rennt uns davon.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Für Eier und Milch werden eben auch Tiere getötet.



Das ist aber quatsch. Wenn man das Huhn oder die Kuh tötet gibt es weder Eier noch Milch.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2020)

Bei Rindern weiss ich es nicht, aber bei Hühnern werden die Hähne aussortiert und geschreddert.
Mag nicht überall so sein, aber ist desöfteren so.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber quatsch. Wenn man das Huhn oder die Kuh tötet gibt es weder Eier noch Milch.


Gemeint ist damit, dass mit Ei- und Milchproduktion das Töten von Tieren einhergeht. Nur die weiblichen Tiere produzieren Milch bzw. Eier. Allerdings sind 50 % der Nachkommen männlich und so nicht für Ei-/Milchproduktion zu gebrauchen. Männnliche Küken werden aktuell nach dem Schlüpfen getötet, männliche Kälber nach äußerst kurzer Mast. Desweiteren sinkt der Milch- und Eiertrag mit dem Älterwerden und die Tiere bekommen Gesundheitsprobleme aufgrund der Züchtung hin zur Ertragsmaximierung. Entsprechend werden auch die Hühner und Kühe recht früh getötet. Selbst wenn mensch als Vegetarier*in also nur Eier und Milch konsumieren wollte und kein Fleisch, trägt mensch so auch Ei- und Milchkonsum zur Tötung von Tieren bei.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2020)

Gerade für Milch gibts es mittlerweile so viele Ersatzprodukte.
Zur Not einfach selber machen.


----------



## Research (15. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Appelieren hilft hier gar nix mehr.
> 
> Weltbevoelkerung: In 45 Jahren schrumpft die Menschheit - DER SPIEGEL
> 
> ...



Also die Bevölkerung in Europa, West-Europa, schrumpft schon länger.
Importware hält die Zahlen dann oben.




> JoM79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gerade für Milch gibts es mittlerweile so viele Ersatzprodukte.
> > Zur Not einfach selber machen.



Kannst ja vorbeikommen und Melken. 

Milch und Käse sind schwer bis gar nicht zu ersetzen.
Gerade Soja hat so seine Probleme.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

Bei einigen user sollte man auf Export umstellen, aber  wir finden bestimmt keine Abnehmer.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Gemeint ist damit, dass mit Ei- und Milchproduktion das Töten von Tieren einhergeht. Nur die weiblichen Tiere produzieren Milch bzw. Eier. Allerdings sind 50 % der Nachkommen männlich und so nicht für Ei-/Milchproduktion zu gebrauchen. Männnliche Küken werden aktuell nach dem Schlüpfen getötet, männliche Kälber nach äußerst kurzer Mast. Desweiteren sinkt der Milch- und Eiertrag mit dem Älterwerden und die Tiere bekommen Gesundheitsprobleme aufgrund der Züchtung hin zur Ertragsmaximierung. Entsprechend werden auch die Hühner und Kühe recht früh getötet. Selbst wenn mensch als Vegetarier*in also nur Eier und Milch konsumieren wollte und kein Fleisch, so auch Ei- und Milchkonsum zur Tötung von Tieren bei.



Was aber nicht zwingend ist. Wir hatten bei den letzten Eiern die die Hühner ausbrühten durften auch 2/2 bzw. 2/3 mit Hähnen dabei. Die leben alle noch.


----------



## Research (15. Juli 2020)

Bein Hühnern kommt das Schreddern hinzu, das ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
Bei Kühen teurer, aber gezielte Befruchtung hätte Vorteile.

Passiert, mWn. nicht.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zur Not einfach selber machen.



Dafür brauche ich aber eine Frau.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gerade für Milch gibts es mittlerweile so viele Ersatzprodukte.
> Zur Not einfach selber machen.


Ja, die Leute, die sich weiße Flüssigkeit in ihren veganen Caffè Latte schütten wollen, können das gerne machen. Und wo bekomme ich vernünftigen Käse her?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür brauche ich aber eine Frau.


Ahja, ist irgendwie nicht lustig.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Bein Hühnern kommt das Schreddern hinzu, das ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
> Bei Kühen teurer, aber gezielte Befruchtung hätte Vorteile.



Soll ja so kommen. Die Eier werden aussortiert. Wenn männliche Küken im Ei sind, wird es vernichtet, es werden also dann keine männlichen Küken geboren.
Und der Vorschlag kam ja von der Union, die ja laut ihrer christlichen Grundlage auch das ungeborene Leben schützen will.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, die Leute, die sich weiße Flüssigkeit in ihren veganen Caffè Latte schütten wollen, können das gerne machen. Und wo bekomme ich vernünftigen Käse her?


Es gibt von Bergkäse-, über Mozarella-, Parmesan- bis Streichkäse-mäßigem ... von No Mu Käs, Wilmersburger, Happy Cheese/Cashew, Bedda, Simply V ...


----------



## seahawk (15. Juli 2020)

Die Diskussion zeigt vor allem eines, es helfen nur Verbote.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Es gibt von Bergkäse-, über Mozarella-, Parmesan- bis Streichkäse*-mäßigem* ... von No Mu Käs, Wilmersburger, Happy Cheese/Cashew, Bedda, Simply V ...


Ja, es gibt auch vegane Frikadellen und Steaks. Danke, ist nett von Dir, aber das habe ich nicht gemeint. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Diskussion zeigt vor allem eines, es helfen nur Verbote.


Was genau möchtest Du denn verbieten?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was aber nicht zwingend ist. Wir hatten bei den letzten Eiern die die Hühner ausbrühten durften auch 2/2 bzw. 2/3 mit Hähnen dabei. Die leben alle noch.


Wobei Du private Kleintierhaltung bei reduziertem Konsum beschreibst im Gegensatz zur vorherrschenden Realität, die ich beschrieb - korrekt? Das heißt, ihr tötet niemals? Hinzu kommt: Wie lange leben die Hähne und Hühner denn? Wie sieht die Gesundheit im Kontext der angezüchteten Produktionsfähigkeit und der Platz/Raum im Vergleich zum verwandten, freilebenden Huhn aus? ...


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt: Wie lange leben die Hähne und Hühner denn?



Die ältesten sind 8 Jahre geworden.

Entweder von der Stange gefallen, oder mal eines vom Fuchs etc. geholt.


----------



## Lotto (15. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Männnliche Küken werden aktuell nach dem Schlüpfen getötet, männliche Kälber nach äußerst kurzer Mast.



Männliche Kälber würden auch geschlachtet werden, wenn sie Milch bringen könnten. Das liegt daran, dass Kalbsfleisch tatsächlich ein nachgefragtes Produkt ist. Das Fleisch ist zarter und schmeckt meist "besser" als das von ausgewachsenen Tieren.

Ohne wirklich strenge Regulierungen seitens des Staates wird es keine besseren Bedingungen in der Fleischproduktion geben.
Die Betriebe betreiben Kostenminimierung, ein Prinzip was in unserem Wirtschaftssystem absolut natürlich ist.

Als Kunde hat man eh kaum/oder nur im sehr geringen Maße herauszufinden unter welchen Bedingungen das Tier aufgezogen wurde. Mittlerweile gibt es ja einige Supermärke die eine 4-Stufen-Kennzeichnung  eingeführt haben, aber selbst die gibt einen ja kein Bild wie es nun tatsächlich da im Stall/beim Schlachter aussah.
Und selbst in diesen Supermarktketten, wo es diese freiwillige Kennzeichnung gibt kaufen die allermeisten Menschen das billigste Fleisch. Fleisch einfach nur teurer zu machen bringt nichts, da die Leute trotzdem das günstigste kaufen werden und nicht das wo die Tiere am artgerechtesten gehalten wurden. Es muss einfach von seiten der Regierung dafür gesorgt werden, dass sowas erst gar nicht produziert werden kann. Dann hat der Kunde gar keine andere Wahl.

Ich habe tatsächlich keinerlei Probleme damit für das Fleisch den doppelten Preis zu zahlen, wenn ich denn wenigstens die Auwahl von wirklich guter Qualität hätte. Der (große moderne) Edeka hier in der Nähe hat aber z.B. noch nichtmal eine Kennzeichnung. Das einzige sind "Bio Edeka" Produkte, die man mit der Lupe suchen muss bzw. wissen wir ja alle wieviel ein vom Hersteller selbstgewähltes "Bio" im Namen heutzutage noch wert ist.

Man muss es einfach sagen wie es ist: die meisten Menschen in Deutschland sind einfach komplett unfähig große Zusammenhänge zu sehen, oder gehören zu dem Teil der Bevölkerung dessen Lebensqualität so eingeschränkt ist, dass Fragestellungen wie hier einfach nicht interessieren.


----------



## seahawk (15. Juli 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest Du denn verbieten?



Das ist doch gar nicht die Frage, denn die Debatte zeigt, dass Appelle nur bedingt helfen, weil jeder eine andere Meinung und eine andere Lebenssituation hat.  

An einem einfachen Beispiel. Jemand der laktoseintolerant ist, wird sicherlich für den Ersatz von Kuhmilch durch Sojadrinks empfänglicher sein, als jemand der einen Birkenpollenallergie hat.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2020)

Doch, das ist die Frage.
Also, was willst du verbieten?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also, was willst du verbieten?



Birken.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2020)

Stimmt, bei so vielen Allergikern muss man die ausrotten.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist die Frage.
> Also, was willst du verbieten?


Die Frage um das Verbieten erscheint bereits tendenziös. Der wirtschaftliche Rahmen, ist vorgegeben, erschaffen, auch wenn durch "marktmächtige" Akteure und entlang kapitalistischer Strukturen. Es gibt also bereits Regeln. Regeln, die etwas erlauben, einschränken, verbieten. Mord (an Menschen) steht bspw. unter Strafe. Es gibt auch bspw. eine Mittags- oder Nachtruhe, also eine Einschränkung der Verursachung von Lautstärke zu bestimmten Tageszeiten. Das Töten von Tieren steht bisher nicht unter Strafe. Offenbar sind Verbote an sich also nicht das Problem. Es geht vielmehr um das Thema bzw. um die moralische Begründung von Regelvorschlägen. Ist das Töten von Tieren für den Gaumenschmaus bspw. ein "vernünftiger Grund", als das er aktuell anhand des Tierschutzgesetzes eingeordnet wird oder sollte anerkannt werden, dass Tiere Schmerzen empfinden, ein Interesse an Leben haben und folglich nicht getötet und gequält werden dürfen?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2020)

Es gibt keine Mittagsruhe, das ist nur vereinzelt.
Nur halten sich da trotzdem mehr Leute dran.
Davon ab, das Fleisch ist viel zu billig.
Wenn 1kg Schweinefleisch anstatt 1,60€ mal 5-6€ kosten würde und die Leute im Supermarkt für ihr Schnitzel anstatt 3€ 10€ bezahlen müssten, würde der Fleischkonsum automatisch runter gehen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Man muss es einfach sagen wie es ist: die meisten Menschen in Deutschland sind einfach komplett unfähig große Zusammenhänge zu sehen, oder gehören zu dem Teil der Bevölkerung dessen Lebensqualität so eingeschränkt ist, dass Fragestellungen wie hier einfach nicht interessieren.


Deswegen muß weiterhin ständig informiert, appelliert und Mißstände aufgedeckt werden. Damit mehr Menschen dafür sensibilisiert werden können.


----------



## seahawk (15. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist die Frage.
> Also, was willst du verbieten?



Alles was mir nicht gefällt, aber andere Menschen tun, nur bin halt nicht der große Diktator und so gesehen muss jegliches Verbot das Allgemeinwohl berücksichtigen, was auch gut so ist, denn es schützt uns vor einer Diktatur - selbst wenn es eine Diktatur der demokratische Mehrheit ist.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen muß weiterhin ständig informiert, appelliert und Mißstände aufgedeckt werden. Damit mehr Menschen dafür sensibilisiert werden können.


Informieren? Ok, einen Eindruck über die Missstände kann mensch hier bekommen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQRAfJyEsko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Verändern von Verhältnissen wie das Mensch-Tierverhältnisses ist eine schwierige, komplexe Aufgabe. Wie *Lotto* ein paar Kommentare zuvor schreibt, ist es auch quasi ein Privileg, sich mit solchen Themen auseinandersetzen zu können. Für Alleinerziehende, Lohnarbeitende mit geringen Einkommen bzw. mit mehreren Jobs ist die Frage des Mensch-Tierverhältnisses sicherlich nicht die dringlichste. Müssten jene sich also weniger Gedanken um ihr täglich Brot machen, hätten jene auch die Möglichkeit sich mit gesellschaftlichen Fragen auseinanderzusetzen und für Veränderungen einzusetzen. Würden Kinder von klein auf weniger in *karnistische* Widersprüche verwickelt bspw. statt Zoos und Bauernhöfe *Lebenshöfe* besuchen, mit dem Älterwerden über Tierproduktion aufgeklärt, keine Tierprodukte serviert bekommen, würden sie eher ihr intuitives, tierfreundliches Verhalten gegenüber Tieren konsequenter entwickeln können ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist die Crux an der Geschichte. Besonders in Holland fliegen immer wieder Biobetriebe auf, die den Freilaufzugang mit einem unter Strom stehenden Draht absperren. Dort dürfen die Hennen nur raus, wenn sich die Biokontrolle angemeldet hat.^^



In Deutschland sind die Freilaufflächen halt so gestaltet, dass kein Huhn mehr als den ersten Meter davon nutzen würde...




JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Mittagsruhe, das ist nur vereinzelt.
> Nur halten sich da trotzdem mehr Leute dran.
> Davon ab, das Fleisch ist viel zu billig.
> Wenn 1kg Schweinefleisch anstatt 1,60€ mal 5-6€ kosten würde und die Leute im Supermarkt für ihr Schnitzel anstatt 3€ 10€ bezahlen müssten, würde der Fleischkonsum automatisch runter gehen.



Leute die sich an Mittagsruhe halten? Seh ich eher selten. Ich wär schon über Nachtruhe froh...

Und Schwein kostet bei Rewe & Edeka i.d.R. 5-10 €/kg. Aber das ist eben bei weitem noch zu wenig. Und afaik auch deutlich weniger, als selbst z.B. in den USA üblich ist.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2020)

Ich rede nicht davon was das Kilo bei Rewe und Co kostet.
Aktueller Schweine Preis vom 16.07.2020 | Markt agrarheute.com
Ich hab kein Problem damit für ordentliches Schweinefleisch 50€/kg zu bezahlen, gibt es eh höchstens einmal die Woche.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Würden Kinder von klein auf weniger in *karnistische* Widersprüche verwickelt bspw. statt Zoos und Bauernhöfe *Lebenshöfe* besuchen, mit dem Älterwerden über Tierproduktion aufgeklärt, *keine Tierprodukte serviert bekommen*, würden sie eher ihr intuitives, tierfreundliches Verhalten gegenüber Tieren konsequenter entwickeln können ...


Wobei ich auf Tierprodukte wie Fleisch nicht verzichten möchte. Auch trinke ich gerne Milch und esse gerne Käse. Eier mag ich auch.

Ich habe mal 4 Wochen probiert mich aus ethischen Gründen vegetarisch zu ernähren. Das war sehr hart.
Und wenn ich noch überlege das es noch krasser geht... nämlich vegan... ne das schaffe ich nicht.
Man hat sich an Fleisch gewöhnt. Aber jeder kann seinen Teil zum allgemeinen Tierwohl beitragen indem er weniger Fleisch isst.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Wenn jemand ein Problem mit Zoos hat, dann ist er veganer Extremist.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn Tiere zum Großteil in Zoos nicht artgerecht gehalten werden können, sind diese notwending um  Arten vor dem Aussterben zu schützen.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn Tiere zum Großteil in Zoos nicht artgerecht gehalten werden können, sind diese notwending um  Arten vor dem Aussterben zu schützen.




Wozu? Ernsthaft. Die natürlichen Lebensräume werden zunehmend vernichtet und ob Raubtier oder Pflanzenfresser, die Tiere in Gefangenschaft können ihre Rolle im Ökosystem doch gar nicht erfüllen. Es dient nur unserer Unterhaltung wenn Tiere dort ihr Leben vor sich hin vegetieren.

Es wird mal Zeit das einige aus Ihrer Traumwelt erwachen und die Umwelt wahrnehmen, die Echte, nicht irgend eine nachgebaute Tropenwelt mit bunten Insekten und Streichelzoo.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man hat sich an Fleisch gewöhnt. Aber jeder kann seinen Teil zum allgemeinen Tierwohl beitragen indem er weniger Fleisch isst.



Der Mensch hat in der Geschichte der Menschheit schon immer Fleisch gegessen und als er die Tiere domestiziert hat, hat er auch Milch, Eier und entsprechende Produkte verzehrt.
Daran ist meiner Meinung nach auch nichts verwerflich. 
Es gab schließlich in der Geschichte der Menschheit keine Phase, in der sich die Menschen ausschließlich vegetarisch oder vegan ernährt haben.
Das große Problem heute ist halt die Massentierhaltung und die daraus resultierenden Probleme.
Davon muss man wieder wegkommen und Fleisch wieder zu dem machen, was es ist -- ein besonderes Produkt, das selten und damit auch teuer ist.
Meine Großeltern konnten früher nicht jeden Tag Fleisch essen. Da gab es sonntags den berühmten Braten und in der Woche hat man Kartoffeln und Gemüse gegessen.
Die Gesellschaft muss "erzogen" werden. Sie muss umdenken und das geht nur, indem wir unseren Kindern erklären, dass unsere Lebensweise für den Arsch ist und sie nicht die gleichen Fehler begehen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wozu? Ernsthaft. Die natürlichen Lebensräume werden zunehmend vernichtet und ob Raubtier oder Pflanzenfresser, die Tiere in Gefangenschaft können ihre Rolle im Ökosystem doch gar nicht erfüllen. Es dient nur unserer Unterhaltung wenn Tiere dort ihr Leben vor sich hin vegetieren.
> 
> Es wird mal Zeit das einige aus Ihrer Traumwelt erwachen und die Umwelt wahrnehmen, die Echte, nicht irgend eine nachgebaute Tropenwelt mit bunten Insekten und Streichelzoo.


Und was ist wenn die Lebensräume nicht vor der Zerstörung gerettet werden können?

Das Eis, besonders am Nordpol schmilzt immer mehr und schneller. Ich glaube nicht das wir das aufhalten können.
Und dann gibt es z.B. für den Eisbären nur noch eine Chance zur Rettung seiner Art:  Zoos!



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat in der Geschichte der Menschheit schon immer Fleisch gegessen und als er die Tiere domestiziert hat, hat er auch Milch, Eier und entsprechende Produkte verzehrt.
> Daran ist meiner Meinung nach auch nichts verwerflich.
> Es gab schließlich in der Geschichte der Menschheit keine Phase, in der sich die Menschen ausschließlich vegetarisch oder vegan ernährt haben.
> Das große Problem heute ist halt die Massentierhaltung und die daraus resultierenden Probleme.
> ...


Was anderes sage ich ja nicht. Ist auch meine Meinung.


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht davon was das Kilo bei Rewe und Co kostet.
> Aktueller Schweine Preis vom 16.07.2020 | Markt agrarheute.com
> Ich hab kein Problem damit für ordentliches Schweinefleisch 50€/kg zu bezahlen, gibt es eh höchstens einmal die Woche.



Hatten wir schonmal. Musste man ne Mauer, Wachtürme, Schützen, Mienen, Stacheldraht, Niemandsland ... drum bauen das die Leute bleiben.

Dazu kommt die Globalisierung! Kein Fan davon.
In diesem Fall setzt sie deiner Idee die Pistole ins Genick.
Fleisch aus DE zu teuer?
Importware richtet es.

Außer du fängst mit Strafzöllen an, was auch schwierig bis nicht durchzusetzen ist.


Und 50€ das Kilo generisches Fleisch? Damit tötest du alle Industrie dahinter, wie Wurst und Co.
Von der Gastronomie ganz zu schweigen. NUr noch die Reichen können dann Fleisch essen.
Dann kommt bei solchen Preissteigerungen hinzu das die Grenzbewohner anfangen die Grenzläden zu plündern. Was umwelttechnisch super wäre...
Quasi einmarschieren.... Hat Polen nicht günstiges Fleisch............................

Wir haben techn. viel erreicht. Die Folgen ignoriert oder verkannt.
Antibiotika im Boden durch Tierhaltung stellt sich jetzt als Katastrophe dar, weil im Boden, zwar sehr langsam, aber beständig, Bakterien Resistenzen austauschen.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn die Lebensräume nicht vor der Zerstörung gerettet werden können?


Dasselbe was Uns mit unserem Planeten blüht, oder glaubt jemand Pandas und Eisbären zu erhalten würde daran etwas ändern?


RyzA schrieb:


> Das Eis, besonders am Nordpol schmilzt immer mehr und schneller. Ich glaube nicht das wir das aufhalten können.
> Und dann gibt es z.B. für den Eisbären nur noch eine Chance zur Rettung seiner Art:  Zoos!



Was hat das mit Rettung zu tun? Das ist eine Traumwelt und erfüllt keinen Zweck außer der zur Schaustellung. Man kann Tiere mit Revieren von mehreren Km² nicht in Gehege mit Zäunen und Glasscheiben stecken und von Erhaltung einer Art sprechen. Macht man sowas mit Menschen wird sowas allgemein als Bestrafung empfunden, geht einher mit dem Verlust sozialer Kontakte und kann Menschen zermürben und kaputtmachen. Umgangssprachlich würde man das bei Menschen als Gefängnis bezeichnen. 
Klingt aber blöd, wenn man Sonntagmittag mit seinen Kindern eine Runde durchs Tiergefängnis dreht. 

Mit dieser Scheinwelt von Zoo vermittelt man mMn. ein falsches Bild, denn dort wird gezeigt, dass alles ja irgendwie erhalten werden könnte, gleichzeitig werden am anderen Ende der Welt gerade wieder Regenwälder brandgerodet und die Tiere dort verbrennen bei lebendigem Leibe, damit wir nachher nicht zu viel fürs Palmfett zahlen. Sonst kostet die Kugel Eis nachher im Zoo 10 Cent mehr.

Es wäre schon ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung die Zerstörung unserer Umwelt "wahrzunehmen" wenn in unseren Zoos immer mehr Gehege leer blieben und man schlussendlich davon ablässt.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Also wäre Deine Nachricht dann, lasst es passieren, kann man sowieso nicht ändern. Im Gegensatz dazu zeigt der Bartgeier z.B., dass sich Bedingungen ändern können und dann eine Auswilderung wieder möglich ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also wäre Deine Nachricht dann, lasst es passieren, kann man sowieso nicht ändern.



Diese Tiere leben nicht in Zoo's, die vegetieren. Der Wert für die Natur, Umwelt oder das Ökosystem geht gegen 0 und erzeugt letztlich noch mehr Energieverbrauch, was letztlich zu einer noch schnelleren Zerstörung der Lebensräume beitragen wird.

Ob man etwas ändern könnte oder nicht, spielt hier nicht mit rein, das Vorgehen an sich erfüllt keinen Zweck, da die Zerstörung überall voranschreitet und die Tiere weder ihre Instinkte noch Sozialverhalten ausleben können. Man versucht Räume zu bieten um das ein oder andere zu simulieren. Aber eine VR-Brille ist auch keine "echte" Freundin.  

In kurz, genau so wie wir, wird nahezu jedes andere Lebenwesen auf unserem Planeten aussterben, weil sich die Bedingungen für Leben verändert haben. Einige Organismen schaffen das vielleicht, die meisten wohl nicht. Wäre überrascht, wenn Zootiere daran etwas ändern.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Eis, besonders am Nordpol schmilzt immer mehr und schneller. Ich glaube nicht das wir das aufhalten können.
> Und dann gibt es z.B. für den Eisbären nur noch eine Chance zur Rettung seiner Art:  Zoos!



Der Eisbär ist ziemlich unwichtig. Wenn er ausstirbt, hat das keinerlei Folgen für irgendwas.
Will der Eisbär nicht aussterben, wird er sich anpassen müssen. Das macht er heute schon, indem er nach Süden wandert und sich mit dem Braunbären paart.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Eisbär ist ziemlich unwichtig. Wenn er ausstirbt, hat das keinerlei Folgen für irgendwas.


Wir sind eigentlich auch ziemlich unwichtig... würden wir aussterben hätte das auch keine Folgen für die Natur,  wahrscheinlich sogar das Gegenteil und es würde ihr besser gehen.
Merkst du was? Wenn man so argumentiert?
Es geht nicht um wichtig oder unwichtig.  Oberstes Ziel sollt es immer sein soviele Arten wie möglich zu erhalten.



> Will der Eisbär nicht aussterben, wird er sich anpassen müssen. Das macht er heute schon, indem er nach Süden wandert und sich mit dem Braunbären paart.


Falls das ausreicht. Da habe ich meine Zweifel.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Diese Tiere leben nicht in Zoo's, die vegetieren. Der Wert für die Natur, Umwelt oder das Ökosystem geht gegen 0 und erzeugt letztlich noch mehr Energieverbrauch, was letztlich zu einer noch schnelleren Zerstörung der Lebensräume beitragen wird.
> 
> Ob man etwas ändern könnte oder nicht, spielt hier nicht mit rein, das Vorgehen an sich erfüllt keinen Zweck, da die Zerstörung überall voranschreitet und die Tiere weder ihre Instinkte noch Sozialverhalten ausleben können. Man versucht Räume zu bieten um das ein oder andere zu simulieren. Aber eine VR-Brille ist auch keine "echte" Freundin.
> 
> In kurz, genau so wie wir, wird nahezu jedes andere Lebenwesen auf unserem Planeten aussterben, weil sich die Bedingungen für Leben verändert haben. Einige Organismen schaffen das vielleicht, die meisten wohl nicht. Wäre überrascht, wenn Zootiere daran etwas ändern.



Also bist Du auch für die Todesstrafe bei Menschen? Weil ja Sterben besser als in Gefangenschaft leben ist? Und ich vermute mal Haustiere gehen für Dich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir sind eigentlich auch ziemlich unwichtig... würden wir aussterben hätte das auch keine Folgen für die Natur,  wahrscheinlich sogar das Gegenteil und es würde ihr besser gehen.
> Merkst du was? Wenn man so argumentiert?
> Es geht nicht um wichtig oder unwichtig.  Oberstes Ziel sollt es immer sein soviele Arten wie möglich zu erhalten.



Es gibt viele tiere, die durch den Menschen vom Aussterben bedroht sind. Über die redet nur niemand, weil sie nicht so niedlich sind wie ein Eisbär.
Für unser Überleben ist der Eisbär aber eben unwichtig. Du kannst auch ein paar Bienenarten ausrotten, aber irgendwann kommst du zu dem Punkt, wo eine Kette auseinander bricht.
Der Elefant ist so ein Beispiel. Er formt den Lebensraum und davon profitieren viele Tier und Pflanzenarten.
Stirbt der Elefant aus, hat das weitreichende Folgen. 
Ich fände es auch schön, wenn der Eisbär erhalten bliebe, aber er hat eben keinerlei Einfluss auf seine Umgebung -- im gegensatz zum Elefanten.
Auch früher sind Arten ausgestorben, als es den Menschen noch gar nicht gab. Das ist nun mal Evolution.
Schlimm ist es aktuell nur deswegen, weil der Mensch durch sein Eingreifen in die Natur das Artensterben so beschleunigt, wie es in der Geschichte der Erde noch nie aufgetreten ist.
Letztendlich schadet sich der Mensch damit selbst aber derzeit überwiegt immer noch der Profit.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also bist Du auch für die Todesstrafe bei Menschen? Weil ja Sterben besser als in Gefangenschaft leben ist? Und ich vermute mal Haustiere gehen für Dich auch gar nicht.



Was hat denn jetzt wieder die Todesstrafe mit aussterbenden Tieren und zerstörten Lebensräumen zu tun?  

Wenn du schon Vergleiche mit Menschen möchtest, dann aber unter dem richtigen Gesichtspunkt.

Das, was da in der Umwelt passiert,  würde man aus menschlicher Perspektive wohl so beschreiben. Da brechen Nachts bei dir Leute in den Garten ein, zünden dir das Haus an weil der Boden darunter so fruchtbar ist. Die Bewohner, welche es noch aus dem Haus schaffen, werden gefangen genommen und getrennt untergebracht. Familien werden zerissen und die Kinder in andere Zoo's am Ende der Welt verkauft um fleißig Nachfahren zu zeugen und die Eltern vegetieren bis zum Tod vor sich hin.

Und was hast du jetzt wieder mit Todesstrafe?   Peinlich. Hauptsache die Diskussion mit schwachsinnigen Aussagen an die Wand fahren, weil einem selbst der Horizont fehlt sich zu beteiligen. Spacko. Geh deine Pfleger triggern.

Die Karte nehm ich gern.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Genau, weil heute in Zoos ja keine Nachzüchtungen leben, sondern ausschließlich Wildfänge.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2020)

Wenns das nur wäre.
Orang Utans werden rasiert und in Bordelle gesteckt.
Unfassbar, zu was der Mensch fähig ist, wenns um Profit geht.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Gut, dass ihr mich üner Zoos aufgeklärt habt. Und ich dachte immer die kümmern sich um die Nachzucht und den Erhalt bedrohter Arten und wollen das Bewusstsein für die Erhaltung von Arten und Lebensräumen wecken, dabei sind das ja Zustände wie im Mittelalter. Brandschatzzungen, Versklavung, Vergewaltigung. Wieder was im Internet gelernt.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Gut, dass ihr mich üner Zoos aufgeklärt habt. Und ich dachte immer die kümmern sich um die Nachzucht und den Erhalt bedrohter Arten und wollen das Bewusstsein für die Erhaltung von Arten und Lebensräumen wecken, dabei sind das ja Zustände wie im Mittelalter. Brandschatzzungen, Versklavung, Vergewaltigung. Wieder was im Internet gelernt.




Realität schmeckt eben sehr bitter, also mach die Augen schnell wieder zu. 

Wenn Zoo's irgendeine Wirkung aufs Bewusstsein haben sollten, hat das die letzten 40 Jahre aber irgendwie nicht so recht geklappt. Vielleicht doch kein funktionierendes Konzept, fremde Tiere in künstlichen Welten mitten in der Stadt zu präsentieren um für mehr Umweltbewusstsein zu sorgen. Bislang würde ich von 0 Erfolg sprechen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Genau, weil heute in Zoos ja keine Nachzüchtungen leben, sondern ausschließlich Wildfänge.


 Der Knut war ja auch so eine erfolgreiche Nachzucht. War ja auch toll anzusehen, wer hatte auch vorher jemals einen sterbenden Eisbär auf Film gehabt? Daraufhin macht man einfach mit neuen Bären weiter. Wegen Bewusstsein schaffen und so.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Danke, werden meine Betreuer bitte mich nicht mehr in den Zoo zu führen.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

Freeclimbing scheint mir eine gute Alternative oder Basejumping, auch zunehmend beliebter.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juli 2020)

Sowas finde ich cool. Meine Betreuer sagen, aber dass ich dafür nicht schlau genug bin. Ich verstehe dann nie was die meinen.


----------



## LightLoop (16. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenns das nur wäre.
> Orang Utans werden rasiert und in Bordelle gesteckt.
> Unfassbar, zu was der Mensch fähig ist, wenns um Profit geht.



Dein/Deren Ernst???


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Dein/Deren Ernst???





Orang-Utan-Bordelle sind der Gipfel der Tierquaelerei - Noizz

Vielleicht reicht ja schon der Linkname.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt viele tiere, die durch den Menschen vom Aussterben bedroht sind. Über die redet nur niemand, weil sie nicht so niedlich sind wie ein Eisbär.


Das weiß ich und das ist mir bewußt!


> Für unser Überleben ist der Eisbär aber eben unwichtig. Du kannst auch ein paar Bienenarten ausrotten, aber irgendwann kommst du zu dem Punkt, wo eine Kette auseinander bricht.
> Der Elefant ist so ein Beispiel. Er formt den Lebensraum und davon profitieren viele Tier und Pflanzenarten.
> Stirbt der Elefant aus, hat das weitreichende Folgen.


Ja der Elefant hat soviel Einfluss, so dass er, wenn Überpopulation herrscht, die Landschaft in Ödland verwandelt und dann abgeschossen werden "muss".



> Ich fände es auch schön, wenn der Eisbär erhalten bliebe, aber er hat eben keinerlei Einfluss auf seine Umgebung -- im gegensatz zum Elefanten.


Das ist doch egal.


> Auch früher sind Arten ausgestorben, als es den Menschen noch gar nicht gab. Das ist nun mal Evolution.


Wieder etwas was ich längst weiß und mir bewußt ist. 



> Schlimm ist es aktuell nur deswegen, weil der Mensch durch sein Eingreifen in die Natur das Artensterben so beschleunigt, wie es in der Geschichte der Erde noch nie aufgetreten ist.
> Letztendlich schadet sich der Mensch damit selbst aber derzeit überwiegt immer noch der Profit.


Deswegen gilt es soviele Arten wie möglich zu schützen. Weil wir Menschen auch dazu fähig sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen gilt es soviele Arten wie möglich zu schützen. Weil wir Menschen auch dazu fähig sind.



Das ist glatt gelogen und schon gar nicht "wir Menschen", sieht man schon an der Formulierung: "gilt es so viele Arten wie möglich zu schützen" ist nicht mehr als eine Absichtserklärung. Der Mensch lernt noch nicht mal aus gewaltigen Katastrophen, also bestimmte Fähigkeiten sollte man realistischer betrachten.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Dein/Deren Ernst???



Ja, leider. Ich hatte mal eine Doku darüber gesehen.
Ich konnte mir das vorher nicht vorstellen aber Elefanten jagen und töten ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisbergs zu was der Mensch fähig ist um Profit zu erwirtschaften.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das ist glatt gelogen und schon gar nicht "wir Menschen", sieht man schon an der Formulierung: "gilt es so viele Arten wie möglich zu schützen" ist nicht mehr als eine Absichtserklärung. Der Mensch lernt noch nicht mal aus gewaltigen Katastrophen, also bestimmte Fähigkeiten sollte man realistischer betrachten.


Was soll daran denn gelogen sein?

Die Arten die wir gefährden, können wir genauso gut schützen, wenn ein wirklicher Wille da ist. Das sollte unser Ziel sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

Achso, du spielst wieder das hätte-wäre-könnte Spielchen. Na gut lassen wir die Realität außen vor. 

Gelogen? Natürlich, reicht ein Beispiel? Walfang?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

Das ist in vielen Dingen nicht so ist weiß ich.
Ich meine ja auch den Idealfall denn wir alle oder mit großer Mehrheit anstreben sollten.
Da bin ich optimistischer und hoffe das es mit gemeinsamen Anstrengungen möglich ist.
Alle Arten wird man nicht retten können das ist mir klar.
Man wird die (schnelle)  Erderwärmung auch nicht mehr aufhalten können. Dafür ist es wohl zu spät.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist in vielen Dingen nicht so ist weiß ich.
> Ich meine ja auch den Idealfall denn wir alle oder mit großer Mehrheit anstreben sollten.
> Da bin ich optimistischer und hoffe das es mit gemeinsamen Anstrengungen möglich ist.
> Alle Arten wird man nicht retten können das ist mir klar.
> Man wird die (schnelle)  Erderwärmung auch nicht mehr aufhalten können. Dafür ist es wohl zu spät.


 

Weil wir Westeuropäer privilegiert sind und uns heute mal für Tiere interessieren, wird sich der Zustand im Rest der Welt leider nicht ändern. Sei es durch Armut, Profitgier oder Kultur, die Tiere werden es ausbaden, immer. 

Hast du mal gesehen wofür Regenwald vernichtet wird? Damit man uns in nahezu alle Produkte Palmöl machen kann. Weils so schön billig ist und Regenwald ja kein Preisschild hat. Darüber hat man vor 10 Jahren, 20 Jahren und schon vor 30 Jahren gesprochen. Damals kein Palmöl, ging ja auch ne Weile lang um Tropenhölzer aber das klärt sich ja von allein, wenn man so weitermacht.

Und was wurde erreicht? Man hat die Effizient der Ausbeutung gesteigert und kann nun noch schneller noch mehr Regenwald vernichten als je zuvor.  Applaus

Der Zug ist sowas von abgefahren, da ist selbst in der Ferne nix mehr zu sehn.

Mag sein, dass das keine rosigen Aussichten sind. Aber irgendwann muss der Mensch doch Ursache und Wirkung zusammenbringen können statt stupide weiter mit Scheuklappen die Welt auf der er lebt zu zerstören. Andernfalls muss man eben die Zerstörung akzeptieren, mit allen Konsequenzen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man wird die (schnelle)  Erderwärmung auch nicht mehr aufhalten können. Dafür ist es wohl zu spät.



Die Erderwärmung wirst du nicht mehr stoppen können.
Heute geht es eh nur noch darum die Erderwärmung einzugrenzen aber aktuell sieht es eher danach aus, dass es nach oben keine Grenzen mehr gibt.
Die Folgen sind heute schon abzusehen aber niemanden scheint es wirklich zu stören. Guck dir den Ballermann an. Da wird Corona zum Trotz gefeiert und gesoffen. Die Menschheit scheint es nicht anders verdient zu haben.


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2020)

Wobei laut NASA-Daten ne Eiszeit bevorsteht.
Sonnenaktivität juhei.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Also die Bevölkerung in Europa, West-Europa, schrumpft schon länger.
> Importware hält die Zahlen dann oben.



Das ist mir durchaus bekannt.

Wenn dann aber mal wirklich die Erdbevölkerung nachhaltig schrupfen sollte,
ist Ruhe mit Wachstum ohne Ende. 

Dann wird die bisherige Wirtschaftskette völlig kollabieren. 
Und der Klimawandel wird erst dann seine ungeahnten Kräfte völlig entfalten.

Ich werde das nicht mehr erleben,
von daher ...


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Wobei laut NASA-Daten ne Eiszeit bevorsteht.
> Sonnenaktivität juhei.




Ich würde deren Modelle oder Berechnungen nicht in Frage stellen, muss mich aber manchmal fragen ob man bei solch komplexen Modellen wirklich die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit mit der diese Veränderungen auftreten einfließen lassen kann.

Oder ob diese Berechnungen und Modelle aus älteren Datensätzen stammt, in denen die jährliche Erwärmung noch geringer war und die voranschreitende Veränderung noch nicht so massiv wie heute war.

Dafür nehmen mir die Veränderungen und Effekte zu sprunghaft zu, ob man das so einfließen und berechnen kann? Müsste, schon klar aber tatsächlich?


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2020)

Habe mal IT für Klimaforchung gearbeitet.

Abenteuerlich.


----------



## Adi1 (16. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Wobei laut NASA-Daten ne Eiszeit bevorsteht.
> Sonnenaktivität juhei.



Das wird aber sicherlich erst nach der globalen Erwärmung passieren.

Bis dahin haben wir unseren Planeten sowieso schon ruiniert.
Da wird es uns gar nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Wobei laut NASA-Daten ne Eiszeit bevorsteht.
> Sonnenaktivität juhei.



Ja, der Kram wird gerne von Klimawandelleugner benutzt.
Laut den Daten und der Studie hätte es 2019 zu einer kleinen Eiszeit kommen müssen.
Ist aber nicht. Daher kann man derartige Studien nicht wirklich ernst nehmen bzw. reicht eine Studie nicht aus um irgendwas belegen zu wollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, der Kram wird gerne von Klimawandelleugner benutzt.
> Laut den Daten und der Studie hätte es 2019 zu einer kleinen Eiszeit kommen müssen.
> Ist aber nicht. Daher kann man derartige Studien nicht wirklich ernst nehmen bzw. reicht eine Studie nicht aus um irgendwas belegen zu wollen.



Der immer wieder angekündigte Weltuntergang und die unstoppbare Erwärmung sind aber auch nicht gekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der immer wieder angekündigte Weltuntergang und die unstoppbare Erwärmung sind aber auch nicht gekommen.



Echt, gibts eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit die den Klimawandel als beendet erklärt hat? 

Ohne beruht das auch auf wilden Fantasien wie beim Weltuntergangsszenario?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Echt, gibts eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit die den Klimawandel als beendet erklärt hat?
> 
> Ohne beruht das auch auf wilden Fantasien wie beim Weltuntergangsszenario?


In einigen Zeitungen wurde da gesagt, es wäre dann unumkehrbar: Klimawandel: Noch 13 Jahre, um die Erde zu retten - FOCUS Online
Das halte ich aber für unmöglich, da zur Erwärmung von etwas immer Energie benötigt wird.
Ist diese nicht mehr da ist Ende. Zudem wird jede Energie irgendwie mal zu Wärme.


----------



## fipS09 (16. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In einigen Zeitungen wurde da gesagt, es wäre dann unumkehrbar


Was ist denn "es"?
Es geht um solche Dinge:


> unumkehrbare Prozesse wie das Abschmelzen der Eisschilde in Grönland und die Übersäuerung der Ozeane in Gang setzen, heißt es in dem noch unveröffentlichten dritten Teil des neuen Weltklimaberichts der Vereinten Nationen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was ist denn "es"?
> Es geht um solche Dinge:



Diese Prozesse sind umkehrbar, bei der Kohlesäure im Meer ist das ein chemisches Gleichgewicht.
Ist in der Atmosphäre weniger CO2, wird die Kohlensäure wieder zu CO2 und Wasser. Kann man z.B. auch in ner Sprudelflasche beobachten.
Wird es wieder kälter frieren auch die Pole wieder stärke zu.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erderwärmung wirst du nicht mehr stoppen können.
> Heute geht es eh nur noch darum die Erderwärmung einzugrenzen aber aktuell sieht es eher danach aus, dass es nach oben keine Grenzen mehr gibt.


Die wird wahrscheinlich sogar noch schneller ablaufen wenn immer mehr Permafrostböden auftauen.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Diese Prozesse sind umkehrbar, bei der Kohlesäure im Meer ist das ein chemisches Gleichgewicht.
> Ist in der Atmosphäre weniger CO2, wird die Kohlensäure wieder zu CO2 und Wasser. Kann man z.B. auch in ner Sprudelflasche beobachten.
> Wird es wieder kälter frieren auch die Pole wieder stärke zu.



Das stimmt sogar zum Teil, dieser Prozess lief ja schon einmal anders herum, sieht man ja an den fossilen Brennstoffen. Etwas ungünstig ist dagegen, dass diese Prozesse Millionen von Jahren beanspruchen und währenddessen ganz ungemütliche Bedingungen auf der Erde herrschen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Tiertransporte: Eine Qual - mit amtlicher Genehmigung | tagesschau.de


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich auf Tierprodukte wie Fleisch nicht verzichten möchte. Auch trinke ich gerne Milch und esse gerne Käse. Eier mag ich auch.
> 
> Ich habe mal 4 Wochen probiert mich aus ethischen Gründen vegetarisch zu ernähren. Das war sehr hart.
> Und wenn ich noch überlege das es noch krasser geht... nämlich vegan... ne das schaffe ich nicht.
> Man hat sich an Fleisch gewöhnt. Aber jeder kann seinen Teil zum allgemeinen Tierwohl beitragen indem er weniger Fleisch isst.


Naja, ich würde sagen, dass Umstellung durchaus eine Frage der Gewohnheit ist. Für die eine oder andere mag das hart erscheinen. Als Jugendlicher hätte ich einer Person, die mich von Veganismus überzeugen wollte, gesagt, dass sie spinne. Später dann habe ich von mir aus das vorherrschende Mensch-Tierverhältnis in Frage gestellt und habe seit den 11 Jahren kein Verlangen nach Tierprodukten gehabt. Du hast Dir doch auch mal Deine ethische Haltung gegenüber Tieren verändert. Die Bedingungen in der Realität sind ja die gleichen geblieben. Ich fände es interessant zu lesen, was Dich dazu bewog Dein Handeln/Haltung zu revidieren.



RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn Tiere zum Großteil in Zoos nicht artgerecht gehalten werden können, sind diese notwending um  Arten vor dem Aussterben zu schützen.





seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Problem mit Zoos hat, dann ist er veganer Extremist.


Ich schließe mich der Antwort von *-Shorty-* an. Und dann noch: Wenn es vegane "Extrimist*innen" gäbe, wärest Du dann fleischessende*r "Extremist*in", *seahawk*? Oder wären Extremist*innen nur "DIE Anderen", weil sie eine vom Mainstream abweichende Meinung/Haltung vertreten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat in der Geschichte der Menschheit schon immer Fleisch gegessen und als er die Tiere domestiziert hat, hat er auch Milch, Eier und entsprechende Produkte verzehrt. Daran ist meiner Meinung nach auch nichts verwerflich.


Okay, ersetze ich doch mal "Fleisch" mit Krieg, den hat es nämlich auch bisher fast in jeder Phase gegeben. Der Unterschied ist, dass Tierausbeutung bisher mehrheitlich akzeptiert wird, Krieg hingegen nicht. Tradition/Geschichte ist ein schwaches Argument, wenn es denn überhaupt als Argument gänzlich Substanz hat.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn die Lebensräume nicht vor der Zerstörung gerettet werden können?
> Das Eis, besonders am Nordpol schmilzt immer mehr und schneller. Ich glaube nicht das wir das aufhalten können.
> Und dann gibt es z.B. für den Eisbären nur noch eine Chance zur Rettung seiner Art:  Zoos!


Viel Hoffnung habe ich auch nicht. Für dieses Szenario ist es schwierig eine gute Antwort geben zu können. Ich finde jedenfalls die Perspektive des Artenschutzes problematisch. Es geht um die einzelnen Individuen, die ein Interesse an Leben haben, Schmerzen empfinden können usw.. Artenschutz wird meist aus abstrakter Ebene verstanden, in der Individuen und deren Wesen keine Berücksichtigung mehr finden. Wie wäre es anstatt Zoos bspw. mit Reservaten?



Research schrieb:


> Und 50€ das Kilo generisches Fleisch? Damit tötest du alle Industrie dahinter, wie Wurst und Co.
> Von der Gastronomie ganz zu schweigen.


Wieso sollte es die Gastronomie dann nicht mehr geben? Es gibt jetzt bereits vegane Gastronomie. Dann gäbe es eben mehr vegane.



seahawk schrieb:


> Gut, dass ihr mich üner Zoos aufgeklärt habt. Und ich dachte immer die kümmern sich um die Nachzucht und den Erhalt bedrohter Arten und wollen das Bewusstsein für die Erhaltung von Arten und Lebensräumen wecken, dabei sind das ja Zustände wie im Mittelalter. Brandschatzzungen, Versklavung, Vergewaltigung. Wieder was im Internet gelernt.


Durch Zoos erleben Menschen Tiere in Gefangenschaft und sehen erniedrigte Tiere. Menschen verstärken durch Zoobesuche ihren Speziesismus, die Herrschaft des Menschen über die anderen Tiere.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde sagen, dass Umstellung durchaus eine Frage der Gewohnheit ist. Für die eine oder andere mag das hart erscheinen. Als Jugendlicher hätte ich einer Person, die mich von Veganismus überzeugen wollte, gesagt, dass sie spinne. Später dann habe ich von mir aus das vorherrschende Mensch-Tierverhältnis in Frage gestellt und habe seit den 11 Jahren kein Verlangen nach Tierprodukten gehabt. Du hast Dir doch auch mal Deine ethische Haltung gegenüber Tieren verändert. Die Bedingungen in der Realität sind ja die gleichen geblieben. Ich fände es interessant zu lesen, was Dich dazu bewog Dein Handeln/Haltung zu revidieren.


Das hat u.a. auch praktische Gründe. Meine Frau und mein Sohn wollten nicht auf Fleisch verzichten und es war immer umständlich für mich extra zu kochen.
Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Threshold. Fleisch essen gehört zur Natur des Menschen. Und ohne dem wären wir nicht das geworden was wir heute sind.
Aber man kann sich, wie schon geschrieben, bewußter ernähren und dabei auch was für das Tierwohl tun.



> Viel Hoffnung habe ich auch nicht. Für dieses Szenario ist es schwierig eine gute Antwort geben zu können. Ich finde jedenfalls die Perspektive des Artenschutzes problematisch. Es geht um die einzelnen Individuen, die ein Interesse an Leben haben, Schmerzen empfinden können usw.. Artenschutz wird meist aus abstrakter Ebene verstanden, in der Individuen und deren Wesen keine Berücksichtigung mehr finden. Wie wäre es anstatt Zoos bspw. mit Reservaten?


Es gibt ja Reservate. Aber nicht überall und auch nicht für alle Tiere.



> Durch Zoos erleben Menschen Tiere in Gefangenschaft und sehen erniedrigte Tiere. Menschen verstärken durch Zoobesuche ihren Speziesismus, die Herrschaft des Menschen über die anderen Tiere.


Irgendwann steht man bei manchen Arten vor der Wahl: Zoo mit wenigen  artgerechten Bedingungen oder eben das Aussterben der Art.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht davon was das Kilo bei Rewe und Co kostet.



Okay, Missverständlich. Wenn jemand, wie du vom Preis für "Schweinefleisch" pro kg spricht, dann gehe ich erstmal davon aus, dass er den Kilopreis für Schweinefleisch meint. In einem Thread zum Thema "Endverbraucher" den für Endverbraucher.
Darauf, dass stattdessen der Preis für Schlachter für Schweine inkl. der nicht als Fleisch verkaufbaren Teile gemeint war, muss man erstmal kommen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn die Lebensräume nicht vor der Zerstörung gerettet werden können?
> 
> Das Eis, besonders am Nordpol schmilzt immer mehr und schneller. Ich glaube nicht das wir das aufhalten können.
> Und dann gibt es z.B. für den Eisbären nur noch eine Chance zur Rettung seiner Art:  Zoos!



Und? Was nützt diese Rettung dann? Ökologisch ist eine Art, deren Lebensraum nicht mehr existiert, wertlos und den einzelnen Eisbären interessiert die "Rettung seiner Art" allenfalls solange, bis der Begattungsakt vorbei ist. Was bleibt ist ein Museumsstück, dass zur Belustigung von Menschen ausgestellt wird. Das aber lebt und sich in seinem Museum nicht unbedingt wohl fühlt. Sollen wir auch indigene Völker, deren Kultur vom Aussterben bedroht ist, in Schaustellungen sperren, wo ihre Lebensweise künstlich erhalten wird?

(Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich gegen Zoos insgesamt bin. Sie tragen viel dazu bei, Menschen für Natur zu begeistern und das hilft in der Tat. Außerdem sind sie verglichen mit manch anderer Freizeitbeschäftigung ökologisch viel weniger schädlich. Aber ihr Beitrag zum Artenschutz hilft nur sehr selten dem Naturschutz und in den meisten Fällen eher den Zoos, weil sie was exotisches zeigen. Da wäre eine Auswahl der Schauobjekte nach der Möglichkeit tierwohlgerechter Haltung oft sinnvoller. Ich persönlich finde z.B. Lamas, die mit Besuchern interagieren, auch interessanter als schlafende Löwen.)




seahawk schrieb:


> Also bist Du auch für die Todesstrafe bei Menschen? Weil ja Sterben besser als in Gefangenschaft leben ist?



Wenn dann ja wohl das genaue Gegenteil: Wenn Gefangenschaft unangenehmer ist (ist sie zweifelslos, Hoffnung wäre ein anderer Aspekt), dann wäre sie als STRAFE wohl gegenüber einem angenehmen Tod vorzuziehen, schließlich soll eine Strafe eben gerade nicht angenehm sein.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und? Was nützt diese Rettung dann? Ökologisch ist eine Art, deren Lebensraum nicht mehr existiert, wertlos und den einzelnen Eisbären interessiert die "Rettung seiner Art" allenfalls solange, bis der Begattungsakt vorbei ist. Was bleibt ist ein Museumsstück, dass zur Belustigung von Menschen ausgestellt wird. Das aber lebt und sich in seinem Museum nicht unbedingt wohl fühlt.


Für mich ist eine Art, gehalten unter nicht optimalen Bedingungen, immer noch besser als gar keine Art. Die ist nämlich dann für immer verschwunden und nicht wieder zurückzuholen.



> Sollen wir auch indigene Völker, deren Kultur vom Aussterben bedroht ist, in Schaustellungen sperren, wo ihre Lebensweise künstlich erhalten wird?


Die haben Reservate.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die haben Reservate.


Ist jetzt auch nicht der Riesenunterschied.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (16. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hat u.a. auch praktische Gründe. Meine Frau und mein Sohn wollten nicht auf Fleisch verzichten und es war immer umständlich für mich extra zu kochen.


Okay. Danke für die ehrliche Antwort.


> Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Threshold. Fleisch essen gehört zur Natur des Menschen. Und ohne dem wären wir nicht das geworden was wir heute sind.
> Aber man kann sich, wie schon geschrieben, bewußter ernähren und dabei auch was für das Tierwohl tun.


Was hat denn aber die Vergangenheit für eine Relevanz für die heutige Zeit? Der Mensch hat sich von Jäger*in und Sammler*in weiterentwickelt und hat neben "Tierhaltung" auch Ackerbau entwickelt. Und heutzutage weiß mensch, dass vegane Ernährung einschließlich Vitamin B12 Supplementierung ebenso gesund ist wie "konventionelle"/karnistische Ernährungsform. Heutzutage ist vegane Ernährung sogar sehr einfach. Es gibt viele vegane Nahrungsmittel, Zubereitungs- und Konservierungsmöglichkeiten. Es haben ja auch schon viele Menschen vegan gelebt und offenbar wird die Zahl der Veganer*innen sogar größer. Diese würden also gegen ihre Natur leben? Tatsächlich ist es doch aber so, dass Menschen omnivor leben können, aber nicht müssen.
Naja, tut mensch denn etwas für das Tierwohl, wenn mensch Tiere tötet?



> Es gibt ja Reservate. Aber nicht überall und auch nicht für alle Tiere.


Hieraus ergäbe sich doch aber eine Frage an die Gesellschaften und deren Schwerpunktsetzung. Was sind sie bereit, für andere Tiere zu tun bzw. besser, was für ein Verhältnis zu den anderen Tieren finden sie moralisch vertretbar? Wie stark darf der Eingriff der Gesellschaften in die Natur sein? Da geht es letztlich auch um die menschliche Existenz, da diese von anderen Tieren und Ökosystemen abhängig ist.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt auch nicht der Riesenunterschied.


Als Alternative wäre dann nur noch möglich in die moderne Zivilisation einzutreten. Falls sie das wollen.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Was hat denn aber die Vergangenheit für eine Relevanz für die heutige Zeit? Der Mensch hat sich von Jäger*in und Sammler*in weiterentwickelt und hat neben "Tierhaltung" auch Ackerbau entwickelt. Und heutzutage weiß mensch, dass vegane Ernährung einschließlich Vitamin B12 Supplementierung ebenso gesund ist wie "konventionelle"/karnistische Ernährungsform. Heutzutage ist vegane Ernährung sogar sehr einfach. Es gibt viele vegane Nahrungsmittel, Zubereitungs- und Konservierungsmöglichkeiten. Es haben ja auch schon viele Menschen vegan gelebt und offenbar wird die Zahl der Veganer*innen sogar größer. Diese würden also gegen ihre Natur leben? Tatsächlich ist es doch aber so, dass Menschen omnivor leben können, aber nicht müssen.


Ja heutzutage kann der Mensch auch vegan leben. Wenn er will.



> Naja, tut mensch denn etwas für das Tierwohl, wenn mensch Tiere tötet?


Aber das ist ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang. Tiere untereinander fressen sich ja auch.
Solange das schnell und ohne Qualen geschieht ist das für mich normal.
Nur die Massentierhaltung ist das Problem.



> Hieraus ergäbe sich doch aber eine Frage an die Gesellschaften und deren Schwerpunktsetzung. Was sind sie bereit, für andere Tiere zu tun bzw. besser, was für ein Verhältnis zu den anderen Tieren finden sie moralisch vertretbar? Wie stark darf der Eingriff der Gesellschaften in die Natur sein? Da geht es letztlich auch um die menschliche Existenz, da diese von anderen Tieren und Ökosystemen abhängig ist.


Würden sich alle Länder an Tier - und Umweltschutz halten, wäre das schon ein riesiger Fortschritt.
Mir ist bewußt das es auch in Deutschland noch Mißstände gibt. Die gilt es zu beheben und mit gutem Beispiel voran zugehen.
Aber manche Länder haben überhaupt kein Tierschutz.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> n aber die Vergangenheit für eine Relevanz für die heutige Zeit? Der Mensch hat sich von Jäger*in und Sammler*in weiterentwickelt und hat neben "Tierhaltung" auch Ackerbau entwickelt. Und heutzutage weiß mensch, dass vegane Ernährung einschließlich Vitamin B12 Supplementierung ebenso gesund ist wie "konventionelle"/karnistische Ernährungsform.


Nein.
Das gilt zumindest nicht für (Klein)Kinder und schon gar nicht für Babies. Die müssen mindestens vegetarisch (inkl. Muttermilch) ernährt werden. Ist für mich auch ein Beweis, dass der Mensch nicht grundsätzlich für vegane Ernährung gemacht ist.


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist vegane Ernährung sogar sehr einfach. Es gibt viele vegane Nahrungsmittel, Zubereitungs- und Konservierungsmöglichkeiten. Es haben ja auch schon viele Menschen vegan gelebt und offenbar wird die Zahl der Veganer*innen sogar größer. Diese würden also gegen ihre Natur leben? Tatsächlich ist es doch aber so, dass Menschen omnivor leben können, aber nicht müssen.


Fleischkonsum gehört zur Evolution des Menschen. Ohne hätte sich nie sein Gehirn so weit entwickelt und wir wären heute diejnigen, die auf der Weide grasen und Fleisch geben oder zumindest noch auf den Bäumen hocken und grunzen würden
Für's Gehirn mag das heute zwar irrelevant sein, wohl aber für andere Aspekte. Eiweißmangel ist so eine Sache, fast noch schwerwiegender ist der Mangel an spezifischen Omega-Fettsäuren. Die kriegt man sonst nur über Präparate in den Körper. Und bevor ich so'n Zeugs zu mir nehme, esse ich doch lieber 1x pro Woche Fisch, sorry.


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Naja, tut mensch denn etwas für das Tierwohl, wenn mensch Tiere tötet?


Das Töten von Tieren kann verschiedene Gründe haben, nicht nur Ernährung.
Der Überbestand von Wildsäuren und Rehen schadet den Wäldern und landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen, da hilft nur Bejagung und Kontrolle der Population. 
Da geht's schlicht um den Erhalt des Ökosystems.

Und wer noch nie eine Fliege oder Mücke zerdeppert hat, der möge doch bitte als erstes die Hand heben.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Es gibt viele vegane Nahrungsmittel, Zubereitungs- und Konservierungsmöglichkeiten.



Da ist aber eine Menge an Zusatzstoffen drin.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist aber eine Menge an Zusatzstoffen drin.



Nicht zwingend. man kann z.B: Obst und Gemüse einmachen, da ist dann die Frucht, Wasser und Zucker dabei oder bei deftigen Dingen Essig und Gewürze.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Überbestand von Wildsäuren und Rehen schadet den Wäldern und landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen, da hilft nur Bejagung und Kontrolle der Population.
> Da geht's schlicht um den Erhalt des Ökosystems.



Wobei das bei Pflanzen auch absurd ist. Da wird zum einen über sterbende Bäume geklagt und zum anderen Bäume ausgerissen, weil die hier nicht heimisch sind und andere Arten verdrängen. Dabei scheinen die doch offensichtlich besser angepasst zu sein. 

Wie viel Gruen braucht der Blaue Planet? - ZDFmediathek
Duerre Zeiten - Der Kampf ums Wasser - ZDFmediathek

drehscheibe vom 15. Juli 2020 - ZDFheute (17:34)




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend. man kann z.B: Obst und Gemüse einmachen, da ist dann die Frucht, Wasser und Zucker dabei oder bei deftigen Dingen Essig und Gewürze.



Schau mal bei den veganen Fertigprodukten hinten drauf, was da alles an E-Nummern steht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2020)

Hab leider im Moment nur vegetarisches da, aber da ist nix mit E drin.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2020)

Pauschale Panik vor "E-Nummern" ist aber auch unangebracht. Viele "Zusatzstoffe", die "natürlich" sind, also auch in der freien Natur in ihrer chemischen Form vorkommen, müssen als "E-Nummern" angegeben werden, wenn man sie Produkten zugibt. 
Natürlich gilt auch und gerade bei Lebensmitteln auch "Augen auf beim Autokauf!", aber eine pauschale Verdammung moderner Lebensmitteltechnologie greift dann doch zu kurz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt auch nicht der Riesenunterschied.



Doch, eigentlich schon, auch wenn beides nicht schön ist. Aber wir reden nicht über Reservate für bedrohte Tierarten, sondern von einigen dutzend m² Käfig für ein Tier von der Größe eines Menschen. Beispiel: Erdferkel. Mit 60-80 kg ungefähr die Masse eines Menschen, mit 10-30 km täglicher Wanderung wesentlich mehr Mobilität. Und in Zoos in schöner Regelmäßigkeit für sein gesamtes Leben auf der Fläche einer durchschnittlichen Wohnung eingesperrt, weil die Nachtierhäuser nunmal wenig Platz haben. Deswegen die ganz ehrlich gemeinte Frage, ob jemand wirklich glaubt, dass er den Tieren damit etwas gutes tut? Eine Art der Art wegen im Zoo zu erhalten (und nicht wegen ihrer ökologischen Funktion) ist nichts, was man für die Natur macht. Das ist nur etwas für Menschen und die Tiere leiden genauso darunter, wie Nutztiere, die nur für die Versorgung des Menschen existieren. Beziehungsweise je nach Art und Vergleichsobjekt leiden einige sogar mehr, da beispielsweise die Haltungsbedingungen nahezu sämtlicher Raubtiere in Zoos weitaus stärker von der Lebensweise abweichen, die selbige in der freien Natur wählen würde, als die eines Bio-Rinds auf der Weide. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die meisten unserer Nutz- und Haustierrassen nach mehreren Jahrtausenden Zucht so degeneriert sind, dass sie sowieso nur noch zu einem Bruchteil der arttypischen Verhaltensweisen ihrer Urahnen in der Lage sind und zwar vor allem zu den Mustern, die auf einem Bauernhof eben nicht für Probleme sorgten.)

Ich sehe da erhlich gesagt keinen Unterschied, ob sich eine Giraffe für meine Unterhaltung unter den ewig gleichen drei Bäume die Zunge aus dem Hals streckt, weil sie in ihrem ganzen Leben nie etwas besseres zu tun haben wird, als zu prüfen, ob endlich ein weiteres Blatt bis in Reichweite runterhängt, oder ob einem Schwein für mein Steak der Hals umgedreht wird (solange letzteres schnell und schmerzfrei geschieht, versteht sich). In beiden Fällen wurden diese Tiere für meine Bedürnisse gezeugt, geboren, großgezogen und gehalten und auch ihr Tod ist letztlich nur ein Konsequenz aus meinen Bedürfnissen. Jetzt kann man sich allgemein (und höchst subjektiv) überlegen, ob es das Wert ist, aber wie man für einen von beiden Tiernutzungsformen zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen kann, als für die andere, ist mir ein Rätsel.

(Aber gut: "Tierschutz"-Veganer verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Eine Kuh zu halten und zu melken ist böse, aber den Dung der gleichen Kuh zu nehmen, damit auch nach mehr als 3-4 Jahren die Bio-Karotte wachsen kann ist okay? Und der Imker soll doch bitte weiter dafür sorgen, dass die guten Birnen bestäubt werden und wachsen können, aber wehe er verkauft den Honig?)




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Pauschale Panik vor "E-Nummern" ist aber auch unangebracht. Viele "Zusatzstoffe", die "natürlich" sind, also auch in der freien Natur in ihrer chemischen Form vorkommen, müssen als "E-Nummern" angegeben werden, wenn man sie Produkten zugibt.



Gar nichts muss als E-Nummer angegeben werden. Die sind nichts weiter als eine verkürzte Schreibweise, wenn der Hersteller Platz sparen möchte. Aber er darf die Zutat jederzeit auch ausschreiben. Und das wird wegen der E-Phobie der Konsumenten auch soweit wie irgend möglich gemacht. Deswegen ist in gekaufter Marmelade nur noch "Zitronensäure" aber kein "E330" mehr drin, statt diversen "E62x" "Hefeextrakt" im Fertigfraß und als Stabilisator dient nicht mehr "E412", sondern "Guakernmehl".


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Aber gut: "Tierschutz"-Veganer verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Eine Kuh zu halten und zu melken ist böse, aber den Dung der gleichen Kuh zu nehmen, damit auch nach mehr als 3-4 Jahren die Bio-Karotte wachsen kann ist okay? Und der Imker soll doch bitte weiter dafür sorgen, dass die guten Birnen bestäubt werden und wachsen können, aber wehe er verkauft den Honig?)



Endet ja nicht schon an diesen Punkt.
Vergessen sollte man auch nicht das es scheinbar auch völlig ok ist unzählige Hektar Lebensraum für Tiere und Natur in Südamerika zu vernichten, nur das Veganer Früchte aus Monokulturen von Avocados, Mangos, Bananen, usw. essen können und sich nicht nur ganzjährig von rein regionalen Sauerkraut, Gurken, Kartoffeln und Saisonerdbeeren ernähren müssen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (17. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber das ist ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang.


Mensch könnte behaupten, dass der Mensch seit langer, langer Zeit Kriege führt, wäre ein natürlicher Vorgang. Zum Glück ist die Mehrheit doch aber gegenteiliger Meinung und favorisiert Frieden, wenn sich dies auch nicht in aktueller Politik zwingend widerspiegelt. Für Frieden/Demilitarisierung kann mensch sich dennoch ebenso einsetzen, wie für die Abschaffung von Tierausbeutung. Zumal es auch für letzteres gute Gründe gibt. Sogar Du willst ja die Ausmaße eindämmen und siehst in aktueller Tierhaltung ja eine gewisse Problematik.


> Tiere untereinander fressen sich ja auch.


Was den Menschen aber von den anderen Tieren unterscheidet, ist seine Fähigkeit zur Bildung von Ethiken und moralischen Einordnungen und die Fähigkeit, sich gesund vegan zu ernähren. Raubtiere haben all das hingegen nicht. Insofern geht es hier um die Bewertung menschlichen Handelns nicht um die anderer Tiere.


> Solange das schnell und ohne Qualen geschieht ist das für mich normal. Nur die Massentierhaltung ist das Problem.


Einsperren, Transporte, Tötung usw, bedeutet Qualen. Insofern ist für mich nicht nur die Massentierhaltung ein Problem. Zumal Biohaltung ein perfides Geschmäckle hat: "Glückliche" Tiere töten. Wer will glückliche Hunde töten? Aber eigens als glückliche bezeichnete Rinder zu töten wäre okay?


> Würden sich alle Länder an Tier - und Umweltschutz halten, wäre das schon ein riesiger Fortschritt.


Wenn mensch die Gesetze betrachtet, beginnt die Willkür des Menschen über "Nutztiere" bereits da, wo jene Eigentum sein dürfen und aufgrund "vernünftiger" Gründe getötet werden dürfen. So wird Tieren grundsätzlich ihr Interesse an Leben ignoriert.


> Mir ist bewußt das es auch in Deutschland noch Mißstände gibt. Die gilt es zu beheben und mit gutem Beispiel voran zugehen.
> Aber manche Länder haben überhaupt kein Tierschutz


Angesichts der wahnsinnigen Normalität der Tierproduktion, die Millionen an getöteten Tieren in Deutschland, finde ich es doch vermessen, deutsche Zustände zu relativieren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nein.
> Das gilt zumindest nicht für (Klein)Kinder und schon gar nicht für Babies. Die müssen mindestens vegetarisch (inkl. Muttermilch) ernährt werden. Ist für mich auch ein Beweis, dass der Mensch nicht grundsätzlich für vegane Ernährung gemacht ist.


Das stimmt so nicht. Das wird in den Ernährungswissenschaften kontrovers diskutiert. Wenn Du nach Ernährungsempfehlungen suchst, kommt es darauf an, auf welche Quellen Du Dich beziehst. Die DGE bspw. ist da sehr konservativ. Es gibt allerdings ernährungswissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, die besagen, dass eine gut geplante vegane Ernährung gegenüber einer ausgewogenen omnivoren Ernährung GENAUSO empfehlenswert ist, wie bspw. hier nachzulesen ist:


			
				Vegan Health schrieb:
			
		

> In their 5th Edition (2004) of the Pediatric Nutrition Handbook, the American Academy of Pediatrics says:
> 
> Children exhibit good growth and thrive on most lacto-ovo vegetarian and vegan diets when they are well planned and supplemented appropriately. (Chapter 12: Nutrition Aspects of Vegetarian Diets, p. 194)
> 
> ...


Quelle: Pregnancy, Infants, and Children &#8211; Vegan Health



Two-Face schrieb:


> Fleischkonsum gehört zur Evolution des Menschen. Ohne hätte sich nie sein Gehirn so weit entwickelt und wir wären heute diejnigen, die auf der Weide grasen und Fleisch geben oder zumindest noch auf den Bäumen hocken und grunzen würden


Was für die historische Entwicklung relevant gewesen sein mag ...


> Für's Gehirn mag das heute zwar irrelevant sein, wohl aber für andere Aspekte.


... Dito! Wir leben schließlich heute und nicht im Steinzeitalter! 


> Eiweißmangel ist so eine Sache


Proteinmangel durch vegane Ernährung ist ein Mythos. Pflanzliche Quellen geben genügend verschiedene Proteine her. Bspw. Hülsenfrüchte (Bohnen, Erbsen, Linsen) und Vollkorngetreide kombiniert, decken diverse Proteinbedarfe ab. Es gibt diverse Spitzensportler*innen die vegan leben und in ihrem Sport sehr erfolgreich sind. Siehe auch:
Vegane Sportler - Vegane Weltmeister & Spitzensportler (Update 2020)


> fast noch schwerwiegender ist der Mangel an spezifischen Omega-Fettsäuren. Die kriegt man sonst nur über Präparate in den Körper. Und bevor ich so'n Zeugs zu mir nehme, esse ich doch lieber 1x pro Woche Fisch, sorry.


Das stimmt so nicht. Siehe auch:
Protein Part 1&#8212;Basics &#8211; Vegan Health


> Das Töten von Tieren kann verschiedene Gründe haben, nicht nur Ernährung.
> Der Überbestand von Wildsäuren und Rehen schadet den Wäldern und landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen, da hilft nur Bejagung und Kontrolle der Population.
> Da geht's schlicht um den Erhalt des Ökosystems.


Das stimmt. Sie werden auch für Kosmetika, Potenzmittel, Medikamente, Kleidung usw. getötet. Bei Wald/Landbesitzer*innen herrscht oftmals das Interesse vor, zu jagen. Um Tiere jagen zu können, wird durch Futtermittel im Winter versucht, die Tierzahl zu erhalten. Desweiteren gäbe es mehr Raubtiere, die Rehe, Wildschweine etc. essen würden, wenn sie nicht bejagt würden oder die Landschaft nicht so zersiedelt werden würde. Interessanterweise machen u.a. Tierhalter*innen/ausbeuter*innen selbst Druck, bspw. Wölfe zu bejagen. Schließlich soll der Mensch die "Nutztiere" töten, nicht der Wolf. Die Tierhalter*innen wollen Profit machen.


> Und wer noch nie eine Fliege oder Mücke zerdeppert hat, der möge doch bitte als erstes die Hand heben.


Wobei Du wohl nicht das geplante Züchten, Quälen und Töten von Rindern und Schweinen u.ä. mit dem "Zerdeppern" einer Mücke gleichsetzen willst, oder?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den veganen Fertigprodukten hinten drauf, was da alles an E-Nummern steht.


Schau mal bei OMNIVOREN Fertigprodukten hinten drauf, was da alles an E-Nummern steht. Und nun?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Aber gut: "Tierschutz"-Veganer verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Eine Kuh zu halten und zu melken ist böse, aber den Dung der gleichen Kuh zu nehmen, damit auch nach mehr als 3-4 Jahren die Bio-Karotte wachsen kann ist okay? Und der Imker soll doch bitte weiter dafür sorgen, dass die guten Birnen bestäubt werden und wachsen können, aber wehe er verkauft den Honig?)


Veganismus in einem Land, in dem Speziesismus und Tierausbeutung herrscht, kann nicht 100% umgesetzt werden. Deswegen wird in diesem Kontext von LeidVERMEIDUNG gesprochen. Die gute Nachricht ist ja, dass es mehr Veganer*innen gibt und sich auch entsprechend um vegane Anbaualternativen bemüht wird - wie bspw. hier: PlantAge
Für den Erhalt von Bienen und Insekten wäre mehr Bioveganer Anbau ebenso sehr von Vorteil. Es gibt übrigens auch Wildbienen ...


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Endet ja nicht schon an diesen Punkt.
> Vergessen sollte man auch nicht das es scheinbar auch völlig ok ist unzählige Hektar Lebensraum für Tiere und Natur in Südamerika zu vernichten, nur das Veganer Früchte aus Monokulturen von Avocados, Mangos, Bananen, usw. essen können und sich nicht nur ganzjährig von rein regionalen Sauerkraut, Gurken, Kartoffeln und Saisonerdbeeren ernähren müssen.


Was natürlich NUR Veganer*innen machen und keinesfalls AUCH Omnivore?  Die Beschäftigung mit Landwirtschaft, Ernährung, Klima und Umwelt kann durchaus dazu führen, sich nicht nur dazu entscheiden, sich vegan zu ernähren sondern auch Importfrüchte zu vermeiden.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Antwort von *-Shorty-* an. Und dann noch: Wenn es vegane "Extrimist*innen" gäbe, wärest Du dann fleischessende*r "Extremist*in", *seahawk*? Oder wären Extremist*innen nur "DIE Anderen", weil sie eine vom Mainstream abweichende Meinung/Haltung vertreten?



Nein ich bin ein Tiermassenmörder.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (17. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nein ich bin ein Tiermassenmörder.



Okay, das klingt auch übel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Endet ja nicht schon an diesen Punkt.
> Vergessen sollte man auch nicht das es scheinbar auch völlig ok ist unzählige Hektar Lebensraum für Tiere und Natur in Südamerika zu vernichten, nur das Veganer Früchte aus Monokulturen von Avocados, Mangos, Bananen, usw. essen können und sich nicht nur ganzjährig von rein regionalen Sauerkraut, Gurken, Kartoffeln und Saisonerdbeeren ernähren müssen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Veganer einen überproportionalen Anteil an Tropenflächen für ihre Ernährung brauchen. Durch die Futtermittelimporte und Lateinamerikanische Rinderhaltung kommen da auch bei omnivorer Lebensweise schnell riesige Rodungsgebiete zusammen, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Und aufpassen kann ein Veganer genauso bzw. die Mehrheit derselbigen wird es vermutlich genauso nicht machen, wie die Mehrheit der nicht-Veganer. Ist halt nur etwas peinlicher, als wenn man ganz offen zugibt, sich selbst über Tiere zu stellen  .
Aber z.B. Linsen und Bohnen, die sowieso weitaus besser schmecken als Tofu, wachsen bei uns wunderbar und nicht ohne Grund besteht deine Liste von Importnahrungsmitteln nur aus Obst, das sowieso nie die Hauptgrundlage einer Ernährung ist. Sowas kauft man, weil es lecker ist und das gilt sowohl für Fleisch- als auch für Keinfleischfresser. Selbst Wölfe mögen Beeren.




EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Das wird in den Ernährungswissenschaften kontrovers diskutiert. Wenn Du nach Ernährungsempfehlungen suchst, kommt es darauf an, auf welche Quellen Du Dich beziehst. Die DGE bspw. ist da sehr konservativ. Es gibt allerdings ernährungswissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, die besagen, dass eine gut geplante vegane Ernährung gegenüber einer ausgewogenen omnivoren Ernährung GENAUSO empfehlenswert ist, wie bspw. hier nachzulesen ist:
> 
> Quelle: Pregnancy, Infants, and Children &#8211; Vegan Health



Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen. Dafür hat unangemessene Ernährung schon zu oft irreparable Schäden bei Kindern angerichtet.

Bereits deine garantiert nicht omnivor-vorbelastete, sondern eher cherrypicking betreibende Quelle (2 Zeilen aus einem ganzen Buch ) zitiert "exhibit good growth ... on most vegetarian and vegan diets when ... supplemented appropriately." nicht "exhibit equal growth on all vegan diets without supplementation" sowie "appropriately planned vegetarian, including vegan, diets are ... appropriate for all stages of the life cycle, including pregnancy, lactation, infancy, childhood, adolescence, older adulthood, and for athletes" nicht "appropriately planned vegan diets are appopriate for pregnancy, lactation and infancy". Das sind grundverschiedene Aussagen. Das zweite Zitat spricht über vegetarische Ernährungsweise in einer ganzen Reihe von Lebensabschnitten, wobei vegane Ernährung und frühe Kindheit jeweils nur eine Untergruppe sind, aber keineswegs besagt wird, dass jede Untergruppe mit jeder anderen eindeutig verknüpft ist. Die Aussagen "vegetarische, nicht vegane Ernährung ist für alle" und "vegane Ernährung ist für Erwachsene, nicht für Kinder" stecken definitiv drin, aber über "vegane Ernährung für Kleinkinder" wird keine eindeutige Aussage gemacht. Und das erste Zitat vermischt auch diffus Vegetarismus und Veganismus und packt dann noch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel oben drauf, was den ganzen Satz komplett entwertet. Denn man kann alle essentiellen Nährstoffe ergänzen, damit ist auch eine Ernährung nur synthetisiertem Zucker für jeden geeignet. Aber eine rein vegane Ernährung ohne tierische/tier-ähnliche Ergänzungsmittel ist für Kleinkinder schädlich und bereits bei rein vegetarischer Ernährung kann man viel falsch machen.

Das einige Ökotrophologen "kontrovers" darüber diskutieren, wieviel Defizit in der körperlichen und geistigen Entwicklung denn nun relevant wäre oder wieviel Chemie man als zwingenden Bestandteil in einer Ernährung einplanen sollte, ändert daran rein gar nichts. Wer die kommenden und gehenden allgemeinen Ernährungstipps der letzten Jahrzehnte verfolgt hat (oder einmal mit Studenten dieses Fachbereichs gemeinsame Veranstaltungen besuchen musste), der weiß, dass zwischen "wird kontrovers diskutiert" und "kann man als Grundlage für die eigene Gesundheit nehmen" noch mindestens 10 Jahre Bewährungsprobe "die sagen, das wäre so, aber ob das stimmt, wird sich zeigen müssen" liegen.

(Was jetzt nicht per se eine Kritik an den Forschungsergebnissen dieses Fachbereichs sein soll, wohl aber an die Art und Weise, wie diese jedes einzelne Mal in die Populärwissenschaft geschweige denn nicht-wissenschaftliche Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. Man kann halt nicht mit Menschen experimentieren und die beobachtbaren Unterschiede haben verdammt viele Korrelationen. Aber genau deswegen sollte man sich tunlichst mit Kausalaussagen und "gesicherten" Aussagen zu großen Abweichungen von etablierten Ernährungsmustern zurückhalten. Sonst verteufelt man wieder Eier für 20 Jahre, weil man die Mechanismen der Colesterinaufnahme und Verabreitung im Menschen gar nicht kennt, oder redet alle fünf Jahre wieder über Rotwein. Fakt ist halt leider, dass der Null-Datenschutz und die riesigen Medizinbudgets in den USA eine riesige Datengrundlage zum Thema schlechte Ernährung geschaffen haben, die es erlaubt, nahezu jede bewusst abweichende Diät - von Steinzeit über Atkins bis Vegan - als statistisch gesünder zu präsentieren. Aber das sagt wenig über die kausale Wirkungsweisen verschiedener durchdachter Ernährungen aus und wenn das Feld der gut erforschten Erwachsenen verlässt, kann es ebenso gefährlich werden, wie wenn man Lebenswandelspezifitäten nicht weiter kommuniziert.)



> Veganismus in einem Land, in dem Speziesismus und Tierausbeutung herrscht, kann nicht 100% umgesetzt werden. Deswegen wird in diesem Kontext von LeidVERMEIDUNG gesprochen. Die gute Nachricht ist ja, dass es mehr Veganer*innen gibt und sich auch entsprechend um vegane Anbaualternativen bemüht wird - wie bspw. hier: PlantAge
> Für den Erhalt von Bienen und Insekten wäre mehr Bioveganer Anbau ebenso sehr von Vorteil. Es gibt übrigens auch Wildbienen ...



Ein einem Land, in dem 83 Millionen Menschen ernährt werden müssen und das nicht größer als Deutschland ist, kommst du mit Bioveganem Landbau aber nicht weit. Schon rein Bio wird schwierig, auch wenn es in Kombination mit deutlich reduziertem Fleischkonsum und damit effizienterer Bodennutzung klappen könnte. Aber der Unterschied in der Wirkung zwischen künstlichem (konventionell) und tierischem Dünger (bio) ist auch relativ klein, verglichen mit dem Unterschied zwischen tierischem (bio) und gar keinem. Zudem sind einige essentielle Nährstoffe in bei uns heimischen Pflanzen eben in verdammt geringem Anteil vorhanden. Die kann man in einer Kuh und Käserei aufkonzentrieren oder auf chemischem Wege, aber die Menge an Ausgangsbiomasse wird dadurch nicht weiter verkleinert. Also entweder wechselst du auf Chemo-Vegan und produzierst diverses Zeug im Labor, haust Kunstdünger und genmanipuliertes Saatgut auf die Felder oder du wirst ohne Tierhaltung die Bevölkerung deutlich reduzieren müssen. Wenn ich historische Erträge nehme, vermutlich auf weniger als die Hälfte oder weniger als ein Viertel, damit lokale biovegane Ernährung ausreicht. Klingt für mich jetzt nicht gerade humanistisch.


----------



## Research (18. Juli 2020)

> Wieso sollte es die Gastronomie dann nicht mehr geben? Es gibt jetzt bereits vegane Gastronomie. Dann gäbe es eben mehr vegane.



Eine Nische die von einer Nische gerade so erhalten wird.


Zur veganen Ernährung:
Lustigerweise halten viele Veganer ~5 Jahre durch. Also echte, nicht solche: "Ich Esse keine Fleisch. Fisch und Geflügel sind kein Fleisch!"
Danach sind alle Reserven verbraucht die Leute Qusia tot.
Und delbst dann sind Die die ganze Zeit mit weltweit eingeflogenen Lebensmitteln und Ergänzungspillen am rumhampeln.

Vom Kalorienbedarf wäre pflanzlich besser. Mehr Kalorien pro Fläche.
Da wir aber immer mehr Menschen werden, klappt das irgendwie nicht.
Und das wir den Quark noch verschiffen müssen.

Immigration World Poverty and Gumballs 2010 - Immigration Doesn&#39;t Work - YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCcFNL7EmwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Okay, das klingt auch übel.



Vegan finde ich ja gut und lebe selbst vegetarisch (Milchersatzprodukte sind schwierig) aber bei Zoos habe ich halt eine differenzierte Meinung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Eine Nische die von einer Nische gerade so erhalten wird.
> 
> 
> Zur veganen Ernährung:
> ...



Wie viele davon kennst du persönlich? Oder wenn deine Aussage nicht auf der höchst wissenschaftlichen (*hust*) Methode namens Alltagsempirie beruht: Quelle?

Viele der langjährigen (also >5 Jahre) Veganerinnen und Veganer in meinem Bekanntenkreis benötigen das eine oder andere Zusatzpräparat, ja. Meist wegen vorbestehender gesundheitlicher Dinge. Darin sehe ich aber null Argument gegen eine ausgewogene, planvolle vegane Ernährung. Vor allem nicht wenn ich mir anschaue, wie sehr die "normale" Ernährung krank macht, insbesondere so, wie sie von den meisten Leuten praktiziert wird.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Ich kenne jemanden der hat fast ausschließlich Körnerbrot gegessen.
Die haben sich in seinem Darm schön abgelagert. Hat er eine schwere Entzündung bekommen.
Konnte sie ihm erstmal nen Meter rausnehmen.

Diese ganzen einseitigen Ernährungsweisen, auch gewisse Diäten, davon halte ich gar nichts.
Von veganer Lebensweise auch nichts. Vegetarisch geht ja noch.
Am besten ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung und das heisst für mich von allen etwas.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Vor allem nicht wenn ich mir anschaue, wie sehr die "normale" Ernährung krank macht, insbesondere so, wie sie von den meisten Leuten praktiziert wird.



Das ist ja ein Problem der Industrieländer. Man ernährt sich immer ungesund, weil überall zuviel Fett und Zucker drin ist.
Wer sich ausgewogen und gesund ernährt, muss nicht automatisch auf Fleisch verzichten. Es geht immer darum, wie viel man isst.
Aber die Leute schauen bei Nahrungsmitteln leider nur noch aufn Preis. Hauptsache billig.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Ernaehrungspyramide | Ernaehrungsteller | Vollwertige Ernaehrung - ernaehrung.de

Danach sollte man sich richten. Dann ernährt man sich ausgewogen und richtig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden der hat fast ausschließlich Körnerbrot gegessen.
> Die haben sich in seinem Darm schön abgelagert. Hat er eine schwere Entzündung bekommen.
> Konnte sie ihm erstmal nen Meter rausnehmen.



Ich kannte mal einen, der hat sich beim Kartenspielen totgemischt. Lebt jetzt in Dortmund. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Diese ganzen einseitigen Ernährungsweisen, auch gewisse Diäten, davon halte ich gar nichts.
> Von veganer Lebensweise auch nichts. Vegetarisch geht ja noch.



Du kannst halten, was du willst. Aber zu einer Diskussion solltest du zumindest ein Argument mitbringen, mit dem du deine "Haltung" (sorry, ich hatte Kalauer zum Frühstück) erklärst und untermauerst. Oder? Mir wird jedenfalls nicht klar, WARUM du nichts von einer veganen Lebens- oder Ernährungsweise hältst.



RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung und das heisst für mich von allen etwas.



Ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung jetzt etwas subjektives, so dass das für jeden und jede etwas anderes heissen kann? Oder gibt es objektive, wissenschaftliche Kriterien für eine gesunde Ernährungsweise? (Das eine solche ausgewogen sein muss, ist ja irgendwie klar, daher ist eine "gesunde, ausgewogene Ernährung" etwa so wie "süßer Zucker" oder "alkoholhaltige Spirituose" )


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich kannte mal einen, der hat sich beim Kartenspielen totgemischt. Lebt jetzt in Dortmund.


Wie kann der noch leben wenn er tot ist?



> Du kannst halten, was du willst. Aber zu einer Diskussion solltest du zumindest ein Argument mitbringen, mit dem du deine "Haltung" (sorry, ich hatte Kalauer zum Frühstück) erklärst und untermauerst. Oder? Mir wird jedenfalls nicht klar, WARUM du nichts von einer veganen Lebens- oder Ernährungsweise hältst.
> 
> Ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung jetzt etwas subjektives, so dass das für jeden und jede etwas anderes heissen kann? Oder gibt es objektive, wissenschaftliche Kriterien für eine gesunde Ernährungsweise? (Das eine solche ausgewogen sein muss, ist ja irgendwie klar, daher ist eine "gesunde, ausgewogene Ernährung" etwa so wie "süßer Zucker" oder "alkoholhaltige Spirituose" )


Für mich ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung die, womit man durch die Aufnahme von Nahrung, alle wichtigen Nährstoffe zu sich aufnimmt und abdeckt.
Und vegan ist das ja scheinbar nur mit Zusatzprodukten - und Chemiepanschereien möglich.
Gerade für Säuglinge und kleine Kinder sehr ungeeignet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Problem der Industrieländer. Man ernährt sich immer ungesund, weil überall zuviel Fett und Zucker drin ist.
> Wer sich ausgewogen und gesund ernährt, muss nicht automatisch auf Fleisch verzichten. Es geht immer darum, wie viel man isst.
> Aber die Leute schauen bei Nahrungsmitteln leider nur noch aufn Preis. Hauptsache billig.



Viele Leute müssen halt vor allem auf den Preis gucken, weil das Zwiebelleder am Ende des Monats derart leer ist, dass es einen nicht mal mehr zum Weinen bringen kann. Zumindest implizit ist dieses Argument immer auch Armen-Bashing, deswegen halte ich auch nix von Mist wie dieser "Tierwohl-Abgabe". Aber das nur am Rande.
Ja, das ist ein Wohlstandsproblem. Aber eben dennoch kein Argument gegen Vegetarismus/Veganismus. Solange die "Durchschnittsernährung" absoluter Mist ist, hat man keine argumentative Grundlage, vegetarische und vegane Ernährungsweisen anzugreifen. Zumal die entsprechenden Angriffe in aller Regel auch eher von Leuten kommen, die mangels weitergehender Ahnung eben auch genau den krankmachendsten Ausprägungen der "normalen" Ernährung frönen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2020)

Warum sollte man die vegane Ernährung angreifen?
Ich kritisiere dabei nur, dass die Produkte meines Erachtens alle viel zu teuer sind.
Da kostet das Käse Ersatz Produkt doppelt so viel wie das aus Milch und wenn man schaut, was da drin ist, sind das nur billigste Produkte.
Die Veganer lassen sich meiner Meinung nach abzocken.
Und natürlich die Fleisch Ersatzprodukte, die nur aus Chemie bestehen. Das muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die vegane Ernährung angreifen?[...]



Wird doch ständig getan. Ist auch ein super simples psychologisches Phänomen: allein die Existenz von Menschen, die es anders machen als man selbst, stellt die vermeintliche Gewissheit, dass man schon alles richtig macht, auf der richtigen Seite steht und man sich wenigstens um das Thema keine Sorgen machen muss, in Frage. Insbesondere innerlich eher unsichere Menschen reagieren dann gerne mal mit Beissreflexen auf diese als Bedrohung für die Stabilität des eigenen "Systems" (also das, was unser Selbstbild, unser Selbstvertrauen, unseren - wahrgenommenen - Platz in der Gesellschaft etc. etc. ausmacht) wahrgenommene Präsenz. Bei von der Heteronormativität abweichenden geschlechtlichen oder sexuellen Identitäten genau das gleiche.

Auf einen pseudowissenschaftlichen bzw. pseudorationalen Angriff hatte ich ja direkt geantwortet und meine Argumentation auch darauf bezogen: solange die meisten Menschen sich "normal" ernähren und davon krank werden, kann man schlecht andere Ernährungsformen niedermachen, die zumindest nicht mehr krank machen. Dir habe ich keine "Angriffe" unterstellt, nur falls du das so wahrgenommen haben solltest 



Threshold schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich kritisiere dabei nur, dass die Produkte meines Erachtens alle viel zu teuer sind.
> Da kostet das Käse Ersatz Produkt doppelt so viel wie das aus Milch und wenn man schaut, was da drin ist, sind das nur billigste Produkte.
> Die Veganer lassen sich meiner Meinung nach abzocken.
> Und natürlich die Fleisch Ersatzprodukte, die nur aus Chemie bestehen. Das muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.



Ich habe grundsätzlich kein Problem damit, "Chemie" zu essen, so lange mir klar ist, dass es welche ist und sie mir nicht heimlich untergejubelt wird. Nahrungsmittelchemie ist nicht böse, genau wie Gentechnik. Im Gegenteil, beides hat unglaubliches Potential zum Wohle der Menschheit und ist in Bezug auf Nachhaltigkeit (on the long run) unverzichtbar. Ihr Einsatz muss halt nur gut kontrolliert werden und transparent sein.
Ansonsten: ja klar, so lange es noch kein absolutes Überangebot gibt, kann die Nahrungsmittelindustrie natürlich horrende Summen für solche Ersatzprodukte verlangen und auch bekommen. Ich stecke allerdings nicht tief genug in betriebswirtschaftlicher Kalkulation drin, um beurteilen zu können, ob trotz billigster Rohstoffe die Produktion vegetarischer/veganer Ersatzprodukte aufgrund kleinerer Produktionsmengen nicht evtl. tatsächlich substantiell teurer ist als die Herstellung von Fleischprodukten in gigantischen Mengen. Skaleneffekte und so.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juli 2020)

Die einzige Wahrheit über Fleisch ist schlicht und ergreifend diejenige, dass der Mensch sich mit tierischem Protein besser entwickelt. Lässt sich auch in der Anthropologie aufzeigen, der Mensch hat immer die Nähe zu Quellen tierischen Proteins gesucht, entweder durch Jagd, Zugang zu an Fischen reichen Gewässern oder Nutzviehhaltung. Und für tausende Jahre war das überhaupt kein Problem. Das Problem heute ist der Fleischkonsum der weit über den Bedarf hinausgeht weil Fleisch auf einmal billig ist und nicht wie früher etwas besonderes - und um den Bedarf zu decken muss eben, so die Logik, Massentierhaltung her, damit das überhaupt aufrecht erhalten werden kann.

Wollen wir was ändern, dann ist der Appell an den Endverbraucher der absolut falsche Weg - zumindest, wenn er nicht durch politische Richtlinien begleitet wird (Grüße gehen raus an NRWs Landwirtschaftsministerin Ursula Heinen-Esser...). Solange es keine Regulation dieses Marktes gibt wird sich nichts ändern, vor allem wenn der Wille fehlt. Zu vielen Menschen fehlt das Bewusstsein, oder die monetäre Möglichkeit sich Fleisch aus nachhaltiger Zucht leisten zu können. Wenn man WIRKLICH was ändern wollte, dann nimmt man 10-20 Millionen € in die Hand, macht ein Forschungsprojekt mit Larven, Insekten, was halt kreucht und fleucht und schaut, was man hier effizient züchten kann. Sowas gibts ja bereits und dort wird massiv weniger Wasser & Fläche verbraucht und unfassbar viel weniger Abfall (tierische Ausscheidungen) produziert. Sowas könnte den Proteinbedarf an tierischem Protein decken und wäre weitaus weniger schädlich für das Klima.

Jaaaa, aber das ist ja Wurmfleisch...
Pff hat auch keiner das Pferd aus der Lasagne geschmeckt und es gibt mehr als genug Bürger die glauben Wurst kommt vom Metzger und nicht vom Schwein. Das sind gesellschaftliche Vorurteile weils "eklig" ist. Mal gesehen wie Blutwurst gemacht wird, oder Schweinezunge gegessen? Dem Hackfleisch an der Theke sieht man doch auch nicht direkt an was da verwurstet wurde. Wir könnten soviel wenn wir wollten. Wir könnten mehr kontrollieren um DioxinEier zu verhindern, wir wissen doch seit Jahren, dass Schlachtereien von Billiglöhnern betrieben werden, wir wissen doch seit Jahren, dass wir ein Gülleproblem kriegen, dass wir den Boden an manchen Orten durch die Entnahme von zuviel Grundwasser zu sehr verdichten und so dessen Regeneration behindern...
Wir wissen das doch alles aber wir machen immer noch so weiter. Und dann soll der Appell an den Endverbraucher helfen? Nur weil Politikbimbos wie die Klöckner Verantwortung abgeben wollen und sich nicht mit der Lobby anlegen wollen?

Bühne Frei für Hubert Aiwanger:


> Für Aiwanger ist Fleisch nicht generell zu billig: &#8222;Teuer heißt nicht automatisch besser. Es wird weiterhin preiswertes Fleisch geben, aber auch ausgewähltere Qualität für die, die es sich leisten *können. Die Debatte darf sich nicht zuspitzen auf die Bevormundung, dass Fleisch einmal die Woche reicht. Für einen Büromenschen auf dem Vegan-Trip vielleicht &#8211; für den Bauarbeiter nicht. Wenn der nur einmal die Woche Fleisch kriegt und nur Salat, fällt er am dritten Tag vom Gerüst runter,&#8220; behauptet Aiwanger



Und der Baurisch... äääh Bayrische Stammtisch frohlockt, jawoll, endlich einer der mal sagt wie es ist. (Gut, dass der Herr von Ernährung keinen blassen Dunst zu haben scheint, unwichtig). Nur ist das halt wie immer der direkte Dolchstoß für jeden Appell.
Fleisch muss billig bleiben weil ohne gehts nicht. War so, ist so, bleibt so. Die Wahrheit dahinter lautet aber: War nicht immer so, ist aber jetzt so, sollte besser so bleiben, dann kann ich Staatsminister bleiben weil weiter CSU gewählt wird.

Blos keine neuen Wege gehen, sonst könnte man am Ende ja selbst dabei verlieren. Wir wir in 30 Jahren all die Menschen ernähren wollen, naja, kümmern den Aiwanger wohl eher nicht mehr. Warum auch dem Sprichwort "Spare in der Zeit, dann hast du in der Not" irgendeinen Glauben schenken. Warum denn heute die Weichen für morgen stellen wenn man sich Gestern zurückwünscht.
Nein, Appelle an Endverbraucher helfen garnichts. Es wird immer billig gekauft werden, denn wenn es ein Schnäppchenland auf dieser Erde gibt, dann sind wir das.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2020)

Es geht nicht um das Wohl des Menschen, sondern das Wohl der Tiere. Tiermord bleibt Tiermord.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Wohl des Menschen, sondern das Wohl der Tiere. Tiermord bleibt Tiermord.



Dir ist aber hoffentlich auch klar, dass es Raumtiere gibt?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Wohl des Menschen, sondern das Wohl der Tiere. Tiermord bleibt Tiermord.



Die Tiere werden ja gezüchtet um gegessen zu werden.
Das haben Menschen vor 10.000 Jahren auch schon gemacht. Nur heute wird das eben in einem industriellen Maßstab gemacht, der nicht mehr gut ist.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Wohl des Menschen, sondern das Wohl der Tiere. Tiermord bleibt Tiermord.


Ich hoffe du fährst keine Auto oder Zug, dadurch würdest jährlich tausende Tiere ermorden.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du fährst keine Auto oder Zug, dadurch würdest jährlich tausende Tiere ermorden.



Das nennt man übrigens Whataboutism


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2020)

Es wird halt nur gerettet, was man als rettenswert erachtet.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (18. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen. Dafür hat unangemessene Ernährung schon zu oft irreparable Schäden bei Kindern angerichtet.


Dann argumentierst Du noch häufiger gegen Armut? Denn die ist wohl die weitverbreiteste Ursache für Mangelernährung. Bezüglich veganer Ernährung in Deutschland ist es ja so, dass diese von stetig mehr Menschen praktiziert wird und es dann wichtig ist, Zugang zu Informationen zu schaffen/haben. Vegane Ernährung soll eben nicht ein Projekt wohlhabender Akademiker*innen sein, wie mensch manchmal den Eindruck erhalten kann.


> Bereits deine garantiert nicht omnivor-vorbelastete, sondern eher cherrypicking betreibende Quelle  ...


Ich gab mit Absicht diese Quelle an, da für diese ihrerseits mit nachvollziehbaren, wissenschaftlichen Quellen gearbeitet wird und der Inhalt der Seiten von Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen eingepflegt wird. Die Zitate, die ich angab, stammen aus einer Einleitung (!) eines dortigen Artikels. Die Quellen sind ebenso angegeben (hier noch mal zur direkten Einsicht verklinkt) wie auch darauf aufbauende konkrete Informationen zu den Anforderungen zur veganer Ernährung während der Schwangerschaft und Kindheit. So Du Informationen auf deutsch vorziehst, kannst Du in die Infobroschüre der Veganen Gesellschaft reinlesen, die von einer Ernährungswissenschaftlerin zusammengestellt wurde
 -> K L I C K. Das alles dient der schnellen Information. Klar sind Bücher da genauer, da kann mensch sich ja bei näheren Interesse reinlesen. Sicherlich könnte mensch so polemisch wie Du die Supplementierung kritisieren. Erwachsene Veganer*innen müssen allerdings bloß auf die Supplementierung von Vitamin B12 achten. Kann körperbedingt Vitamin B12-Mangel bei Menschen und eben nicht abhängig von der Ernährung vorkommen, kann unausgewogene Ernährung oder umweltbedingte Abhängigkeiten an sich (!) (eben nicht nur Veganer*innen!), wie Vitamin D-Mangel während den dunklen Jahreszeiten vorkommen und dann ist zu empfehlen, die Ernährung umzustellen oder eben Nährstoffe durch Supplemente zu ergänzen. Schwangeren Personen ist an sich (!) angeraten (also nicht nur Veganer*innen!), ihre Blutwerte checken zu lassen und ihre Ernährung anzupassen. Um so besser ist es doch, dass je weiter die Zeit voranschreitet, Menschen nun sich über ihre Ernährungsbedarfe besser informieren können. Denn, auch wenn mensch Zweifel hat (kann mensch diese durch sich belesen ja ausräumen ) oder bezüglich eigener Kinder es nicht tun würde, ist es doch eine gute Sache, dass Kinder gesund aufwachsen können, da sich u.a. um eine gute Ernährung gekümmert wurde. Veganismus ist für viele vegane Elternteile eine bewusste Lebensentscheidung, die sie auch bezüglich Kinder wollen und meiner Ansicht nach bzw. des Wissenstandes von Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen nach auch umsetzen können.



> Schon rein Bio wird schwierig, auch wenn es in Kombination mit deutlich reduziertem Fleischkonsum und damit effizienterer Bodennutzung klappen könnte. Aber der Unterschied in der Wirkung zwischen künstlichem (konventionell) und tierischem Dünger (bio) ist auch relativ klein, verglichen mit dem Unterschied zwischen tierischem (bio) und gar keinem.


Dass kein Dünger verwendet würde, ist falsch. Neben der Verwendung von mineralischem Dünger. ist der Ansatz der bioveganen Landwirtschaft ein anderer. Da geht es um den Aufbau von Humus. Näheres dazu kannst Du bspw. hier finden:
Veganer OEkolandbau &#8211; wie geht das denn?
oder da:
https://veganorganic.net/articles/
Was die Einschätzung angeht, dass eine Gesellschaft im großen Rahmen nicht zu ernähren wäre, wäre ich vorsichtig. Ein Beispiel: Einem Permakulturhof wurde gar von (französichen) nationalen Landwirtschaftsinstitut bescheinigt, dass es einen höheren Ertrag (!) erzeugt als sogenannte konventionelle Landwirtschaft(!). Siehe kurze 3Sat-Sendung h i e r.



Research schrieb:


> Eine Nische die von einer Nische gerade so erhalten wird.


Ausgangsbasis ist deine Annahme, dass durch Wegfall von Fleisch die Gastronomie verschwände. Was recht abwegig ist, wie ich andeutete. Aktuell werden vegane Supermärkte und Restaurants nicht mehrheitlich von Veganer*innen frequentiert. Zum einen gibt es nicht so viele Veganer*innen. Zum anderen gibt es recht viele Nichtveganer*innen, die sich für vegane Ernährung interessieren bzw. bei denen öfter veganes Essen/Produkte auf dem Teller landet.



> Lustigerweise halten viele Veganer ~5 Jahre durch. Also echte, nicht solche: "Ich Esse keine Fleisch. Fisch und Geflügel sind kein Fleisch!"
> Danach sind alle Reserven verbraucht die Leute Qusia tot.
> Und delbst dann sind Die die ganze Zeit mit weltweit eingeflogenen Lebensmitteln und Ergänzungspillen am rumhampeln.


Dein Kommentar ist so stumpfsinnig provozierend, dass ich kaum motiviert bin darauf einzugehen. Schon wenn ich von mir und Freund*innen auszugehen beginne, ist das einfach nur Unsinn, was Du da zusammenschreibst. Ich lebe seit 11 Jahren vegan und kenne einige, die mindestens ebenso lange vegan leben. Veganismus, nach dessen Begründung/Definierung, gibt es übrigens seit 1944. Eine*r der Begründer*innen, Donald Watson, wurde 95 (!) Jahre alt ...



> Vom Kalorienbedarf wäre pflanzlich besser. Mehr Kalorien pro Fläche.
> Da wir aber immer mehr Menschen werden, klappt das irgendwie nicht.
> Und das wir den Quark noch verschiffen müssen.


In der Tat ist vegane Ernährung effizienter. Menschliche Geburtenraten sinken zum einen und sind zum anderen von gesellschaftlichen Bedingungen abhängig, die veränderbar sind. Die Wirtschaftsweise ist heutzutage global. Nahrungsmittel, auch nicht vegane, müssen aber nicht zwingend global bezogen werden. Bio-Sojabohnen bspw., aus denen u.a. Sojamilch hergestellt wird, kommt mittlerweile zu einem großen Teil aus Europa. Mensch kann Nahrung von Solawi (mit Glück sogar biovegan), Hofläden, Wochenmärkte beziehen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Diese ganzen einseitigen Ernährungsweisen, auch gewisse Diäten, davon halte ich gar nichts.
> Von veganer Lebensweise auch nichts. Vegetarisch geht ja noch.
> Am besten ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung und das heisst für mich von allen etwas.


Ich finde es mehr als unglücklich, dass Du vegane Ernährung in einer Reihe mit einem einseitigen Ernährungsweisen nennst. Vegane Ernährung einschließlich Vitamin B12-Supplementierung kann genauso ausgewogen sein, wie jede andere auch. Sie bietet zudem durchaus Vorteile: 





			
				veganhealth.org schrieb:
			
		

> A vegan diet can provide many health benefits. Vegans have:
> 
> 3/4&#8211;1/2 lower rates of high blood pressure (1, 2)
> 2/3 lower risk of type-2 diabetes (3)
> ...


Quelle: https://veganhealth.org/tips-for-new-vegans/
Hier gibt es ein interessantes Interview auf deutsch mit einem Allgemeinmediziner, der pflanzliche Vollwertkost empfiehlt und  von seiner erfolgreichen Behandlung seiner Patient*innen mit chronischen Erkrankungen berichtet : -> K L I C K.


JoM79 schrieb:


> seahawk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es geht nicht um das Wohl des Menschen, sondern das Wohl der Tiere. Tiermord bleibt Tiermord.
> ...


Ich schätze, Seahawk meint diesen billigen Spruch ironisch, um gegen Veganer*innen zu sticheln ...
EDIT: Bezüglich Seahawks Aussage habe ich mich geirrt.


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2020)

Nö, meine ich nicht. Wenn man das Thema "fleischlos Leben" ernst nimmt, dann tut man das für die Tiere und nicht für eine bessere Ernährung von Menschen.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es wird halt nur gerettet, was man als rettenswert erachtet.



Also entweder alle retten oder gar keinen?


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nö, meine ich nicht. Wenn man das Thema "fleischlos Leben" ernst nimmt, dann tut man das für die Tiere und nicht für eine bessere Ernährung von Menschen.


Primär würde ich das auch ethischen Gründen machen.

Aber ich hatte es ja auch schon mal als Vegetarier probiert. Hatte ich hier geschrieben. 
Leider nicht lange durchgehalten. Das war schon sehr hart.
Als reiner Veganer das wäre noch heftiger.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (18. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nö, meine ich nicht. Wenn man das Thema "fleischlos Leben" ernst nimmt, dann tut man das für die Tiere und nicht für eine bessere Ernährung von Menschen.


Ah, ok. Dann lag ich falsch, sorry. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstand, bist Du aber kein*er Veganer*in, oder?
Deiner Begründung würde ich so nicht zustimmen. Neben der Tierethik gibt es ja weitere Motivationen, vegan zu werden - nämlich Bekämpfung aktueller Klimaerhitzung  und Eingriffe in die Umwelt. Die  Motivation lässt sich auch aus menschlicher Sicht herleiten, da auch der Mensch nur auf einem Planeten mit funktionierenden Ökosystemen leben kann. Es sollte also menschliches Interesse sein, seine Lebensgrundlagen zu erhalten. Hierfür ist vegane Ernährung eine einfache, effiziente Beitrag zur Abmilderung aktueller Bedrohung. Eine weitere Motivation ist die Gesundheit. Wie ich beispielhaft erwähnte, erzielt der Allgemeinmediziner Dr. Hannes Graf anhand seiner Behandlung, begleitete pflanzliche Vollwertkost, Erfolg insbesondere bei Herzkrankheiten. Veganismus hat zudem den Vorteil, dass so eine konsequentere respektvolle Haltung gegenüber Tieren möglich ist und zudem kein*e Mensch psychisch abstumpft aufgrund der Arbeit, der direkten Tötung von Tieren (bzw. Beteiligung daran) im Schlachthof. So gesehen ist es eine bessere Ernährung von Menschen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Also entweder alle retten oder gar keinen?



Wer bestimmt denn was rettenswert ist und was nicht? 
Wir Menschen?
Wenn wir das bestimmen, dann können wir gleich bestimmen, was sterben muss. 
Achja, machen wir ja schon. 

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn es um Pandas etc geht gibt es riesen Aufschreie. 
Für irgendeinen Nacktmull in ner Höhle interessiert sich so gut wie keiner.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, wenn es um Pandas etc geht gibt es riesen Aufschreie.
> Für irgendeinen Nacktmull in ner Höhle interessiert sich so gut wie keiner.


Ich interessiere mich für beide. Deswegen schrieb ich ja das unsere oberste Priorität sein muss soviel Arten wie möglich zu schützen.
Besonders dann, wenn wir für ihr Aussterben mit verantwortlich sind.

Und die Unterscheidungen "wichtig" und "unwichtig" oder "ökologisch nützlich"  oder "weniger nützlich" wie z.B. beim  Eisbären finde ich sehr problematisch.

Welchen Nutzen hat der Mensch denn für die Natur?
Der Mensch ist als letzte Spezies hier auf der Erde aufgetreten.
Was hat er Natur bisher gebracht? Nicht viel. Eher das Gegenteil. Er plündert sie und verschmutzt die Umwelt. Rottet Arten aus.

Also sollte man vorsichtig mit solchen Bewertungen sein.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt denn was rettenswert ist und was nicht?
> Wir Menschen?
> Wenn wir das bestimmen, dann können wir gleich bestimmen, was sterben muss.
> Achja, machen wir ja schon.



Natürlich ist das pervers, aber kann es die Lösung sein einfach nichts zu tun? Jedes erhaltene Leben mehr ist etwas gutes.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Das wird in den Ernährungswissenschaften kontrovers diskutiert. Wenn Du nach Ernährungsempfehlungen suchst, kommt es darauf an, auf welche Quellen Du Dich beziehst. Die DGE bspw. ist da sehr konservativ. Es gibt allerdings ernährungswissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, die besagen, dass eine gut geplante vegane Ernährung gegenüber einer ausgewogenen omnivoren Ernährung GENAUSO empfehlenswert ist, wie bspw. hier nachzulesen ist:
> 
> Quelle: Pregnancy, Infants, and Children &#8211; Vegan Health


Sorry, aber deinen offenbar aus einseitigen Quellen stammenden "Erkenntnisse" kann ich kaum Glauben schenken:

ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

So gefaehrlich ist vegane Ernaehrung fuer Kinder - WELT

Baby lediglich vegan ernaehrt &#8211; Eltern verurteilt - WELT

Man kann inzwischen auch beobachten, dass Menschen, die als Kinder vegetarisch oder vegan ernährt wurden, häufig eine geringere Muskel- und Knochendichte aufweisen und im Durchschnitt kleiner sind. Kinder und Jugendliche kannst du nicht mit Erwachsenen gleichsetzen, die haben aufgrund des Wachstums einen ganz eigenen Nahrungsbedarf. Mediziner empfehlen eine vegane Ernährung für Kinder im allgemeinen nicht, daher kannst du auch schlecht behaupten, dass das so nicht einfach stimmt. Denen schenke ich da schon lieber glauben, als das, was auf einer Website offenbar von Veganern für Veganer steht.
Wie ruyven selbst auch schon ausgeführt hat, hat es schon viele Fälle von irreparablen Entwicklungsschäden bei Kindern aufgrund falscher Ernährung gegeben. 
Es gibt auch Idioten, die ihre Hunde und/oder Katzen vegan ernähren. Bei solchen frage ich mich dann schon echt...



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Proteinmangel durch vegane Ernährung ist ein Mythos. Pflanzliche Quellen geben genügend verschiedene Proteine her. Bspw. Hülsenfrüchte (Bohnen, Erbsen, Linsen) und Vollkorngetreide kombiniert, decken diverse Proteinbedarfe ab. Es gibt diverse Spitzensportler*innen die vegan leben und in ihrem Sport sehr erfolgreich sind. Siehe auch:
> Vegane Sportler - Vegane Weltmeister & Spitzensportler (Update 2020)
> Das stimmt so nicht. Siehe auch:
> Protein Part 1&#8212;Basics &#8211; Vegan Health


Es gibt auch ganz andere Studien, die besagen, dass Veganer anfälliger für Osteoporose, Thrombose und Arteriosklerose sind; Der Mangel an Jod, Vitamin-B12 und Omega-3-Fettsäuren spielt hier eben eine Rolle. Da würde ich mich lieber vegetarisch ernähren. 

Diese extra Suppementierung ist das Problem. Man kann es dadurch vielleicht ausgleichen, aber der Mensch ist hierbei schlicht auf einfache Arten der Zufuhr ausgelegt.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Sie werden auch für Kosmetika, Potenzmittel, Medikamente, Kleidung usw. getötet. Bei Wald/Landbesitzer*innen herrscht oftmals das Interesse vor, zu jagen. Um Tiere jagen zu können, wird durch Futtermittel im Winter versucht, die Tierzahl zu erhalten.


Ich bezog mich damit vorwiegend auf den deutschen Raum. Und meines Wissens werden hier keine Breitmaulnashörner wegen vermeintlicher Aphrodisiaka gejagt.^^


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Desweiteren gäbe es mehr Raubtiere, die Rehe, Wildschweine etc. essen würden, wenn sie nicht bejagt würden oder die Landschaft nicht so zersiedelt werden würde.


Naja, also es sind auch in Deutschland immernoch viele Wildschweine mit Caesium belastet. Das stelle ich mir nicht so gesund vor, wenn das ein Wolfsrudel frisst.
Außerdem sind die Wölfe nicht dumm; bevor die sich mit einem ausgewachsenen Keiler anlegen, nehmen die doch lieber mit einer nahegelegenen Schafsherde vorlieb.


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Interessanterweise machen u.a. Tierhalter*innen/ausbeuter*innen selbst Druck, bspw. Wölfe zu bejagen. Schließlich soll der Mensch die "Nutztiere" töten, nicht der Wolf. Die Tierhalter*innen wollen *für ihren Lebensunterhalt sorgen.*


Hab's korrigiert.
Und Schafshalter sind eher daran interessiert, ihre Wollquellen am Leben zu halten. Daher zählen die auch nicht so zu den Fans des Wolfs...


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Wobei Du wohl nicht das geplante Züchten, Quälen und Töten von Rindern und Schweinen u.ä. mit dem "Zerdeppern" einer Mücke gleichsetzen willst, oder?


Och, mir geht's nur um die Doppelmoral, die so einige Veganer und Vegetarier haben. Bloß kein Fleisch, damit auch ja kein Tier umgebracht wird, aber wenn die Spinne überm Bett hängt, wird der Staubsauger rausgeholt.
Mir geht's da nur ums Prinzip.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das pervers, aber kann es die Lösung sein einfach nichts zu tun? Jedes erhaltene Leben mehr ist etwas gutes.



Dagegen sag ich ja nix
Nur wird halt gerne für die Spezies getan, die wir als niedlich, wehrlos etc halten. 
Das aber viele Ökosysteme ohne die "unsichtbaren" Tiere nicht funktionieren, wird oft verdrängt.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Eine weitere Motivation ist die Gesundheit. Wie ich beispielhaft erwähnte, erzielt der Allgemeinmediziner Dr. Hannes Graf anhand seiner Behandlung, begleitete pflanzliche Vollwertkost, Erfolg insbesondere bei Herzkrankheiten.



Weist du was lustig ist? Er hat im Interview mit der Vegan Website halt die Hälfte weggelassen...

Auf seiner Homepage:


> Pflanzenbasierte Vollwertkost _*sowie moderates Kraft- und Ausdauertraining*_ begleiten mich dabei beruflich wie auch privat. Dadurch ist es in vielen Fällen möglich, auf medikamentöse Therapie zu verzichten.



Ach was? Sport hilft bei Herzerkrankungen? Mein Gott, gebt dem Mann einen Nobelpreis... 
Man muss nicht komplett auf vegane Ernährung gehen um Herzkrankheiten vorzubeugen, oder bei Beschwerden Besserung herbeizuführen. Sicher ist eine Ernährungsumstellung extrem hilfreich, vor allem wenn man viel Gewicht auf den Rippen hat, aber gerade Ausdauertraining ist Gold wert. Ist halt wieder ein Paradebeispiel für Meinungsbildung, denn in seinem Interview kommt es halt so rüber, als wäre ausschließlich die Ernährungsumstellung für den Erfolg bei den genannten Erkrankungen verantwortlich.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (18. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deinen offenbar aus einseitigen Quellen stammenden "Erkenntnisse" kann ich kaum Glauben schenken:


Naja, schau Dir die Quellen und wer dort die Artikel schreibt eben an. Auch wenn Du sie aus deiner jetzigen Perspektive in Anführungszeichen setzet, sind das dort ernährungswissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse aufbereitet von Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen. Eine Schwierigkeit mag derzeit sein, dass es derzeit widersprüchliche Aussagen gibt. Andererseits ist vegane Ernährung seit einer Weile ja recht präsent in der Gesellschaft, bzw. wird viel diskutiert, und so wird es da sicher noch weitere Untersuchungen geben und vegan lebende Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen geben, die mit Interesse und Motivation forschen und aufklären werden.
In dem von Dir verlinkten Zeitartikel steht auch:


			
				ZEIT Online schrieb:
			
		

> Was allerdings ebenfalls nicht unerwähnt bleiben darf: Aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachtet lässt sich der Schluss ziehen, dass es durchaus möglich ist, sein Kind vegan zu ernähren. Schließlich haben sich neun von zehn der untersuchten Kinder normal entwickelt; zumindest was Gewicht und Körpergröße anbelangt. Laut Alexys Team kann eine vegane Ernährung bei Kleinkindern daher durchaus funktionieren &#8211; solange bestimmte Nahrungsergänzungsmittel hinzukommen. Diese seien "unabdingbar" und auf eine ausreichende Zufuhr von kritischen Nährstoffen, insbesondere Vitamin B12, sei zu achten, sagt Alexy.


Anderes schreibe ich ja auch nicht. Ich weise bzw. in den Quellen wird ja darauf hingewiesen, dass vegane Ernährung einschließlich Supplementierung auch für Schwangere und Kinder gut geeignet ist, wenn sie gut geplant ist. Wie ich zwischenzeitlich in einem anderen Kommentar schrieb, ist es eben wichtig, die richtigen Informationen an die Hand zu geben, damit Kinder gesund aufwachsen können. Dass nicht nur eine schlecht geplante vegane Ernährung problematisch ist, wird im Artikel ja auch erkannt und auf sehr hohes Gewicht hingewiesen. Nicht erwähnt wird leider Unterernährung. Am Ende heißt es dann:


			
				ebenda schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz egal, für welche Ernährungsweise sich die Eltern zum Wohl ihres Kindes entscheiden &#8211; nur wer sich informiert und beraten lässt, minimiert die Risiken.


Dito! 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie ruyven selbst auch schon ausgeführt hat, hat es schon viele Fälle von irreparablen Entwicklungsschäden bei Kindern aufgrund falscher Ernährung gegeben.


Da ist es meiner Ansicht nach wichtig zu sagen, dass vegane Ernährung nicht per se problematisch ist, sie bei Schwangerschaft und in der Kindheit eben gut geplant werden muss.


> Es gibt auch Idioten, die ihre Hunde und/oder Katzen vegan ernähren. Bei solchen frage ich mich dann schon echt


Da ist mein Wissen nicht so groß, ehrlich gesagt. Bei Hunden soll das recht gut gehen, bzgl. Katzen habe ich von veganen (angehenden) Veterinär*innen gehört, dass dies nicht zu empfehlen ist. Das Dilemma ist aus veganer Sicht, Tiere anhand des Tötenlassen von anderen Tieren zu ernähren. Folglich ist zumindest u.a. aus diesem Grund eine Zucht abzulehnen. Mh, schwieriges Thema.


> Diese extra Suppementierung ist das Problem. Man kann es dadurch vielleicht ausgleichen, aber der Mensch ist hierbei schlicht auf einfache Arten der Zufuhr ausgelegt.


Nein, VitaminB12-Supplementierung sorgt für den nötigen Ausgleich, so lange keine körperbedingte Aufnahmestörung vorliegt - die betrifft Menschen allerdings unabhängig von der Ernährungsweise. Und sicher, vegan ist auch eine Ernährung bestehend aus Pommes mit veganer Mayo, eine Cola und Oreo-Kekse und ungesund ist das auf Dauer ebenso wie die omnivore Variante. Deswegen empfehlen Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen ja generell, dass die Ernährung - egal ob omnivor, vegetarisch oder vegan - ausgewogen sein sollte.


> Ich bezog mich damit vorwiegend auf den deutschen Raum. Und meines Wissens werden hier keine Breitmaulnashörner wegen vermeintlicher Aphrodisiaka gejagt.^^


Alles klar. Ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben. 

Meine Formulierung war schon beabsichtigt, um auf Kapitalismus und Tierausbeutung hinzuweisen. Deswegen ...


> Die Tierhalter*innen wollen Profit machen


... habe ich das nochmals korrigiert. 



> Och, mir geht's nur um die Doppelmoral, die so einige Veganer und Vegetarier haben. Bloß kein Fleisch, damit auch ja kein Tier umgebracht wird, aber wenn die Spinne überm Bett hängt, wird der Staubsauger rausgeholt.
> Mir geht's da nur ums Prinzip.


Tja, Doppelmoral soll ab und an vorkommen. Sie soll auch auf Omnivore zutreffen - wenn sie zum Beispiel meinen, sie wären eigentlich Tierfreund*innen und sie ihren Hund unter dem Tisch stehend streicheln und beherzt mit dem Messer das Schnitzel zerteilen, das vor ihnen auf dem Teller, der wiederum auf dem Tisch liegt.
Uff, und ich dachte schon, Du wolltest gleichsetzen. Prinzipientreu scheinst du bei diesem Thema hier ja zu sein.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (18. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Weist du was lustig ist? Er hat im Interview mit der Vegan Website halt die Hälfte weggelassen...


Auf der Internetseite, mit der er sich an Interessierte richtet, schreibt er davon nichts, zumindest habe ich beim Durchsuchen nichts gefunden.


> Auf seiner Homepage:


Kannst Du die genaue Quelle mal verlinken?


----------



## seahawk (18. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Dann lag ich falsch, sorry. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstand, bist Du aber kein*er Veganer*in, oder?
> Deiner Begründung würde ich so nicht zustimmen. Neben der Tierethik gibt es ja weitere Motivationen, vegan zu werden - nämlich Bekämpfung aktueller Klimaerhitzung  und Eingriffe in die Umwelt. Die  Motivation lässt sich auch aus menschlicher Sicht herleiten, da auch der Mensch nur auf einem Planeten mit funktionierenden Ökosystemen leben kann. Es sollte also menschliches Interesse sein, seine Lebensgrundlagen zu erhalten. Hierfür ist vegane Ernährung eine einfache, effiziente Beitrag zur Abmilderung aktueller Bedrohung. Eine weitere Motivation ist die Gesundheit. Wie ich beispielhaft erwähnte, erzielt der Allgemeinmediziner Dr. Hannes Graf anhand seiner Behandlung, begleitete pflanzliche Vollwertkost, Erfolg insbesondere bei Herzkrankheiten. Veganismus hat zudem den Vorteil, dass so eine konsequentere respektvolle Haltung gegenüber Tieren möglich ist und zudem kein*e Mensch psychisch abstumpft aufgrund der Arbeit, der direkten Tötung von Tieren (bzw. Beteiligung daran) im Schlachthof. So gesehen ist es eine bessere Ernährung von Menschen.



Nein ich bin Vegetarier, weil ich die meisten Milchersatzprodukte durch eine Kreuzallergie nicht vertrage.  (und weil ich Reismilch, die ich vertrage, ekelhaft finde)


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Zum Glück habe ich keine Lebensmittel-Allergie noch eine Lactose-Unverträglichkeit.
Auf Milchprodukte will ich nicht verzichten.
Ich habe mal Sojamilch probiert die schmeckte mir nicht.
Mandelmilch war aber ok.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Da ist es meiner Ansicht nach wichtig zu sagen, dass vegane Ernährung nicht per se problematisch ist, sie bei Schwangerschaft und in der Kindheit eben gut geplant werden muss.


Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben. Es ist immernoch weithin umstritten, insbesondere bei Schwangeren, Babies (Klein)Kindern und Jugendlichen.
Gerade dieses auf Teufel komm' raus ist eigentlich sowas von schwachsinnig, Hauptsache Vegan, trotz aller verbunden Risiken und Fallstricken. 
Mal ganz ehrlich: Meinen Kindern, sollte ich mal welche haben, werde ich garantiert keine vegane oder auch vegetarische Ernährung antun. Wenn sie ein urteilsfähiges Alter erreicht haben, dann können die gerne selber drüber entscheiden. Aber ich würde niemals nur aus purer Selbstgerechtigkeit heraus Kindern diesem Risiko aussetzen. 


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Da ist mein Wissen nicht so groß, ehrlich gesagt. Bei Hunden soll das recht gut gehen, bzgl. Katzen habe ich von veganen (angehenden) Veterinär*innen gehört, dass dies nicht zu empfehlen ist. Das Dilemma ist aus veganer Sicht, Tiere anhand des Tötenlassen von anderen Tieren zu ernähren. Folglich ist zumindest u.a. aus diesem Grund eine Zucht abzulehnen. Mh, schwieriges Thema.


Haushunde und -Katzen stammen von wildlebenden Tieren ab und die haben auch alles gefressen, vorwiegend aber Fleisch. So ist auch deren Darmlänge und eigentlich auch das gesamte Verdauungssystem ausgelegt. Es gibt sehr viele, pflanzliche Nahrungsquellen die für Hunde giftig oder unverdaulich sind, die wir Menschen problemlos essen können. Das ist wieder pure Selbstgerechtigkeit einiger.
Leider werden Hunde heutzutage häufig durch Inzucht so kaputtgezüchtet, dass sie praktisch gar nicht mehr lebensfähig sind. Unerfahrene, ungebildete Hundehalter, die offenbar meinen was kompensieren zu müssen und sich eine Bulldogge oder Rotteweiler anschaffen, der dann Kinder und altersschwache Menschen angreift.
Oder die vielen Hauskatzen, die hiesige Vögelpopulationen teils massiv dezimieren.

Das Thema ist eigentlich nicht wirklich kompliziert. Es braucht hier einfach nur strengere Gesetze und höhere Steuern. Katzen sind purer Luxus, Hunde, abgesehen bei Jägern, Blinden, Trainern oder bei Behörden (Rettungshunde, Drogenschnüffler o.ä.) ebenfalls.


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Nein, VitaminB12-Supplementierung sorgt für den nötigen Ausgleich, so lange keine körperbedingte Aufnahmestörung vorliegt - die betrifft Menschen allerdings unabhängig von der Ernährungsweise. Und sicher, vegan ist auch eine Ernährung bestehend aus Pommes mit veganer Mayo, eine Cola und Oreo-Kekse und ungesund ist das auf Dauer ebenso wie die omnivore Variante. Deswegen empfehlen Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen ja generell, dass die Ernährung - egal ob omnivor, vegetarisch oder vegan - ausgewogen sein sollte.


Wie gesagt; Der Mensch ist hier für einfache Aufnahmeformen ausgelegt, schon rein evolutionär bedingt. Es gibt Studien, die da eine eindeutige Sprache sprechen.
Natürlich erkrankt nicht automatisch jeder Veganer an Osteoporose oder ähnlichem. Nur das Risiko für solche Krankheiten ist höher.


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Meine Formulierung war schon beabsichtigt, um auf Kapitalismus und Tierausbeutung hinzuweisen. Deswegen ...
> 
> ... habe ich das nochmals korrigiert.


Das ist schlicht blanke Pauschalverurteilung ohne genauer Kenntniss von der Branche zu haben. 
Nicht überall herrschen Zustände wie bei der Massentierhaltung.
Gerade Schaftierhaltung wird, obwohl sie aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wirtschaftlich notwendig ist und noch dazu der Landschaftspflege dient, weder angemessen honoriert noch bezahlt. Eine Schafsherde reicht vielen Haltern alleine nicht mal zur Existenzgründung. Dass die um selbige fürchten, wenn der Wolf vor der Tür bzw. im Wald steht, sollte sich ja wohl jedem mit gewissem Maß an Menschenkenntnis erschließen, tut es aber offenbar nicht, wie mir scheint.
Das ist genau die Form von Selbstgerechtigkeit, die viele Veganer an den Tag legen und mir jedes mal die Galle hochkommen lässt.


EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Tja, Doppelmoral soll ab und an vorkommen. Sie soll auch auf Omnivore zutreffen - wenn sie zum Beispiel meinen, sie wären eigentlich Tierfreund*innen und sie ihren Hund unter dem Tisch stehend streicheln und beherzt mit dem Messer das Schnitzel zerteilen, das vor ihnen auf dem Teller, der wiederum auf dem Tisch liegt.
> Uff, und ich dachte schon, Du wolltest gleichsetzen. Prinzipientreu scheinst du bei diesem Thema hier ja zu sein.


Meine Prinzipien sehen so aus, dass ich weder Haustiere halte, noch Fleisch aus dem Massenmarkt konsumiere. Und jener Fleischkonsum beschränkt sich bei mir auf maximal 3x die Woche á eine Mahlzeit, eher weniger. Und ich auch keine Kleinbauern und nicht jeden Nutztierhalter pauschal verurteile, ohne dessen Lebensumstände zu kennen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Bühne Frei für Hubert Aiwanger:


Pff, den Typ nimmt doch sowieso keiner ernst.

Viel schlimmer sieh's da bei einem gewissen Bundesverkehrsminister und unserer viel geschätzten (*hust*) Landwirtschaftsministerin aus. Ersterer hat selbst in Zeiten von Corona Gesetze für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen in Schlachthöfen blockiert, letztere ist es viel wichtiger, in die Hintern der Lobbyisten der Lebensmittelindustrie zu kriechen, anstelle echte Reformen zu bringen.^^


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

Guterres in Grundsatzrede: "Ungleichheit beginnt ganz oben" | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Prinzipien sehen so aus, dass ich weder Haustiere halte, noch Fleisch aus dem Massenmarkt konsumiere.


Auf Haustiere werde ich niemals verzichten.
Mir ist klar das wir zwischen Haus - und Nutztieren unterscheiden und mit zweierlei Maß messen.
Aber ich finde Tiere, zu denen man eine Beziehung aufgebaut hat, geben einen viel zurück.
Egal ob Hund, Katze, Maus oder Wellensittich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Guterres in Grundsatzrede: "Ungleichheit beginnt ganz oben" | tagesschau.de



Die wollen jetzt also ne globale Regierung, ist ja für einen Sozialisten eh das Standardgeschwätz.
Wie wäre es mit Nein. Staaten bleiben eigenständig und entscheiden einfach selbst über ihre Angelegenheiten.


----------



## pedi (19. Juli 2020)

@Two Face
ist hanebüchener blödsinn den du da schreibst, was katzen und hunde angeht.
für DICH mögen sie luxus sein, für sehr viele menschen, die alleine sind, insbesondere ältere menschen,  ist so ein tier der einzige umgang mit einem lebewesen.
von tiertherapie scheinst du auch noch nichts gehört zu haben.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Kannst Du die genaue Quelle mal verlinken?



Team - Dr. Hannes Graf


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Team - Dr. Hannes Graf


Ok, danke.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Weist du was lustig ist? Er hat im Interview mit der Vegan Website halt die Hälfte weggelassen...


Das eine wäre, wie Du es meinst, Allgemeinwissen und was Dr. Graf persönlich favorisiert und praktiziert, das Andere ist der von ihm favorisierte Ansatz der pflanzlichen Vollwertkost. Was allein diese nach seinem Konzept bewirken kann, beschreibt er kurz auf dieser Internetseite: Willkommen - In 3 Wochen isst du gesund
Dort schreibt er nichts von Sport, sondern er setzt erst einmal auf eine Ernährungsumstellung zu einer Ernährungsweise hin, die beobachtbare Verbesserungen bewirken kann. Es soll "einen niederschwelligen Weg zu gesunder und nachhaltiger Ernährung ermöglichen." Somit ist Deine Interpretation schon recht schräg. Er ist ja nicht der einzige, der so einen Ansatz vertritt und dabei Erfolge beobachtet. Es gibt da auch andere, wie bspw. Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn, der zusammen mit Dr. Campbell durch die sogenannte China Study recht bekannt wurde. Hier wurde ja bereits geäußert, dass ausgewogene Ernährung wichtig sei. In diese Richtung gehend sehe ich auch solchen Ansatz, der allerdings dadurch hervorsticht, dass entlang der Begründungen jener Vegane-Vollwertkost-Vertreter*innen Tierprodukte und  verarbeitete Produkte weggelassen werden.


seahawk schrieb:


> Nein ich bin Vegetarier, weil ich die meisten Milchersatzprodukte durch eine Kreuzallergie nicht vertrage.  (und weil ich Reismilch, die ich vertrage, ekelhaft finde)


Ah, ok. Wobei Du dennoch die Position des Veganismus vertrittst?


RyzA schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich keine Lebensmittel-Allergie noch eine Lactose-Unverträglichkeit.
> Auf Milchprodukte will ich nicht verzichten.
> Ich habe mal Sojamilch probiert die schmeckte mir nicht.
> Mandelmilch war aber ok.


Wobei es ja in diversen Super-/Drogeriemärkten eine große, wachsende Auswahl gibt: verschiedene Hersteller und verschiedene Zusammensetzungen. Hafermilch ist seit einer Weile recht populär. Es gibt auch eine Barrista-Variante, die zum Kaffee empfohlen wird ...



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja der Hund begraben. Es ist immernoch weithin umstritten, insbesondere bei Schwangeren, Babies (Klein)Kindern und Jugendlichen.
> Gerade dieses auf Teufel komm' raus ist eigentlich sowas von schwachsinnig, Hauptsache Vegan, trotz aller verbunden Risiken und Fallstricken.
> Mal ganz ehrlich: Meinen Kindern, sollte ich mal welche haben, werde ich garantiert keine vegane oder auch vegetarische Ernährung antun...


Wie gesagt, ist mein Ansatz der, um mal den von dir verlinkten Artikel zu bemühen, sich für eine Aufklärung einzusetzen, damit auch das zehnte von zehn vegan ernährten Kindern gesund aufwachsen kann. Also die Elternteile unterstützen, die sich für eine vegane Ernährung entscheiden. Es geht also weniger um die Elternteile, die nicht vegan leben wollen.



> Haushunde und -Katzen stammen von wildlebenden Tieren ab und die haben auch alles gefressen, vorwiegend aber Fleisch. So ist auch deren Darmlänge und eigentlich auch das gesamte Verdauungssystem ausgelegt. Es gibt sehr viele, pflanzliche Nahrungsquellen die für Hunde giftig oder unverdaulich sind, die wir Menschen problemlos essen können. Das ist wieder pure Selbstgerechtigkeit einiger.


Du magst das als selbstgerecht sehen. Für andere ist es naheliegend, entsprechend ihrer Überzeugung ihr Handeln zu reflektieren und anzupassen. In Bezug auf Tierhaltung stellt sich aus Sicht des Veganismus eben das Problem, dass Rinder, Hühner, Schweine u.ä. für die eigene Katze/Hund getötet werden, also Tierleben gegeneinander aufgewogen werden. Da ist es doch eine gute Sache, sich darüber zu informieren, ob und wie eine vegane Ernährung der eigenen Tiere möglich ist, um nicht für noch mehr Tierleid zu sorgen. Und um andererseits zu vermeiden, was Du schreibst, dass  eigene Tiere ungeeignete und giftige Nahrung vorgesetzt wird. Weiter hier zu vertiefen, wäre wohl eine noch größere Entfernung vom eigentlichen Thema ...



> Natürlich erkrankt nicht automatisch jeder Veganer an Osteoporose oder ähnlichem. Nur das Risiko für solche Krankheiten ist höher.


Hierfür gibt es auch gegenteilige Hinweise von Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen, wonach die Knochengesundheit aufgrund veganer Ernährung kein Problem darstellt. Hier gibt es Hinweise darauf, worauf zu achten ist: https://www.theveganrd.com/vegan-nu...imers/protecting-bone-health-on-a-vegan-diet/



> Das ist schlicht blanke Pauschalverurteilung ohne genauer Kenntnis von der Branche zu haben.
> Nicht überall herrschen Zustände wie bei der Massentierhaltung.


Das will ich damit auch nicht sagen. Aus Tierrechtlicher Sicht ist das vorherrschende Mensch-Tierverhältnis problematisch. Dass Tiere vorherrschend als Waren und Eigentum gelten, macht es schwierig/unmöglich, ihr Interesse auf Leben zu wahren und ihre Wesenseigenschaften wie Schmerzempfinden zu berücksichtigen. Entlang vorherrschender Perspektive des Menschen, gelten Tiere als Ressource. Die Nutzung der Tiere geschieht unter kapitalistischen Vorzeichen. Das betrifft auch Bio-Tierproduktion. Auch diese muss im System konkurrenzfähig sein, was "Tierschutzbestrebungen" entgegenläuft. Etwas anderes mag Tierhaltung zur Landschaftspflege sein. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Hierbei wäre dann zu diskutieren, ob diese Ausbeutung ist. Aber das wäre dann wieder ein anderes Thema ...



> Und ich auch keine Kleinbauern und nicht jeden Nutztierhalter pauschal verurteile, ohne dessen Lebensumstände zu kennen.


Sicher, Blindenhundhaltung oder Lawinenhundhaltung, sowie Tierhaltung von Nomad*innen sind anders zu diskutieren als Nutztierhaltung in einer komplexen arbeitsteiligen, technologisch breit und weit entwickelten Gesellschaft aufgrund Geschmacksgründen. Thema des Threads ist ja, ob Appellieren an den Endverbraucher*innen der falsche Weg sei. Insofern geht es hier um Tierproduktion bzw. Tierproduktkonsum, was ich entsprechend im Hinterkopf gehabt habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung die, womit man durch die Aufnahme von Nahrung, alle wichtigen Nährstoffe zu sich aufnimmt und abdeckt.
> Und vegan ist das ja scheinbar nur mit Zusatzprodukten - und Chemiepanschereien möglich.
> Gerade für Säuglinge und kleine Kinder sehr ungeeignet.



Zumindest für Erwachsene ist es auch ohne chemische Zusätze möglich. Aber es bleibt dann halt deutlich weniger Flexibilität im Speiseplan für andere Ansprüche oder Fehler in der Planung und die überwältigende Mehrheit der Durchschnittsernährung ist überhaupt nicht geplant. Während man bei einer omnivoren Ernährung mit "Iss, nach was dein Körper verlangt, aber von Salz (exkl. salzige Snacks)/Zucker/Fett jeweils nur ein Drittel" schon ziemlich weit kommt, ist die Aufnahme aller wichtigen Nährstoffe auf veganem Wege etwas (Sport und Flüssigkeitsaufnahme in empfohlenem Maße vorausgesetzt, sonst vielleicht eher ein Fünftel probieren), das durchgerechnet werden muss. (Das gilt prinzipiell übrigens auch bei Einsatz von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, wenn auch in Gegenrichtung: Da die oft als Kombipräparate verkauft werden, kann der Ausgleich eines bekannten Mangelpunktes veganer Ernährung auch zu einer Überdosis bei einem anderen Nährstoff führen, der mehr als ausreichend in der Nahrung und zusätzlich noch konzetriert im Ernährungsmittel vorhanden ist. Da muss man also sorgfältig planen. Oder so, wie die meisten Selbstoptimierer in meinem Umfeld, regelmäßig Blutuntersuchungen machen lassen, bis man sich im Trial & Error Verfahren eingependelt hast. Ist halt ein Problem, wenn man kein 365 Tage konstantes Verhalten hat...)




EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Dann argumentierst Du noch häufiger gegen Armut? Denn die ist wohl die weitverbreiteste Ursache für Mangelernährung.



Wenn mir jemand begegnen würde, der Armut als toll und gutes Konzept für jeden vom Embryo bis zum Greis propagiert, ärgumentiere ich dagegen, ja. Ist mit bislang aber noch nie begegnet im Gegensatz zu vorbehaltlosem Lob für Veganismus, weswegen ich ersteres nicht häufiger als letzteres relativieren kann.



> Ich gab mit Absicht diese Quelle an, da für diese ihrerseits mit nachvollziehbaren, wissenschaftlichen Quellen gearbeitet wird und der Inhalt der Seiten von Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen eingepflegt wird.



Das ist wohl das Minimum für eine Quelle, kein besonderes Lob. Der Vorwurf des Cherrypicking besteht darin, dass nur einzelne, prinzipiell offen klingende Sätze zitiert wurden, nicht aber weitere, negative Fakten und Einschränkungen. Auf eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung aufzubauen, die Risiken und Chancen beschreibt, aber nur die Chancen weiter zu thematisieren, ist nicht neutral.



> Sicherlich könnte mensch so polemisch wie Du die Supplementierung kritisieren.



Polemisch? Ich habe nicht einmal ein wertendes Adjektiv zu Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln geschrieben, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass mit Chemie alles möglich ist und dass eine Aussage, die die Möglichkeiten der Chemie ausdrücklich als Bedingung einschließt, nicht auf bio-öko-naturnah-roh-und-frisch-Diäten anwendbar ist, die häufig mit Veganismus assoziiert werden.



> ...Um so besser ist es doch, dass je weiter die Zeit voranschreitet, Menschen nun sich über ihre Ernährungsbedarfe besser informieren können. ... Veganismus ist für viele vegane Elternteile eine bewusste Lebensentscheidung, die sie auch bezüglich Kinder wollen und meiner Ansicht nach bzw. des Wissenstandes von Ernährungswissenschaftler*innen nach auch umsetzen können.



Eine sauber von informierten Leuten geplante Ernährung ist immer eine gute Idee, vollkommen egal ob vegan, vegetarisch oder omnivor. Aber wie du selbst schon mehrfach hier gepostet hast, sind ettliche Aspekte rund um Veganismus in Wachstumsphasen "kontrovers" oder weniger euphemistisch formuliert: Mindestens die Hälfte der Ernährungswissenschaftler erzählt Bullshit. Hier reicht es nicht mehr, ein paar Webseiten oder 1-2 [von Veganern] empfohlene Bücher zu lesen, um informiert zu sein, wenn selbst hauptberuflich damit beschäftigte Experten zu keinem klaren Schluss kommen. Da ist sehr viel Planung, sorgfältige Beobachtung und tiefgehendes Wissen über die zugrunde liegenden Mechanismen nötig, um die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Und bei einem Kleinkind kannst du auch nicht die Blutwerte heranziehen, denn dessen Entwicklung läuft zu schnell, um über Anpassungen alle paar Monate zu reagieren.

Ich werde, eben aufgrund der mangelhaften Informationslage, nicht behaupten, dass eine saubere vegane Ernährung für diesen Lebensabschnitt unmöglich ist, aber sie ist definitiv sehr schwierig. Und während ich die zustimme, dass die meisten Veganer (im Gegensatz zu vielen Vegetarieren) eine sehr bewusste Entscheidung zu dieser Ernährung treffen, endet es zumindest bei den Beispielen in meiner Umgebung ganz schnell bei der bewussten Information über die wissenschaftlichen Hintergründe. Kann ich verstehen, Physiologie mochte ich auch nie sonderlich und würde mich da privat nicht jahrelang einlesen wollen, aber in dem Moment, wo die Ernährung jemand anderen geplant werden soll, wird es schwierig. Das würde ich zumindest den Veganern in meinem privaten Umfeld ganz klar nicht zutrauen. (Exemplar 1: "voll gesund" => ernährt sich primär von Huel, Ernährungswissen beschränkt sich auf die Mischanleitung...; Exemplar 2: "wegen Tierschutz" => "super informiert" über diverse Webseiten, die unter anderem auch regelmäßiges Trinken von Chlorit-Lösung empfehlen, rät anderen Leuten ungefragt auf keinen Fall vorverarbeitete Lebensmittel zu kaufen, weil nur frisch zubereitetes vor Corona schützt...)

Deswegen auch die meine Reaktion auf deine Aussagen, nicht auf deine Person: Es mag sein, dass es Leute gibt, die ein Kind komplett vegan hochgepäpelt bekommen. Aber es kann definitiv nicht jeder und vermutlich weit weniger als die Hälfte, die deine sehr positiv formulierten Posts lesen, aber in der Mehrheit der Fälle hoffentlich nicht befolgen.



> Dass kein Dünger verwendet würde, ist falsch. Neben der Verwendung von mineralischem Dünger. ist der Ansatz der bioveganen Landwirtschaft ein anderer. Da geht es um den Aufbau von Humus. Näheres dazu kannst Du bspw. hier finden:
> Veganer OEkolandbau – wie geht das denn?
> oder da:
> Articles and information sheets (mainly about growing) – Vegan Organic Network



Wenn man Regenwürmer, Insekten und weitere unverzichtbare ""Mikroorganismen"" bei der Kompost- und Humusbildung als Pflanzen deklariert, mag das vegan sein, aber bei Algenimporten aus Frankreich (garantiert nicht von tierischem Aufwuchs befreit?) kann von "bioZYKLISCH" garantiert nicht mehr die Rede sein. 
Humus-Aufbau involviert in aller Regel Tiere und er ist kein Gegenstück zu Düngung, sondern ein Prozess, der unter anderem auf Düngung (bzw. auf die Einbringung von mehr Nährstoffen als entnommen werden) aufbaut.



> Was die Einschätzung angeht, dass eine Gesellschaft im großen Rahmen nicht zu ernähren wäre, wäre ich vorsichtig. Ein Beispiel: Einem Permakulturhof wurde gar von (französichen) nationalen Landwirtschaftsinstitut bescheinigt, dass es einen höheren Ertrag (!) erzeugt als sogenannte konventionelle Landwirtschaft(!). Siehe kurze 3Sat-Sendung h i e r.



Interesssant  . Allerdings verzichten die eben nicht auf die Vorteile einer Kreislaufwirtschaft mit Tierbeteiligung (in Anbetracht der durchs Bild laufenden Nackensteaks sind sie nicht einmal vegetarisch) und der Mehrertrag wird ausdrücklich auf die viele Handarbeit zurückgeführt, die ganz neue Möglichkeiten bei Synergie und Flächennutzung schafft. Das entspricht (ebenso wie die praktisch 100% Einsparungen bei Chemie) durchaus bestehendem Wissen (auch wenn ich instinktiv die Möglichkeiten viel niedriger eingeschätzt hätte. Vielleicht hilft die im Beispiel offensichtlich sehr gute Wasserversorgung in Kombination mit französischer Sonne), lässt sich aber leider nicht übertragen: Im Beitrag werden Eingangs 1400 m² erwähnt, zum Ende hin 15 Angestellte. Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass letztere bei so einem idealistischen Gartenbauprojekt eher ein paar Stunden am Wochenende oder nach Feierabend machen, aber selbst wenn man es auf die Eigentümer als zwei Vollzeitkräfte herunterbricht, ergeben sich, hochgerechnet auf 181651656000 m² landwirtschaftliche Fläche Deutschlands, rund 260 Millionen Arbeiter. (Also rund 259 Millionen mehr, als heute beschäftigt werden)
Das ist also nicht die Form von Bio-Landwirtschaft, die ich mit "anders wäre möglich, wenn auch nicht einfach" meine. Das ist eine traumhafte Symbiose mit der Natur, die (leider) praktisch unmöglich ist  . Selbst die DDR hatte zum Schluss nur noch 11% Beschäftigte in der Agrarindustrie, mehr als 5%/2 Millionen werden wir uns volkswirtschaftlich kaum leisten können, weil dann einfach Arbeitskräfte an anderer Stelle fehlen und man kann auch keinen 80 jährigen übers Feld kriechen lassen. Das heißt die auch die künftige Ernährung Deutschlands muss maschinell erfolgen, aus dem französischem Beispiel kann bestenfalls eine feinere Verpflechtung verschiedener Pflanzensorten übernommen werden. (Wobei zu prüfen wäre, in weit die Synergieeffekte gerade in der Schädlingsvermeidung bei Geräte-breiten Pflanzstreifen noch zum tragen kommen und wie stark der Arbeitsaufwand bei auch ökologisch begrenzten Streifenlängen ansteigt.)




EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Da ist mein Wissen nicht so groß, ehrlich gesagt. Bei Hunden soll das recht gut gehen, bzgl. Katzen habe ich von veganen (angehenden) Veterinär*innen gehört, dass dies nicht zu empfehlen ist. Das Dilemma ist aus veganer Sicht, Tiere anhand des Tötenlassen von anderen Tieren zu ernähren. Folglich ist zumindest u.a. aus diesem Grund eine Zucht abzulehnen. Mh, schwieriges Thema.



_Canis lupus_ ernährt sich in eigenen Regionen der Welt bereitwillig über mehrere Wochen vegan. Obst schmeckt und rennt nicht weg. Nimmt man die menschlichen Möglichkeiten zur Aufbereitung und Aufschließung von Nahrung hinzu, sollte die eine pflanzliche Grundlage keine Probleme bereiten. Auch gibt es meines Wissens nach keine Stoffe, die überhaupt nicht aus pflanzlicher Kost gewonnen und nicht vom Körper selbst produziert werden können. Von daher sollte Hunde prinzipiell vegan ernährt werden können, es wird aber mehr Aufbereitung und/oder Ergänzungsmittel als bei Menschen brauchen, weil die Verdauung primär an fleischliche Kost angepasst ist und somit die Aufnahmeraten für viele Nährstoffe deren Gehalt entsprechen. Einfach nur Pflanzen in den Napf zu schütten dürfte bei Bello entweder zu Mangelerscheinungen oder zu Durchfall führen, weil er zum Ausgleich des Mangels einfach viel größere Mengen zu siche nehmen müsste. Mit Ergänzungsmitteln sehe ich die größten Probleme aber bei der Kalorienbilanz und der Zahnhygiene: Kaum reinigende Kauwirkung und viel mehr Kohlenhydrate.

Bei Katzen wird das schwieriger, deren Verdauung und Metabolismus sind meines Wissens nach wesentlich spezialisierter, sodass mehrere nicht-pflanzliche Aminosäuren essentiell sind. Kann man war, siehe mein letztes Post, mit genug Chemie kompensieren, aber da entfernt man sich doch sehr weit von der natürlichen Lebensweise und wenn man sich anguckt, wie groß die Streitereien schon bei der menschlichen Ernährung sind, dann brauch mir keiner zu erzählen, der Nahrungsbedarf von Haustieren währe hinreichend genau erforscht. (Das gilt dann erst recht für deren Wachstumsphasen.)

Ich verstehe aber auch ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht: Wer Tiere liebt, hält sich in 90% der Fälle keine zu seiner Belustigung. Mit Ausnahme von den wenigen Leuten, deren Grundstück und/oder Lebenswandel wirklich gute Haltungsbedingungen ermöglicht und die Tierheim-Tieren annehmen, ist "kein Tier" immer noch die tiefreundlichste Lösung. Und für besagte 10% Ausnahmen ist eine zumindest teilweise tierische Fütterung unter heutigen Bedingungen überhaupt kein Problem, denn es gibt Teile von Rind und Schwein, die der typische Deutsche sowieso nicht auf seinem Teller haben will. Ehe man die zu Fleischkohle verarbeitet (und dann für Filtierung veganer Getränke nutzt ), kann man auch Tierfutter draus machen. Das Angebot übersteigt den Bedarf meines Wissens nach bei weitem und wie ich die Deutschen kenne, wird das auch noch lange so bleiben.



> Tja, Doppelmoral soll ab und an vorkommen. Sie soll auch auf Omnivore zutreffen - wenn sie zum Beispiel meinen, sie wären eigentlich Tierfreund*innen und sie ihren Hund unter dem Tisch stehend streicheln und beherzt mit dem Messer das Schnitzel zerteilen, das vor ihnen auf dem Teller, der wiederum auf dem Tisch liegt.



Das Schnitzel zu streicheln und dem Hund das Messer reinzusrammen wäre definitiv unfreundlicher  .
Allerdings finde ich es auch immer wieder merkwürdig, wie sehr sich viele Deutsche, mit dem Mund voll Grillwurst, darüber aufregen können, wenn in China Hunde oder Katzen geschlachtet werden. Denn da sprechen dann nicht diejenigen, die sich der trophischen Konsequenzen der systematischen Nutzung von Raubtieren bewusst sind (was dann ggf. noch mit einem Schwertfischsteak für diejenigen, die keine Lust auf Nacken haben, unterstrichen wird), sondern Leute, für die es aus irgendwelchen (aber keinen geschmacklichen oder ökologischen) Gründen einen gigantischen Unterschied macht, welcher Art der Hals umgedreht wird.


----------



## hoffgang (19. Juli 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> 
> Das eine wäre, wie Du es meinst, Allgemeinwissen und was Dr. Graf persönlich favorisiert und praktiziert, das Andere ist der von ihm favorisierte Ansatz der pflanzlichen Vollwertkost. Was allein diese nach seinem Konzept bewirken kann, beschreibt er kurz auf dieser Internetseite: Willkommen - In 3 Wochen isst du gesund
> Dort schreibt er nichts von Sport, sondern er setzt erst einmal auf eine Ernährungsumstellung zu einer Ernährungsweise hin, die beobachtbare Verbesserungen bewirken kann. Es soll "einen niederschwelligen Weg zu gesunder und nachhaltiger Ernährung ermöglichen." Somit ist Deine Interpretation schon recht schräg. Er ist ja nicht der einzige, der so einen Ansatz vertritt und dabei Erfolge beobachtet. Es gibt da auch andere, wie bspw. Dr. Caldwell Esselstyn, der zusammen mit Dr. Campbell durch die sogenannte China Study recht bekannt wurde. Hier wurde ja bereits geäußert, dass ausgewogene Ernährung wichtig sei. In diese Richtung gehend sehe ich auch solchen Ansatz, der allerdings dadurch hervorsticht, dass entlang der Begründungen jener Vegane-Vollwertkost-Vertreter*innen Tierprodukte und  verarbeitete Produkte weggelassen werden.



Meine Interpretation ist leider überhaupt nicht schräg.
Der gute Dr. spricht davon Herzleiden mit Ernährungsumstellung kurieren zu wollen (bis hin zur Medikamentenfreiheit!), hat aber weder die entsprechende Ausbildung (Facharzt Kardiologie?), noch die Diagnosemethoden sofern man seiner Homepage glauben darf. Sono, Stressecho, Kardio CT / MRT - selbst wenn, er könnte es nicht befunden. Woher ich das weiß? Weil meine Frau Fachärztin der Kardiologie ist. In dem von Ihm gegebenen Interview wird aufgrund der Antworten suggeriert, dass alleine die Umstellung der Ernährung auf Vegan massiv Probleme mit dem Herzen lindern könnte. Dass ist so schwammig wie falsch wie nur möglich. Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Herzleiden, die allermeisten kann der gute Dr. weder diagnostizieren, noch therapieren und diejenigen die z.b. eingeschränkte Herzpumpfunktion aufgrund von massivem Übergewicht haben mit einer Diät und Bewegung Linderung zu verschaffen hat 0,0% mit veganer Ernährung zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit einem generellen Lebenswandel. Der kann gerne in Richtung vegan ausfallen, muss er aber nicht um erfolgreich zu sein.

Vegane Ernährung ist ja schon alleine deshalb "gesund" weil diejenigen Quellen die für Probleme bei übermäßigem Konsum sorgen erst garnicht angezapft werden. Zuviel rotes Fleisch ist schädlich. Bei Veganern kein Problem, weil überhaupt kein Fleisch.
Wer jetzt aber Fleisch isst, aber den Konsum von rotem Fleisch deutlich reduziert, der ernährt sich auch schon gesünder und kann den Effekt erreichen, dass seine Leiden gelindert werden. Mir gefällt das framing des Interviews nicht. Wer das liest könnte der Meinung sein, mit einer Ernährungsumstellung in 3 Wochen auf vegan könnte man Krankheiten einfach so bekämpfen. Das hat was vom Glauben an Globuli, aber der Herr Dr. verschweigt eben das Kernkonzept seiner Praxis im Interview.



> Sportmedizin
> _*Sport und Bewegung*_ als gesundheitsfördernde Maßnahme _*sind Mittelpunkt unserer Bemühungen.*_ Wir stehen Ihnen auch für sportmedizinische Atteste und Tauglichkeitsuntersuchungen zur Verfügung.


Leistungen - Dr. Hannes Graf

Und da muss ich halt sagen, er hat einfach den wichtigsten Teil weggelassen. Denn mit fdh und beweg dich mehr können, unabhängig von der Art der Ernährung, grundsätzlich Leiden wie Diabetes und gewisse Probleme mit dem Herz erfolgreich gemildert werden. Nur kann man das halt auf ner Veganerwebsite so nicht sagen.

Ich hab absolut nichts gegen Veganer, deren Art zu leben, oder sonstwas. Aber mich regen solche Dinge extrem auf weil man doch gerade heute immer wieder sehen kann wohin das führt. Dank selektiver Wahrnehmung kommen Klaus und Gudrun auf so eine Website und denken sich auf einmal die Lösung aller Probleme zu kennen. Ja wow, es gibt jetzt echt einen Dr. der eine vegane Website hat. Das ist schön und seine Bemühungen anderen diese Lebensweise näher zu bringen ist aller Ehren wert (das meine ich ohne Spott). Nur bitte, im Sinne aller Patienten, gerade bei medizinischen Themen sollte man die ideologische Scheuklappe außen vor lassen und allen reinen Wein einschenken. Das ist am Ende genauso dumm wie übergewichtigen Menschen einfach zu raten joggen zu gehen. 2 kaputte Knie und vollkommen demotiviert später haben die dann keinen Bock mehr auf Sport und einen Lebenswandel.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn man WIRKLICH was ändern wollte, dann nimmt man 10-20 Millionen € in die Hand, macht ein Forschungsprojekt mit Larven, Insekten, was halt kreucht und fleucht und schaut, was man hier effizient züchten kann.


Gab es vor einiger Zeit auch im Deutschlandfunk was drüber: 
Deutschlandfunk: Zukunft der Ernaehrung - Mehlwuermer, Algen und regionale Alternativprodukte (Archiv)
Deutschlandfunk: Insekten als Lebensmittel - Im Landeanflug auf den EU-Markt (Archiv)


----------



## seahawk (22. Juli 2020)

Seht euch das Video an. Wer für so etwas verantwortlich ist ......

Kreis Guetersloh &#8211; Enthuellungsvideo! Tierquaelerei bei Toennies-Zulieferer? | Guetersloh


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2020)

Nun hat auch Sachsen Tiertransporte ins nicht EU-Ausland verboten. Tierschutz: Mehrere Laender stoppen Langzeittransporte | tagesschau.de
Angeblich nach ARD-Medienberichten vom Montag. 
Doku: Reportage & Dokumentation: Tiertransporte gnadenlos (ab 12 Jahren)  - Viehhandel ohne Grenzen | ARD Mediathek
Bericht: Tiertransporte: Eine Qual - mit amtlicher Genehmigung | tagesschau.de

Allerdings hat ZDF 37° schon 2017 berichtet und auch immer wieder aufgedeckt, das sich nichts geändert hat in den folgenden Jahren. 
Geheimsache Tiertransporte - Wenn Gesetze nicht schuetzen (2017) - ZDFmediathek
Tiertransporte - ein Jahr danach (2018) - ZDFmediathek
Tiertransport grenzenlos (2020) - ZDFmediathek



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/swr/tiertransporte-109.html schrieb:
			
		

> 2015 hatte der Europäische Gerichtshof entschieden, dass die tierschutzrechtlichen Vorgaben der EU zum Tiertransport bis zum Bestimmungsort einzuhalten sind - auch wenn dieser in einem Drittstaat liegt.







			
				https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/37-grad/37-geheimsache-tiertransporte-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Manfred Karremann über den Film:
> 
> *Ein Thema seit 1989*
> &#8222;Der Schrei aus dem Schlachthof&#8220; hieß mein erster Film 1989. Bei den Dreharbeiten habe ich gesehen, wie elend Rinder und Schweine nach einem Transport gerade mal durch Deutschland auf Schlachthöfen angekommen sind. Das war der Anlass, sich auch einmal die internationalen Tiertransporte näher anzusehen.
> ...





			
				https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/37-grad/unser-taeglich-tier-huehnchen-massenproduktion-in-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie gehen wir mit Tieren um?
> *Der vielzitierte "Verbraucher" kann und wird das nicht alles ändern, sondern vor allem der Gesetzgeber ist gefordert, und die Behörden, die das Tierschutzgesetz vollziehen. So, wie beim Verbot der Käfighaltung eben auch, oder beim Stopp der Subventionen für Schlachttierexporte aus der EU. Der aktuelle Film stellt ein System im Umgang mit Tieren an sich infrage. Wie die Qualzuchten bei Hähnchen, oder die Haltung bei Puten. So kann es nicht weitergehen, glaube ich, so dürfen wir einfach nicht mit Tieren umgehen.
> 
> Im Tierschutz gibt es immer eine Kette von Verantwortlichkeiten. Den Gesetzgeber, den, der etwas produziert, den Handel, der entscheidet, was angeboten wird, und schließlich den oder die, die kaufen. Das sind wir. Am Ende der Kette - und zugleich am wichtigsten. Wir entscheiden, welche und wie viele Tiere wir kaufen und essen. Und ob wir sie überhaupt essen möchten.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Ich finde auch das Tiertransporte ins Ausland unbedingt gestoppt werden müssen.
Die sollen die Tiere in den eigenen Ländern schlachten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das Tiertransporte ins Ausland unbedingt gestoppt werden müssen.
> Die sollen die Tiere in den eigenen Ländern schlachten.



Dann werden die Preise massiv steigen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann werden die Preise massiv steigen.


Das ist egal. Dann sollen sie eben weniger Fleisch essen. Ist für alle besser.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist egal. Dann sollen sie eben weniger Fleisch essen. Ist für alle besser.



Dann steigt aber auch die Nachfrage an Getreideprodukten, die werden dann auch teurer.
Zudem haben da die Arbeiter auch oft sehr schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen, was nicht gerade toll ist, nicht nur bei Fleischbetrieben.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann steigt aber auch die Nachfrage an Getreideprodukten, die werden dann auch teurer.


Muss nicht so sein. Immerhin wird dann weniger für Tierfutter verwendet und man hat dann mehr Ressourcen. Auch was Nutzflächen angeht.



> Zudem haben da die Arbeiter auch oft sehr schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen, was nicht gerade toll ist, nicht nur bei Fleischbetrieben.


Dann müssen die verbessert werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Muss nicht so sein. Immerhin wird dann weniger für Tierfutter verwendet und man hat dann mehr Ressourcen. Auch was Nutzflächen angeht.
> 
> 
> Dann müssen die verbessert werden.


Dann wird es hier zu teuer, dann wird nur noch importiert, was in der aktuellen Situation Engpässe wie beim Klopapier gegeben hätte.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann steigt aber auch die Nachfrage an Getreideprodukten, die werden dann auch teurer.



Das ist falsch. Aktuell landet ein Großteil der angebauten Pflanzen im Tierfutter oder in der Biosgasanlage.

Dazu geht es bei den Tiertransporten um den Export. Die werden also jetzt schon hier gefüttert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Aktuell landet ein Großteil der angebauten Pflanzen im Tierfutter oder in der Biosgasanlage.



Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass das oft kein Speisegetreide ist.
Futtermais usw.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass das oft kein Speisegetreide ist.
> Futtermais usw.



Ist eine Frage dessen, wofür man die Fläche nutzt.

Wobei das bei uns aufgrund der hohen Schwermetallgehalte nichtmal als Tierfutter verwendet werden darf, sondern direkt in die Biogasanlage geht. 
Allerdings sind manche Bauern so dämlich und verteilen den Klärschlamm anschließend wieder auf dem Acker.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

.........................  lol


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann werden die Preise massiv steigen.



Warum sollten sie steigen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie steigen?


Wenn kein Fleisch mehr gegessen wird, weil es da massiven Mangel gibt, wird die Nachfrage nach Getreideprodukten steigen.

Dann werden die Läden ihre Preise auch anpassen.


----------



## tdi-fan (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist eine Frage dessen, wofür man die Fläche nutzt.
> 
> Wobei das bei uns aufgrund der hohen Schwermetallgehalte nichtmal als Tierfutter verwendet werden darf, sondern direkt in die Biogasanlage geht.
> Allerdings sind manche Bauern so dämlich und verteilen den Klärschlamm anschließend wieder auf dem Acker.



Also. Wie wir alle wissen, ist die Landwirtschaft vom Wetter und vielen anderen Faktoren abhängig. Zu schreiben, es wird extra Getreide rein als Tierfutterbedarf angebaut wird, ist natürlich Quatsch. Ist natürlich beim Futtermais so, der fließt aber auch mit in die Fruchtfolge ein.  Ob ein Getreide als Tierfutter gilt, entscheidet die Analyse im Labor bei Anlieferung zB beim Landhandel. Einfach mal hinfahren, zum Landhandel, und denen über die Schulter schauen. Da kannst du auch sehen, wie angepisst, einige Kollegen sind, wenn ihr Getreide nicht als Qualitätsgetreide qualifiziert und abgenommen wird.

Zum zweiten. Dem Grünland. Grünland umzubrechen, und daraus Ackerflächen zu machen hat der Gesetzgeber verboten. Da können wir Landwirte nichts für. Kommt hinzu das der allergrößte Teil von Grünlandflächen nicht als Ackernutzfläche geeignet ist. Erschwerte Bodenverhältnisse wie _bspw_ Nässe oder Hang führen dazu, dass diese Flächen schlicht nicht bewirtschaftbar sind. Genau aus dem Grunde, haben zB wir, daheim, als einen Schwerpunkt die Mutterkuhhaltung, da wir diese Flächen so nutzen können. Sie sind einfach oftmals nicht befahrbar, nasser Marschboden. Eine leichtrahmige robuste Rinderrasse ist hier ideal.

Nächstes mal, mein lieber DKK007, frag einfach mal einen wirklichen Profi, dann kommt auch nicht so ein dümmlicher Quatsch raus. Dieses ständige rumhacken, von irgendwelchen Möchtegerns, auf uns Landwirte, es nervt einfach. Und Fachbücher wären manchmal auch nicht verkehrt.

Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist, dass die Landwirtschaft mein Beruf ist, ich mach das jeden Tag, von klein auf. Und ich schau mir nebenher auch noch andere Betriebsschwerpunkte auf Fremdbetrieben an in meiner Freizeit, und klicke nicht im Internet rum, bin selber vor Ort. Selber den Hintern bewegen, und nicht labern.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn kein Fleisch mehr gegessen wird, weil es da massiven Mangel gibt, wird die Nachfrage nach Getreideprodukten steigen.
> 
> Dann werden die Läden ihre Preise auch anpassen.



Ich würde eher sagen, dass dann weniger weggeworfen wird.
Solange Lebensmittel Wegwerfprodukte sind, kann der Preis gar nicht hoch genug sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass dann weniger weggeworfen wird.
> Solange Lebensmittel Wegwerfprodukte sind, kann der Preis gar nicht hoch genug sein.



Ist dir eigentlich klar, wo die entsorgt werden und warum?
Vieles wird entsorgt, weil es nicht mehr verkauft werden darf, z.B. weil das MHD abgelaufen ist.

Oder auch in Kantinen wird massenhaft Essen entsorgt. Die müssen sogar welches aufheben, wenn jemand sich beschwert, damit das dann geprüft werden kann.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2020)

Wen interessiert das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum?
Das ist eh nur willkürlich festgelegt.
Lebensmittel müssen endlich mal wieder als wertvoll angesehen werden. Immerhin gibt es genug Menschen, die davon viel zu wenig haben und wir haben so viel davon, dass wir Millionen Tonnen im Jahr wegwerfen.


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum?
> Das ist eh nur willkürlich festgelegt.



Und dennoch ist jeder Betrieb, der Lebensmittel verkauft (sei es ein Supermarkt oder eben auch ein Restaurant oder selbst ein Kindergarten), dazu verpflichtet diese zu entsorgen sobald das MHD überschritten wurde, unabhängig ob es gammelt oder eben nicht.
Bei Wasser ist das am heftigsten zu sehen, wie groß die Angst der Hersteller scheinbar gegenüber Klagen ist. Mittlerweile ist es nicht mehr selten, dass das "offiziell" schon unter einem Jahr als abgelaufen gilt. Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit lag das MHD einige Jahre in der Zukunft.
Ich meine Hallo? Das ist Wasser, was soll da gammeln wenn das dicht verschlossen ist?
Es ist einfach purer Wahnsinn.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Man kann das aber auch einfach am Ende mit -50% noch verkaufen, das macht z.B. Lidl, oder halt an die Tafeln spenden.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Oder auch in Kantinen wird massenhaft Essen entsorgt. Die müssen sogar welches aufheben, wenn jemand sich beschwert, damit das dann geprüft werden kann.



Als Rückstellprobe reicht ein Konservenglas.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist, dass die Landwirtschaft mein Beruf ist, ich mach das jeden Tag, von klein auf. Und ich schau mir nebenher auch noch andere Betriebsschwerpunkte auf Fremdbetrieben an in meiner Freizeit, und klicke nicht im Internet rum, bin selber vor Ort. Selber den Hintern bewegen, und nicht labern.



Meine Vater hat Landwirtschaft. Da muss ich also bloß nach Hause fahren.
Daher weiß man auch, was für Schweinereien auf den Feldern rundrum gemacht wird.
Lauter mit Glyphosat totgepritzte Äcker, wo dann komplett sinnlos noch Gülle draufgehauen wird. Bei einem toten Boden kann man sich das sparen.


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann das aber auch einfach am Ende mit -50% noch verkaufen, das macht z.B. Lidl, oder halt an die Tafeln spenden.
> 
> 
> 
> Als Rückstellprobe reicht ein Konservenglas.



Aber sind das nicht Artikel die innerhalb der nächsten 1 - 2 Tage das MHD überschreiten und der jeweilige Laden diese dann natürlich los werden will? So ist es bei uns zumindest.
Ein Supermarkt bei uns hat hinter den Kassen ein Regal mit abgelaufenen Artikeln die sie verschenken, weil sie eben sonst auf dem Müll landen würden.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich klar, wo die entsorgt werden und warum?
> Vieles wird entsorgt, weil es nicht mehr verkauft werden darf, z.B. weil das MHD abgelaufen ist.
> 
> Oder auch in Kantinen wird massenhaft Essen entsorgt. Die müssen sogar welches aufheben, wenn jemand sich beschwert, damit das dann geprüft werden kann.



entsorgt ist relativ  , es wird der Nahrungskette wieder zugeführt  ,  zb  Schweinefutter


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist eine Frage dessen, wofür man die Fläche nutzt.
> 
> Wobei das bei uns aufgrund der hohen Schwermetallgehalte nichtmal als Tierfutter verwendet werden darf, sondern direkt in die Biogasanlage geht.
> Allerdings sind manche Bauern so dämlich und verteilen den Klärschlamm anschließend wieder auf dem Acker.



Deswegen hat anscheinend Frosta im Osten unweit von  Dresden beachtliche Mengen unbelasteten fruchbaren Boden gekauft, und baut dort an .
Wenn Frosta den Boden gut pflegt  ist alles OK


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum?
> Das ist eh nur willkürlich festgelegt.
> Lebensmittel müssen endlich mal wieder als wertvoll angesehen werden. Immerhin gibt es genug Menschen, die davon viel zu wenig haben und wir haben so viel davon, dass wir Millionen Tonnen im Jahr wegwerfen.


Die dürfen das nicht mehr verkaufen, sonst bekommen die so richtig Ärger.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

Die sollten beim Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum als Zusatz mit draufdrucken :  Wenn Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen Verzehr auf eigene Gefahr .  Und somit wären die Supermärkte rechtlich fein raus .

Weil ich hab auch schon gefragt ob ich das nicht für den halben Preis kaufen kann , und der im Supermarkt hat nachgefragt , musste es mir dann doch wegnehmen  ;(

Aber mit meinem vorgeschlagenem Zusatz  wäre das doch Okay  ,  oder nicht ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die sollten beim Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum als Zusatz mit draufdrucken :  Wenn Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen Verzehr auf eigene Gefahr .  Und somit wären die Supermärkte rechtlich fein raus .
> 
> Weil ich hab auch schon gefragt ob ich das nicht für den halben Preis kaufen kann , und der im Supermarkt hat nachgefragt , musste es mir dann doch wegnehmen  ;(
> 
> Aber mit meinem vorgeschlagenem Zusatz  wäre das doch Okay  ,  oder nicht ?



Glaube ich kaum, denn sonst würden die das schon lange tun.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juli 2020)

Deshalb wird das Zeug billig verkauft, kurz bevor es abgelaufen ist und der Rest geht an die Tafel.
Das meiste, was verdirbt ist aber Obst und Gemüse, welches gar kein MHD hat.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juli 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum, denn sonst würden die das schon lange tun.



Die Supermärkte machen das natürlich nicht  xD  

Das muß schon von der Politik kommen !  deswegen haben wir die doch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das Tiertransporte ins Ausland unbedingt gestoppt werden müssen.
> Die sollen die Tiere in den eigenen Ländern schlachten.



Jein. Tiertransporte über größere Entfernungen sollten verboten werden. Aber genau deswegen wäre es bescheuert, ein Rind von der deutsch-niederländischen Grenz 100 km in die eine Richtung zu fahren, wenn es über die Grenze nur 50 km bis zum nächsten Schlachter sind. Und bei Ländern wie Liechtenstein oder Luxemburg liegt quasi alles verdammt nah am Ausland. Zudem muss es für züchterische Zwecke auch möglich sein, Tiere über größere Entfernungen zu transportieren. Aber das ist seltener und in geringer Zahl, sodass hier größerer Aufwand zumutbar wäre.

Z.B. "Vor jedem Transport muss ein Tier mindestens zwei volle Tage lang Weidezugang gehabt haben. Ein Transport darf maximal vier Stunden dauern". Wer einmalig 20 Mutterkühe aus Thüringen nach Wallonien bringen muss, wird damit leben können, wenn er ihnen zwischendurch 3 Tage Rast irgendwo in Ostwestfahlen spendieren muss. Wer aber bislang jährlihc 20000 Schweine aus Schleswig-Holstein in Ungarn verwursten lassen hat, wird sich das ganz schnell abgewöhnen, wenn das auf einmal ein 14-Tage Tripp mit einer ganzen Kette an Erholungs-Suhlen wird. Und einfach nur Mästen ohne Sonnenlicht geht gar nicht mehr, wenn man direkt vor Ort schlachtet.

(genau Zahlen bzw. Einführungsgeschwindigkeit wären diskutabel)




CoLuxe schrieb:


> Und dennoch ist jeder Betrieb, der Lebensmittel verkauft (sei es ein Supermarkt oder eben auch ein Restaurant oder selbst ein Kindergarten), dazu verpflichtet diese zu entsorgen sobald das MHD überschritten wurde, unabhängig ob es gammelt oder eben nicht.
> Bei Wasser ist das am heftigsten zu sehen, wie groß die Angst der Hersteller scheinbar gegenüber Klagen ist. Mittlerweile ist es nicht mehr selten, dass das "offiziell" schon unter einem Jahr als abgelaufen gilt. Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit lag das MHD einige Jahre in der Zukunft.
> Ich meine Hallo? Das ist Wasser, was soll da gammeln wenn das dicht verschlossen ist?
> Es ist einfach purer Wahnsinn.



Kann es sein, dass das nur Wasser in Plastikflaschen betrifft? Da wird dann nicht der Inhalt gammlig, sondern er wird einfach durch die Verpackung nach und nach vergiftet und niemand will garantieren, dass die Konzentrationen alle auch dann unter den Grenzwerten bleiben, wenn ein Großhandel die Palette mal einen Monat bei 35-°C-im Schatten auf dem Hof in der Sonne stehen lässt. Mein Wasser (Glasflasche) hat jedenfalls 06/22 als MHD aufgedruckt. Ich glaube, da gibt es auch irgendwo eine Obergrenze, dass heißt längere MHDs sind schlichtweg nicht zulässig.

(Unabhängig davon wird es sicherlich auch viele Hersteller geben, die das MHD so niedrig ansetzen, wie die Großabnehmer mitmachen. Schließlich bedeutet alles, was weggeworfen wird, mehr Umsatz und vor allem bedeutet es mehr Marktkontrolle. Man stelle sich vor, was für Probleme die Süßwarenhersteller zu Ostern hätten, wenn die Weihnachtskugeln offiziell ein halbes Jahr halten würden.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

Die aktuellen Verbote betreffen nur Transporte außerhalb der EU. 


Selbst Steinsalz hat ein MHD, dabei lag das schon Millionen Jahre unverändert unter der Erde.


----------



## CoLuxe (29. Juli 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das nur Wasser in Plastikflaschen betrifft? Da wird dann nicht der Inhalt gammlig, sondern er wird einfach durch die Verpackung nach und nach vergiftet und niemand will garantieren, dass die Konzentrationen alle auch dann unter den Grenzwerten bleiben, wenn ein Großhandel die Palette mal einen Monat bei 35-°C-im Schatten auf dem Hof in der Sonne stehen lässt. Mein Wasser (Glasflasche) hat jedenfalls 06/22 als MHD aufgedruckt. Ich glaube, da gibt es auch irgendwo eine Obergrenze, dass heißt längere MHDs sind schlichtweg nicht zulässig.



Kann tatsächlich sein, dass das bei Plastikflaschen deutlich niedriger angesetzt ist. Trotzdem habe ich die Beobachtung gemacht, dass generell bei Wasser das MHD immer weiter herunter gesetzt wurde. 
Ich habe hier noch zwei Ende Anfang Juni gekaufte Plastikflaschen (jedoch die dickeren, die wiederbefüllt werden), auf denen Juni 2020 draufsteht. Keine Ahnung wie sowas sein kann. Evtl. standen die ewig in nem Lager rum, allerdings werden Lebensmittel doch so gut wie nicht gelagert und wenn dann so, dass das ältere immer zuerst rausgeht. Und nein, dass war kein Fiji Wasser, was einmal um die Welt gesegelt ist. Das ist von einem (großen) "lokalem" Abfüller etwa 100 km entfernt.

Wurde diese Grenze mal nach unten gesetzt? Ich meine mich mal daran zu erinnern, dass ich auf Wasserflaschen und auf Konserven MHDs von über 3 Jahren, wenn nicht sogar 5, in der Zukunft gesehen habe.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst Steinsalz hat ein MHD, dabei lag das schon Millionen Jahre unverändert unter der Erde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da kann man aber damit argumentieren, dass das anfängt zu reagieren, sobald es mit Luft in Kontakt kommt. Unter der Erde war das ja völlig abgeschottet von jeglichem atmosphärischem Einfluss.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2020)

Da reagiert nichts. Es kann maximal feucht werden, aber das ist eine Frage der Lagerung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2020)

Und mit 99,9%iger Sicherheit war es schon einmal klatschnass, bevor es abgepackt wurde. Und genauso kann man es beim nächsten Mal auch wieder trocknen.



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Wurde diese Grenze mal nach unten gesetzt? Ich meine mich mal daran zu erinnern, dass ich auf Wasserflaschen und auf Konserven MHDs von über 3 Jahren, wenn nicht sogar 5, in der Zukunft gesehen habe.



Konserven gibt es afaik auch weiterhin länger, aber ich kenne die genauen Regelungen nicht. Ich könnte mich nur nicht daran erinnern, jemals Wasser mit 5 Jahren oder so gesehen zu haben. Zwischen beiden liegt auf alle Fälle der Unterschied, dass sich Konserven durch Abkochen sterilisieren lassen bzw. das auch immer werden. Damit sind sie dann fast so lange haltbar wie ... äh ... Salz. 
Aber diese Regelungen müssen nicht immer Sinn machen. Am extremsten ist es bei "Medikamenten": Eine Flasche medizinischer Sauerstoff hat auch ein Ablaufdatum, nach dem sie nicht mehr benutzt werden kann.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2020)

MHDs der verschiedenen Konservenarten: 

 Halbkonserven - 6 Monate bei unter 5°C 
Kesselkonserven - 1 Jahr bei unter 10°C 
Dreiviertelkonserven - 1 Jahr bei unter 15°C 
Vollkonserven - 4 Jahre bei 25°C 
Tropenkonserven - 1 Jahr bei 40°C 
Shelf-Stable Products - 1 Jahr bei unter 25°C 

Auch wenn die Lehre in der Fleischerei mittlerweile über 13 Jahre her ist und ich seitdem nicht mehr in der Branche gearbeitet habe, hat man da was fürs Leben gelernt.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTO-NO9yhYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2020)

Das Video ist ein Klassiker!


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> MHDs der verschiedenen Konservenarten:
> 
> Halbkonserven - 6 Monate bei unter 5°C
> Kesselkonserven - 1 Jahr bei unter 10°C
> ...



Woher weiß man, was das für eine Konserve ist? Schließlich sieht man nur fertige Glas bzw. Dose.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb wird das Zeug billig verkauft, kurz bevor es abgelaufen ist und der Rest geht an die Tafel.
> Das meiste, was verdirbt ist aber Obst und Gemüse, welches gar kein MHD hat.



Völliger Quatsch , die Tafel darf auch nix unter Mindesthalbarkeitsdatum weitergeben und sortiert das auch aus.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2020)

Das handhaben verschiedene Tafeln unterschiedlich. Lebensmittel nach dem Verbrauchsdatum(bei Fisch/Fleisch) dürfen sie nicht rausgeben, nach MHD aber durchaus.
Z.Bm Landshut
Infos fuer Tafelkunden - Die Tafel in Landshut


> Das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum (MHD) kann überschritten sein.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

Welche denn ?

Es geht ja um Eiweiß  bzw Fleisch  ,  der Rest ist Jemüse und Obst

Oder meinst du Getränke  wie Limo etc ?


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2020)

Halt alles was kein feste Verbrauchsdatum sondern eben nur ein MHD hat. Z.B. Nudeln, Mehl, Joghurts(so ungefähr DAS Lebensmittel mit der größten Differenz zwischen MHD und realem Ablauf weil man nichts verkaufen will in dem sich Wasser abgesetzt hat) und halt diverse Konserven. So war es jedenfalls bei der Tafel bei der ich zu Zivi Zeiten in Vertretung einkaufen war.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

die haben doch kein ^Salz oder Mehl  oder Nudeln , Konserven ( 6-10 Jahre haltbar )  ...  willst du mich verarschen    

Rein Lagertechnisch geht das garnich

bitte nicht negativ aufnehmen  ^^


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2020)

Schau dir einfach Mal den Link an 
Natürlich gibt es das Zeug seltener aber nicht nie.
Das meiste mit MHD, mal abgelaufen mal nicht, was ausgegeben wird dürften natürlich Milchprodukte sein.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Ich finde das sowieso beschämend, dass nur alleine in Deutschland schon, jedes Jahr, Millionen Tonnen Lebensmittel vernichtet werden.
Und woanders verhungern noch Menschen. Darunter viele Kinder.
Deswegen finde ich Einrichtungen wie die Tafeln und Projekte wie "Foodsharing" ganz gut.
Bei uns wird nur das weggeschmissen was auch wirklich schimmelig ist.
Wenn etwas über dem MHD ist, wird das noch weiter verzehrt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

Wenn du mich fragst würde ich eine Legalisierung der Weiternutzung von Müll zustimmen, dann aber bei allem, also Mülltonnen, Sperrmüll, Elektroschrott usw.
Wichtig ist aber, dass die Haftung völlig ausgeschlossen ist. Wer etwas vom Müll holt und krank wird, muss selbst für den Schaden aufkommen, der Laden hat aus der Sache raus zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Das ist ja nicht einfach nur Müll. Das sind Lebensmittel welche zum großen Teil noch in Ordnung und nicht zu beanstanden sind.

Wenn bei McDonalds der Burger nicht in der Vorgabezeit (Sekunden) zubereitet wird, dann wird er gleich weggeschmissen.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn bei McDonalds der Burger nicht in der Vorgabezeit (Sekunden) zubereitet wird, dann wird er gleich weggeschmissen.



Das ist eben Hygienevorschrift. 
Du kannst die Zeit verlängern -- aber ernsthaft, ich möchte keinen Burger mehr essen, der schon seit einer Stunde in der Schiene liegt.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Zeit verlängern -- aber ernsthaft, ich möchte keinen Burger mehr essen, der schon seit einer Stunde in der Schiene liegt.


Wenn der Burger ausreichend gekühlt wird, würde ich den sogar noch am nächsten Tag essen.

Früher bei der Bundeswehr, haben wir uns aus dem Mannschaftsheim, immer belegte Baguettes und Brötchen vom Vortag geholt. Kostenlos.
Die wurden vorne in der Auslage immer gekühlt. Da ist keiner von gestorben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn der Burger ausreichend gekühlt wird, würde ich den sogar noch am nächsten Tag essen.
> 
> Früher bei der Bundeswehr, haben wir uns aus dem Mannschaftsheim, immer belegte Baguettes und Brötchen vom Vortag geholt. Kostenlos.
> Die wurden vorne in der Auslage immer gekühlt. Da ist keiner von gestorben.


Es ist aber so, dass bei Erkrankung sofort ein Schuldiger gesucht wird, denn heute will kaum einer für das verantwortlich sein, was er/sie verbockt hat und Risiko will auch keiner haben.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Wenn man es nicht essen will muß man es ja nicht.
Aber ich finde diese Wegwerf-Mentalität richtig ********.
Viele Lebensmittel sind noch gut.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2020)

Bestimmte Lebensmittel sind sowieso erst gut, wenn sie ein paar Tage über dem MHD sind. z.B. Harzer, Limburger, ... 



Threshold schrieb:


> [...] aber ernsthaft, ich möchte keinen Burger mehr essen, der schon seit einer Stunde in der Schiene liegt.


Wer isst schon freiwillig Burger?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du mich fragst würde ich eine Legalisierung der Weiternutzung von Müll zustimmen, dann aber bei allem, also Mülltonnen, Sperrmüll, Elektroschrott usw.
> Wichtig ist aber, dass die Haftung völlig ausgeschlossen ist. Wer etwas vom Müll holt und krank wird, muss selbst für den Schaden aufkommen, der Laden hat aus der Sache raus zu sein.



wie in den USA  ,.     dabei sind die komischerweise uns vorraus   ..........

Mülltonne bedeutet  Eigentumsrechte sind abgetreten   fertich  . aus  . In Deutschland wird der Müll in der Tonne zugunsten des ehemaligen Eigentümers geschützt  und bleibt Eigentum des Eigentümers  bis der "Mülll" dann auch auch wirklich vernichtet wurde .....

Da sind die USA schon fortschrittlicher  , und denken besser


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer isst schon freiwillig Burger?


Milliarden Menschen.
Und wer den aus Fastfood-Restaurants nicht mag, kann ihn sich auch selber zu Hause machen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

der aus dem Bürgerladen  schmeckt halt anders  bzw  richtig geil  

Anders halt .

Wenn ich mir ein Bürger mache aus Rindfleisch vom Metzger  ca 300gr  ,  mit großem Brötchen ( selten gefunden , weil das RindFleisch so groß bleibt ^^ ) etc    ,   Soße  Zwiebel Gurgen   ,   der ist auch richtig Fett ..

Kost halt mehr   ,  aber man ist dann auch satt ^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wie in den USA  ,.     dabei sind die komischerweise uns vorraus   ..........
> 
> Mülltonne bedeutet  Eigentumsrechte sind abgetreten   fertich  . aus  . In Deutschland wird der Müll in der Tonne zugunsten des ehemaligen Eigentümers geschützt  und bleibt Eigentum des Eigentümers  bis der "Mülll" dann auch auch wirklich vernichtet wurde .....
> 
> Da sind die USA schon fortschrittlicher  , und denken besser


Die Städte können das aber auch verbieten, weil die z.B. den "Elektroschrott" verwerten wollen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

glaube nicht das es hier grad um Elektroschrott geht ,  aber trotzdem sollten die Eigentumsrechte abgetreten werden  wenn man es in die Mülltonne zum entsorgen gibt , egal was   .  Das ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz . fertich aus


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> glaube nicht das es hier grad um Elektroschrott geht ,  aber trotzdem sollten die Eigentumsrechte abgetreten werden  wenn man es in die Mülltonne zum entsorgen gibt , egal was   .  Das ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz . fertich aus



Es geht vor allem um Dinge die am Straßenrand stehen. Da können die das verbieten. Die Mülltonne auf dem Grundstück ist Sache des Eigentümers.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. August 2020)

Haarspalterei  ,  , vielleicht hast du einen coolen Müllfahrer  , der dir die Tonne von deinem Grundstück zieht .  Aber manche haben sowas nicht , und müssen ihre Tonnen auf die Straße stellen  .  


Das Grundgesetzt von ka 1953  , bzw das BGB sollte mal eine Neufassung bekommen  .  Beziehungsweise mal kommplett überarbeitet werden und an das Jahr 2020 angepasst werden  .  

Das würde bei vernünftiger Überarbeitung und mit dem Zeitgeist bestimmt 2/3 dünner werden , und weniger Bürokratie und damit weniger Kosten  verursachen


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2020)

Man merkt das wieder Ferien sind.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man merkt das wieder Ferien sind.



Ja, kein Deutschunterricht, aber es gibt Abhilfe: das-dass.de - Wir wollen, dass auch du den Unterschied verstehst!


----------



## keinnick (21. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz . fertich aus


Wenn Du das sagst, dann wird es wohl stimmen.


----------



## Seeefe (21. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Haarspalterei  ,  , vielleicht hast du einen coolen Müllfahrer  , der dir die Tonne von deinem Grundstück zieht .  Aber manche haben sowas nicht , und müssen ihre Tonnen auf die Straße stellen  .
> 
> 
> Das Grundgesetzt von ka 1953  , bzw das BGB sollte mal eine Neufassung bekommen  .  Beziehungsweise mal kommplett überarbeitet werden und an das Jahr 2020 angepasst werden  .
> ...



Um welchen Paragraphen geht es denn? Vor allem wohl um §959 BGB: "Eine bewegliche Sache wird herrenlos, wenn der Eigentümer in der Absicht, auf das Eigentum zu verzichten, den Besitz der Sache aufgibt."

Der wurde vielleicht vor 100 Jahren aufgenommen und kann heute noch genau so verwendet werden. Die Gerichte haben diesen eben so ausgelegt, dass der Supermarkt bis zur Abholung nicht auf das Eigentum verzichten wollte. Wenn der Behälter nicht abgeschlossen gewesen wäre, vielleicht hätte das vorangegangene Gericht die Frauen auch gar nicht verurteilt, diese Möglichkeit stellt das Bundesverfassungsgericht auch klar heraus.

Ich finde Lebensmittelverschwendung auch nicht gut, aber man muss ja auch folgendes beachten: Müllentsorgung kostet Geld. Wenn ich jetzt eine 1000l Tonne bezahle, mir aber abends Leute immer 500l entnehmen, würde ich mir auch denken, wofür bezahle ich denn dann die volle Tonne. So gesehen bereichern sich die Leute auf Kosten anderer, zwar mit einer ehrbaren Absicht, aber dennoch. Ob es die richtige Antwort darauf ist, den Müll wegzuschließen bis er abgeholt wird, kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben Hygienevorschrift.
> Du kannst die Zeit verlängern -- aber ernsthaft, ich möchte keinen Burger mehr essen, der schon seit einer Stunde in der Schiene liegt.



Ich würde 50% mehr zahlen, wenn der Burger dafür frisch und aus leckeren Zutaten wäre, anstatt aus möglichst billigen, damit sich der finanzielle Verlust beim ständigen Wegschmeißen in Grenzen hält. Zutaten, die zudem so zusammengestellt werden, dass der Geschmack am von 20-30 Minuten Warmhaltezeit immer noch genauso (mieß) wie zu Anfang ist, für denn Fall, dass kurz vor Entsorgung doch noch jemand ein Stück Pappe mit Zucker zwischen zwei Stücken Pappe bestellt.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde 50% mehr zahlen, wenn der Burger dafür frisch und aus leckeren Zutaten wäre, anstatt aus möglichst billigen, damit sich der finanzielle Verlust beim ständigen Wegschmeißen in Grenzen hält. Zutaten, die zudem so zusammengestellt werden, dass der Geschmack am von 20-30 Minuten Warmhaltezeit immer noch genauso (mieß) wie zu Anfang ist, für denn Fall, dass kurz vor Entsorgung doch noch jemand ein Stück Pappe mit Zucker zwischen zwei Stücken Pappe bestellt.


Ich habe mal eine Reportage über die Burgerzubereitung bei McDonalds gesehen. Die verwenden nur frische Zutaten.

Natürlich kann man den Burger nicht mit einen Burger aus einen guten Burger-Restaurant vergleichen. Da bezahlt man dann auch mal locker das  Dreifache dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2020)

Tiefgefroren würde ich schonmal generell nicht als frisch bezeichnen, sondern als tiefgefroren. Und so wird bei McD quasi alles geliefert. Mir ging es aber um "frisch zubereitet". Wenn man einen Burger frisch zum sofortigen Verzehr macht, kann man sich andere Zutatenvarianten erlauben und einen anderen Aufbau, als wenn man einen Bürger macht, der 30 Minuten auf einer Warmhalteplatte liegen und danach 10 Minuten in der Pappe transportiert werden können soll, ohne dass sich der Geschmack auch nur ein kleines Bisschen verändert. Mit so einem Auslieferungskonzept kann man sich z.B. saftiges Fleisch und normalen Teig gar nicht erlauben, weil so eine Kombination nach 10 Minuten durchgesuppt ist. Genauso müssen Saucen und Gurken so beschaffen sein, dass sie sich garantiert nicht vom Fleck rühren oder Geschmack abgeben, etc.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde 50% mehr zahlen, wenn der Burger dafür frisch und aus leckeren Zutaten wäre, anstatt aus möglichst billigen, damit sich der finanzielle Verlust beim ständigen Wegschmeißen in Grenzen hält. Zutaten, die zudem so zusammengestellt werden, dass der Geschmack am von 20-30 Minuten Warmhaltezeit immer noch genauso (mieß) wie zu Anfang ist, für denn Fall, dass kurz vor Entsorgung doch noch jemand ein Stück Pappe mit Zucker zwischen zwei Stücken Pappe bestellt.



Dann müsstest du das Konzept Fast Food ändern. Der Burger wird erst dann zubereitet, wenn er bestellt wird. Der Kunde wartet vor dem Tresen darauf und nimmt ihn dann in Empfang.
Trotzdem hast du dann immer noch das Problem, dass der Burger anschließend nicht gegessen wird -- ich bin zwar selten bei McDonalds aber wenn ich sehe, was da immer in den Rückgabefächern für Reste stehen, frage ich mich, ob die Augen beim Bestellen ständig größer sind als der Magen.
Aber in normalen Restaurants hast du die Probleme in gleichem Maße vorliegen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. August 2020)

Also bei MC-Donald war ich schon Jahre nicht mehr  , kann sein 6 Jahre ....

Aber wenn ich mal Lust auf ein Burger hab geh ich zu Burger-King .  Da warte ich dann auch jedesmal eine Weile bis der Burger frisch fertiggemacht wurde und bei burgerking muss ich sagen ich hab da jedesmal gewartet und nie einen Burger bekommen der schon fertig war vor meiner Bestellung .  Ich weiß nicht wie das bei MC-Donalds ist  ka .
Und die Burger schmecken eh besser bei Burger-King .


----------



## Tengri86 (23. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Also bei MC-Donald war ich schon Jahre nicht mehr  , kann sein 6 Jahre ....
> 
> Aber wenn ich mal Lust auf ein Burger hab geh ich zu Burger-King .  Da warte ich dann auch jedesmal eine Weile bis der Burger frisch fertiggemacht wurde und bei burgerking muss ich sagen ich hab da jedesmal gewartet und nie einen Burger bekommen der schon fertig war vor meiner Bestellung .  Ich weiß nicht wie das bei MC-Donalds ist  ka .
> Und die Burger schmecken eh besser bei Burger-King .



Kannst ja mal selbst welche machen 


Hätte nie gedacht das ein Baumschaum Thread solange erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. August 2020)

Thx 

Mach ich auch ab und zu   ,  ist aber dann kein Vergleich  xD

Da bist du dann aber auch von einem den ganzen Tag satt, falls du den schaffst


----------



## Tengri86 (23. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Thx
> 
> Mach ich auch ab und zu   ,  ist aber dann kein Vergleich  xD
> 
> Da bist du dann aber auch von einem den ganzen Tag satt, falls du den schaffst



Gönn dir nicht  viel.. sonst hat User Slezer´s nachkommen weniger zum spachteln, obwohl das ist ja ihm irgendwie "egal".


----------



## tdi-fan (23. August 2020)

Also den aller geilsten Burger kann man locker regional hinbekommen, mit allen Extras und Schicki Micki und was sonst dazu gehört inkl. Getränke.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. August 2020)

Stimmt ich gehe dafür einfach in den Einkaufsladen meiner Wahl ... 100 m von mir entfernt.


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Also bei MC-Donald war ich schon Jahre nicht mehr  , kann sein 6 Jahre ....
> 
> Aber wenn ich mal Lust auf ein Burger hab geh ich zu Burger-King .  Da warte ich dann auch jedesmal eine Weile bis der Burger frisch fertiggemacht wurde und bei burgerking muss ich sagen ich hab da jedesmal gewartet und nie einen Burger bekommen der schon fertig war vor meiner Bestellung .  Ich weiß nicht wie das bei MC-Donalds ist  ka .
> Und die Burger schmecken eh besser bei Burger-King .


Ich war letztens bei Burger King. Da lagen meine Cheesburger bereits in der "Warmhalte-Schiene" und die haben die nur raus genommen. Beim Mc Donalds hier um die Ecke ist es genau umgekehrt. Da kannst Du am Display bestellen und dann wartest Du, weil es "frisch" zubereitet wird. Es scheint wohl nicht einheitlich zu sein. Btw: Die Burger waren kalt und ich habe es bereut, Burger-King doch mal wieder ne Chance gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2020)

Ich unterstütze eher den lokalen Anbieter und hole mir leckeren Döner.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze eher den lokalen Anbieter und hole mir leckeren Döner.



Ist bei dir(Ort) überhaupt was los  ?


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ist bei dir(Ort) überhaupt was los  ?



Man muss sich wundern. Wir haben hier im Dorf drei Döner Läden, 1x French Connection, Burger King und noch 2 Pommes Buden, die ich aber selbst nicht kenne.
Dazu eine Tankstelle, die 24h geöffnet hat. Hier verhungert keiner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du das Konzept Fast Food ändern. Der Burger wird erst dann zubereitet, wenn er bestellt wird. Der Kunde wartet vor dem Tresen darauf und nimmt ihn dann in Empfang.



Ich meide Fast-Food nach Möglichkeit und bevorzuge wenn dann Burger King, aber auch bei McD kann ich die Fälle, in denen ich nach weniger als 5 Minuten alles hatte, an einer Hand abzählen. In dieser Zeit, die für anstehen, Getränke abfüllen, einpacken, etc. ohnehin ansteht, könnte man den Burger alsu auch frisch machen. Da muss kein Slow Food draus werden, nur anders gearbeitet werden. Aber Kosten und Aufwand für Zutaten und -Bereitstellung wären halt höher und -oh Grauß!- es könnte Geschmacksvariationen geben oder gar der Gewinn nicht komplett beim Franchisegeber landen, wenn Teile lokal bezogen statt 1000 km von Zentralfabriken angeliefert zu werden.


----------



## hoffgang (23. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meide Fast-Food nach Möglichkeit und bevorzuge wenn dann Burger King



Wie sagte ein General zu mir: Hauptmann, manchmal diniert man, manchmal verpflegt man im Feld und wenns garnicht anders geht, dann ab zu McDonalds.
Und damit hat er den Nagel irgendwie auf den Kopf getroffen.

Ich bin heilfroh, dass McD & Co da sind. Wenn man mitten in der Nacht von der Dienstreise vom Flughafen kommt, mit Todeshunger und sich dann beim Mecces paar Wings & Nuggets mit frischen Pommes holen kann - ein Traum.
Jeden Tag? Großer Gott, nein.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tiefgefroren würde ich schonmal generell nicht als frisch bezeichnen, sondern als tiefgefroren.


Lebensmittelanalysen haben aber bestätigt, dass sich tiefgefroren qualitativ  nicht von "ganz frisch" unterscheidet.

Was meinst du denn, warum wenn man z.B. in Fischläden wie "Nordsee" usw, Fisch kaufen kann der quasi fangfrisch schmeckt?
Weil die Kühlketten eingehalten werden.


----------



## pedi (23. August 2020)

tiefgekühltes gemüse hat noch mehr vitamine, als das sogenannte frischgemüse, das im supermarkt in der auslage liegt, und das oft tage lang, blumenkohl, kohlrabi u.ä. gemüse z.b., und das zig leute schon in den pfoten gehabt haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. August 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> tiefgekühltes gemüse hat noch mehr vitamine, als das sogenannte frischgemüse, das im supermarkt in der auslage liegt, und das oft tage lang, blumenkohl, kohlrabi u.ä. gemüse z.b., und das zig leute schon in den pfoten gehabt haben.


Und warum ist dies so?


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Weil tiefgefrorenes Gemüse eben sofort eingefroren wird und dann keine Reifeprozesse usw einsetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2020)

Mal wieder ein Beispiel für Lobbyismus gegen die Umwelt. 
Nitrat: Grundwasser belastet - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Das Grundwasser selbst ist der "Umwelt" an den meisten Orten egal. Zwar hängt der Spiegel an sich mit der Bodenfeuchtigkeit in höheren Schichten zusammen, die nicht egal ist, aber wenn du nicht gerade in brandenburgischen Sandebenen stehst, kommen sowieso bestenfalls tiefwurzelnde Bäume (die sich an Nitrat nicht stören, im Gegenteil) ans Grundwasser, für alle anderen ist das nicht mehr zugängliches, versickertes Wasser. Mit Ausnahme des Menschen, gegen den hier somit lobbyiert wird.


----------

